# What's your next Audax?



## goody (20 Jun 2016)

Mines Alan Furleys up the downs. 200, starts near Reading. Was thinking of doing the earlier start 300 but an 8am start and less suffering might be more enjoyable.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2016)

Unfortunately, whilst I was supposed to be doing the Lincoln 400k this weekend and Border Raid 600k next month my injuries mean it'll probably be the Venetian Nights 210k in late September, providing I've recovered by then. There's the possibility my youngest will be riding it with me, who'll be 12.

Roll on 2017 when I'm back to full health and can prep for LEL.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jun 2016)

The inaugural Mille Pennines 1000km Audax, long-distance cycling event starting on 1 July: starting just north of Blackpool, and with 11666m of ascent. "The Mille Pennines 1000 is not the longest or toughest randonnee in the Audax calendar, but it will certainly rank among the most challenging and probably one of the most memorable!" Got to get round in 75 hours: we've got 284km round (and over) the Lakes (includes Hard Knott and Wrynose Passes) for the first 15 hours; 362km up the Pennines to Kielder, across to Lockerbie and back down during the daylight hours (and some) of Saturday; 264km across to Robin Hood's Bay and back across the North York Moors (including Rosedale Chimney) on Sunday (14 hours(?)); and finish off with a 100km dash back from the Pennines spine (Askrigg) to Blackpool on the Monday morning. On a triple 52-42-28 (28 replacing the normal 30t) and a 12-30 cassette: I want to ride the climbs).

https://millepenninesaudax.com/event-route/


----------



## goody (26 Jun 2016)

"Provisional"
A Rough Diamond. This is a very fast route, ideally suited to those that want a good all-day ride, or those attempting their first 300.

Only three controls, but lots of places to stop if needed. Easy to navigate route with stunning views and scenery.


----------



## afl2 (30 Jun 2016)

Booked a place on the Brenig bach on July 16th.
Start at Corwen.
Should be a great ride


----------



## Noru (30 Jun 2016)

Just signed up to my first ever Audax, will be easing myself into it with the 100km AUK Life Biggins at Forty.
It's also an area I know well having grown up nearby, so doubly appealing for me as a newbie in case things don't quite go to plan first time out.

I plan to do a couple of 100's before attempting a 200 later in the year, let see how it goes.


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Jul 2016)

Clumber to Humber, July 16th, for us, maybe not quite as epic as one or two above, but our first crack at a 200, it seemed a good idea when we entered, but having been firmly Lanterne Rouge on two of our four previous Audax, the doubts have been creeping in....


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jul 2016)

In 3 hours.

It's the Hungerford Hooray.

I've let my fitness go on hell, so on Thursday searched for a 100km audax this weekend. Only one in reach is actually 140km, and due to poor connections had to leave home at 4.30. Last time I did a 100 km, I ended up with tendonitis, so fingers crossed.

Edit : bugger bugger bugger. I've now realised that if I used the station the organiser (doh!) suggested rather than the one National Rail suggested, I could have slept in another hour. I'm arriving 1 hour and 4 minutes before the start, 2 km away. The later start would have me 5km from the start 7 minutes later


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2016)

I seem to have entered my own event, next weekend. I've booked a room halfway round – better be fast enough to make use of it.


----------



## TeeShot (2 Jul 2016)

Just entered my first audax, Just the hills of Cheshire on the 17th July. Jenkins Chapel and Pyms chair look interesting  

5700ft of climbing and they say Cheshire's flat


----------



## Rasmus (2 Jul 2016)

Mendip transmitter, next weekend.

Followed by my first (attempt at a) 200, Raglan Castle, later this month.


----------



## PMarkey (2 Jul 2016)

Need to do a 600 if I want an SR this year so either the 3 coasts calendar ride or do it as a perm in the next week or so.

Paul


----------



## Ian H (5 Jul 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Need to do a 600 if I want an SR this year so either the 3 coasts calendar ride or do it as a perm in the next week or so.
> 
> Paul


It's not all that far down the M1 to Leighton Buzzard.


----------



## PMarkey (5 Jul 2016)

I would be tempted Ian but it's my eldest boys birthday and after spending ten days in Ireland my wife might have something to say on the matter.


Paul


----------



## Donger (6 Jul 2016)

Teddy Bears' Picnic, Sat 9th July. Did it last year. Starts near Tewkesbury , climbs up into the Forest of Dean, down to the Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle and back to Tewkesbury. A relaxed 103km ride with some great views. Anyone else who is doing it .... you are in for a treat.


----------



## Big T (19 Jul 2016)

Noru said:


> Just signed up to my first ever Audax, will be easing myself into it with the 100km AUK Life Biggins at Forty.
> It's also an area I know well having grown up nearby, so doubly appealing for me as a newbie in case things don't quite go to plan first time out.
> 
> I plan to do a couple of 100's before attempting a 200 later in the year, let see how it goes.



I'm doing that one too with a few mates. Look out for our Green and Yellow jerseys. Our club nickname is the Parrots.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2016)

Just had a peek at the AUK website, and they're all a bit inaccessible. I've put Rowlands RAAAmble into my diary though. I'd have to drive to the start though, as anything extra on top of that route would probably kill me. That would mean finding parking and all that hassle. So probs not.

Most likely my next will be next year's Great Escape.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just had a peek at the AUK website, and they're all a bit inaccessible. I've put Rowlands RAAAmble into my diary though. I'd have to drive to the start though, as anything extra on top of that route would probably kill me. That would mean finding parking and all that hassle. So probs not.
> 
> Most likely my next will be next year's Great Escape.



That looks like a good ride. And about 10km from home. Pity I hate climbing 

LOL is a nice ride in September, if you are looking for a London-ish 200, with plenty of parking. http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-600/


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> That looks like a good ride. And about 10km from home. Pity I hate climbing
> 
> LOL is a nice ride in September, if you are looking for a London-ish 200, with plenty of parking. http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-600/


Yes, there seem to be lots starting in Ruislip, but I'd have to drive, I've looked into the train times and they are difficult. And even though you tell me there's lots of parking I would obsess and stress over it endlessly - because that's what I do when I have to drive and park up. And spend the whole day worrying that I'd lost my car keys. So I think just going for a ride from home would be best.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes, there seem to be lots starting in Ruislip, but I'd have to drive, I've looked into the train times and they are difficult. And even though you tell me there's lots of parking I would obsess and stress over it endlessly - because that's what I do when I have to drive and park up. And spend the whole day worrying that I'd lost my car keys. So I think just going for a ride from home would be best.


Yeah, probably best. I didn't actually drive to it, so I may be wrong about the parking.

Aside: riding this last year was "interesting". The day after I decided to qualify for PBP I broke my clavicle, then there was a family bereavement. So I lined up for this ride jet-lagged after 8 weeks off the bike, and rode 20km to the start. It won't surprise you to hear that I ended up bonking and throwing up by the road 3/4 of the way around. A kindly audaxer, whose name I've forgotten, stayed with me to the end of the ride (so we both finished out of time) and then drove me home. I'm not sure if I want to attempt it again or not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2016)

I was going to "like" that but I didn't want to give the impression that I actually like the idea of you breaking bones and throwing up and so forth.


----------



## PMarkey (19 Jul 2016)

3 Coasts 600 this coming weekend (if my youngest stays out of hospital) and thinking I might just do it fixed, not sure yet as my longest distance so far on fixed is 300 km also it would complete this years Super Randonneur so would I be better off playing it safe and riding geared ? I do have "a pair of Kirtons" perm as a back up though so all would not be lost if fixed was to much of a challenge.


Paul


----------



## Noru (18 Aug 2016)

Really enjoyed my first audax! 

Suddenly got very busy so I'm going to have to wait till October for my next one! The 100km Season of Mists (Mytholmroyd) has caught my eye for October 9th.

One question July 31st's 100km 'AUK Life Biggins at Forty' hasn't appeared on my 'my results' page on the AUK website yet. How long do they normally take to appear?
Slightly concerned I wrote down the wrong name for the first info control as I forgot to take a pen & tried to remember at the finish.


----------



## AlanW (18 Aug 2016)

Donger said:


> Teddy Bears' Picnic, Sat 9th July. Did it last year. Starts near Tewkesbury , climbs up into the Forest of Dean, down to the Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle and back to Tewkesbury. A relaxed 103km ride with some great views. Anyone else who is doing it .... you are in for a treat.



Yes, I rode it this year and last year as well, one of my most favourite audax routes. Then a couple of weeks ago it was the reverse of that called "Mint Stalwarts Mania". Although I got the balance slightly wrong as I rode to and from the start of the Mint Stalwarts Mania event, which turned out to be further than the distance of the actual audax....doh!


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Aug 2016)

Noru said:


> One question July 31st's 100km 'AUK Life Biggins at Forty' hasn't appeared on my 'my results' page on the AUK website yet. How long do they normally take to appear?



Depends on the organizer, some don't update there events till the end of the season in October where other organizers update the events the same day


----------



## Noru (18 Aug 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Depends on the organizer, some don't update there events till the end of the season in October where other organizers update the events the same day



Ah that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Ian H (18 Aug 2016)

I'm down for a nice, easy 300 beginning of next month, starting from Uffculme in Somerset. Bonus points.


----------



## Donger (18 Aug 2016)

AlanW said:


> Yes, I rode it this year and last year as well, one of my most favourite audax routes. Then a couple of weeks ago it was the reverse of that called "Mint Stalwarts Mania". Although I got the balance slightly wrong as I rode to and from the start of the Mint Stalwarts Mania event, which turned out to be further than the distance of the actual audax....doh!


I did that one too. Our paths must have crossed at some time.


----------



## iZaP (18 Aug 2016)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-356/

elevation graph is intense!


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Aug 2016)

Ian H said:


> I'm down for a nice, easy 300 beginning of next month, starting from Uffculme in Somerset. Bonus points.


Seeing as navigation is a key part of Audaxing, I feel it important to point out that Uffculme is in Devon, not Somerset.


----------



## Ian H (19 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Seeing as navigation is a key part of Audaxing, I feel it important to point out that Uffculme is in Devon, not Somerset.


Oh dear. You are of course right. In my defence, it's only just inside Devon (but I should know better).


----------



## Banjo (21 Aug 2016)

I am sure all the organizers have a copy of my work rota and conspired to only put rides within 100 miles of my house when I am working.
I have entered a Mark Rigby perm ,Benjamin Allens Spring tonic 200 so something to look forward to.


----------



## goody (18 Sep 2016)

Rode the route of Mr. Pickwick's Autumnal Outing yesterday the Audax is on 15th October 206K from Tewkesbury. Really nice route. Lots of nice country lanes can't remember any horrendous climbs, descent into Winchcombe is interesting especially with temporary traffic lights halfway down.
The AAAnfractuous might be the next one I enter. Seem to be having trouble making plans and sticking to them at the moment!


----------



## Ian H (18 Sep 2016)

My next AUK event might be my mate Sarah's in November. The baker-cum-café in Bampton seems keen for business even though a modest number of entrants does stretch their facilities to the limit. It's a nice trip round East Devon and a bit of Somerset.

In the meantime I shall be helping at the Border Castles 200, next weekend, now in memory of organiser and intrepid randonneur, Nik Peregrine, who died earlier this year. It's a fine route around the border country of South Wales.


----------



## Spartak (20 Sep 2016)

Tasty Cheddar on Oct. 1st

Great event


----------



## Donger (23 Sep 2016)

Winchcombe Falling Leaves on Oct 2nd ..... if I've recovered from tomorrow's maiden hundred miler by then! 
The organiser says there will be "several steep hills", and I have a horrible feeling that one of them might be in the first couple of miles, and might be one of the very few hills where I have ever got off and walked. Oh dear!


----------



## Donger (23 Sep 2016)

Spartak said:


> Tasty Cheddar on Oct. 1st
> 
> Great event


Did that last year. Cheddar Gorge at about 40 miles in, followed by hills, hills and more hills .... then Dundry!
I found it the toughest 100km I have done so far, but a really nice route. Will do it again another year.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Winchcombe Falling Leaves on Oct 2nd ..... if I've recovered from tomorrow's maiden hundred miler by then!
> The organiser says there will be "several steep hills", and I have a horrible feeling that one of them might be in the first couple of miles, and might be one of the very few hills where I have ever got off and walked. Oh dear!


AAA 1.75 (audax altitude award). Means that it is lumpy. Cheddar is 0. 

Good luck. No shame in walking.


----------



## Spartak (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Did that last year. Cheddar Gorge at about 40 miles in, followed by hills, hills and more hills .... then Dundry!
> I found it the toughest 100km I have done so far, but a really nice route. Will do it again another year.



Flat for the first 50 kms then Cheddar, Hinton Blewitt & Dundry makes it a challenging second 50 kms to say the least 

But great controls ease the pain ......


----------



## Fubar (28 Sep 2016)

Entered the Etal-u-Can 200k from Galashiels on 15 October with @mcshroom - that's it! No major thread, no drama, no write up afterwards (well, maybe... )

@jefmcg will be pleased!


----------



## Aravis (28 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> AAA 1.75 (audax altitude award). Means that it is lumpy. Cheddar is 0.
> 
> Good luck. No shame in walking.


Cheddar did have an AAA rating last year, and the total climb was over 1500m. Comparing the routes, there are changes, but I'm not sure where 300m of climbing has gone.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2016)

Season of Mists - a very hilly local event (~2,500 m of climbing in 105 km, including some 20-25%).


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> AAA 1.75 (audax altitude award). Means that it is lumpy. Cheddar is 0.
> 
> Good luck. No shame in walking.


Thanks. I walked..... More than once .... shamelessly.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2016)

I wasn't sure what that AAA meant. SoM is a 2.5!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I wasn't sure what that AAA meant. SoM is a 2.5!


I think it means AAA!!!


----------



## PMarkey (4 Oct 2016)

Fubar said:


> Entered the Etal-u-Can 200k from Galashiels on 15 October with @mcshroom - that's it! No major thread, no drama, no write up afterwards (well, maybe... )
> 
> @jefmcg will be pleased!



Not even a discussion on what colour valve caps for early winter rides ? 

Paul.


----------



## Fubar (4 Oct 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Not even a discussion on what colour valve caps for early winter rides ?
> 
> Paul.



OH MY GOD, MINE ARE BLACK!!! Is that allowed under Audax rules?!?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think it means AAA!!!


Or should that be ... _*AAA-RGH!!!*_


----------



## Noru (4 Oct 2016)

My weekends have all been switched round. Sunday the 9th is now the only day the Mrs & I have off at the same time this month, so no Seasons of Mists for me. But I have entered  The Clwyd Gate [138km] on the 15th.


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2016)

There seems to be a dearth of 100km audaxes in my area for the rest of the year. Will probably have to make up my own century rides for November and December. Looking forward to the Windrush Winter warm-up in January .... a real must-do ride in my calendar.


----------



## Deanie81084 (16 Dec 2016)

Signed up for my first Audax: The Kelvedon Oyster 100k on 21st January :-).


----------



## Tilley (16 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> Did that last year. Cheddar Gorge at about 40 miles in, followed by hills, hills and more hills .... then Dundry!
> I found it the toughest 100km I have done so far, but a really nice route. Will do it again another year.


Barely managed to complete the Tasty Cheddar this year on my recumbent trike, first ever Audax but it hasn't put me off entirely I am hoping to enter the Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial Audax on 28th January.


----------



## Donger (16 Dec 2016)

Tilley said:


> Barely managed to complete the Tasty Cheddar this year on my recumbent trike, first ever Audax but it hasn't put me off entirely I am hoping to enter the Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial Audax on 28th January.


Yes, that's a nice one. The year I did it, it was blighted by ice between Thornbury and Berkeley, but I had to do it as it ran through my own patch in Gloucestershire. I'll be opting for the Windrush Winter Warm-up on the same weekend, myself ... a truly stunning route through the Cotswolds.


----------



## Ian H (16 Dec 2016)

Probably not actually my next, but I seem to have got myself an entry for the Bryan Chapman Memorial – not ridden it since 2013. Still my favourite as it was my first ever 600 back in 1993.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jan 2017)

Ian H said:


> I seem to have got myself an entry for the Bryan Chapman Memorial


Pleased to say, after slight wobble when I posted the entry and then later that day saw that RT had put 'Entries now closed', I too have a BCM 600 entry (e-mail yesterday). It will be interesting to compare and contrast it with your KSW 600 which I thoroughly enjoyed (with success) last year. Suspect that 150+ riders and the implicit demand at King's will contrast with the smooth running of the Bude church hall (midnight-5am @375km). And the Menai control will struggle to be as good as the KSW Penzance control run by the irrepressible brigade of Audax Kernow volunteers.
So not my next one (probably Exeter Wheelers' Coast and Quantocks 200) but my 2017 600. Leading up to Mille Pennines in early July (hopefully successfully this time, learning lessons from the 2016 epic) and then (dependent on getting an entry next week), maybe LEL.


----------



## ACS (14 Jan 2017)

Musselburgh RCC Tour of East Lothian for me, 60km of hills followed by 40km into the ever present refreshingly robust head wind.

Its has everything a mid winter 100km Audax in Scotland should have and more..........


----------



## Noru (24 Jan 2017)

Ive signed up for my first permenant the short but hilly Widdop 50 as a winter training ride.

The next calendar event I'm eyeing up is the flat 150 Radway as I build up to my first 200 this summer. Hopefully I can get the day off.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2017)

Man Of Kent 200km 19th March

May also do the Kent Invicta Grimpeur 100 12th March.


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Man Of Kent 200km 19th March
> 
> May also do the Kent Invicta Grimpeur 100 12th March.


Ah yes, @ianrauk the Man of Kent is nice, and the Grimpeur opens the possibility of a GdS medal. I'll be out of the country then I think, so will escape the possibility of riding that particular brand of madness....


----------



## k_green (25 Jan 2017)

Considering the Mini North-West Passage as my first Audax but getting a bit nervous about hills and timing!
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-47/


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jan 2017)

k_green said:


> Considering the Mini North-West Passage as my first Audax but getting a bit nervous about hills and timing!
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-47/


The mini NW was my first a few years ago. It's a good route and the cafe stop in Waddington was spot on. I'm no climber, but the cut off time was no problem. In fact, a benefit of the 200 also running the same day, is that there are people at the arrive till late on, so if you had a big mechanical or something you'd still be able to get back for the pie and peas (which were excellent and hit the spot).


----------



## k_green (25 Jan 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The mini NW was my first a few years ago. It's a good route and the cafe stop in Waddington was spot on. I'm no climber, but the cut off time was no problem. In fact, a benefit of the 200 also running the same day, is that there are people at the arrive till late on, so if you had a big mechanical or something you'd still be able to get back for the pie and peas (which were excellent and hit the spot).


Thanks for the encouragement! I think I'm going to enter, study the route, do some extra hills then try make myself bite the bullet!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2017)

Just signed up to the Oasts and Coasts 300k in April.
That is a glorious ride.


----------



## Deanie81084 (26 Jan 2017)

Providing my bike is back from the shop for some repairs in time, I'll be doing the 'Knights Templar Compasses and Cross 100k' next weekend.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jan 2017)

Deanie81084 said:


> Providing my bike is back from the shop for some repairs in time, I'll be doing the 'Knights Templar Compasses and Cross 100k' next weekend.


The name of an Audax often encourages me to ride it, it adds a little extra to an event if you get a bit of history to an area and notes to look out for things. I've not done the one you mention but enjoy it!


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Jan 2017)

Deanie81084 said:


> Providing my bike is back from the shop for some repairs in time, I'll be doing the 'Knights Templar Compasses and Cross 100k' next weekend.



Given the Knights Templars' connection with freemasonry I wonder if the route is a secret.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jan 2017)

It seems I'm in for Arthur's Primrose thingy next month. Arthur's very proud of the number of near-vertical hills and grotty lanes on the route. Ice is the only extra ingredient required to make it perfect.


----------



## Donger (28 Jan 2017)

Just tried to get on the Flapjack in February and found it is sold out. Then tried for Barry's Bristol Blast in April. Same story, after being diverted to another website. Thankfully managed to book a place on the Character Coln in March. What is going on? .... A sudden upsurge in interest in audaxes? Book in plenty of time, guys.


----------



## Ian H (29 Jan 2017)

The Bristol ones always sell out quickly. But I am noticing more early entries for my events this year. Perhaps it's the LEL effect.


----------



## User482 (7 Feb 2017)

11/3 Wells, Mells & an Old Rail Trail
2/4 Barry's Bristol Ball Buster
6/5 South Glos 100


----------



## Banjo (7 Feb 2017)

Flapjack 100 Chippenham.
I planned to E.C.E. it from Chepstow but still not fully recovered from flu so may not do the ECE bit.
Would have liked to do the new Wells Mells and old Rail Trail but its on same day as Making Hay 200 from Cardiff.


----------



## Redlight (15 Feb 2017)

Man of Kent 200 in March is the next calendar event that I have in the diary but I'll actually be riding the route sometime around the end of this month/start of the next one as well, as I've promised to check it for the organiser. It's a great day out!


----------



## Donger (22 Feb 2017)

Character Coln from Andoversford in March. One of my favourites, and a nice one to bring up my Brevet 2000 badge with. They always give you a choice of return routes .... "High Level" or "Retrace". I've done both versions now, and will stick with the easier (though it doesn't sound it) "High Level". The "Retrace" return route wiped me out last year!


----------



## iZaP (23 Feb 2017)

Redlight said:


> Man of Kent 200 in March is the next calendar event that I have in the diary but I'll actually be riding the route sometime around the end of this month/start of the next one as well, as I've promised to check it for the organiser. It's a great day out!



I'm doing man of kent as well! looking forward to it!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2017)

iZaP said:


> I'm doing man of kent as well! looking forward to it!




I'm now not doing this as I have a wedding the day before so don't think I will be any state to do a 200k the next day


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Slightly tempted by Man of Kent but 50 miles there and back to add on. Hmmm


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> Slightly tempted by Man of Kent but 50 miles there and back to add on. Hmmm


Snap! I've just finished downloading the Man of Kent GPX and having a ponder

Except I didn't say "Hmmm". I said "No chance!"


----------



## HorTs (23 Feb 2017)

A little one for me, what was Lasham Loop - Bois Ocaud de Printemps


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Snap! I've just finished downloading the Man of Kent GPX and having a ponder
> 
> Except I didn't say "Hmmm". I said "No chance!"


To be fair I've had the MoK on my radar for at least the last 5 years and never done it. I did get as far as entering it once but ended up tweaking something on a commute a couple of days before


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2017)

First audax outside the UK tomorrow. The catchily named, Bos’n, Bult’n en ’n Diek. A 200km heading out of Zwolle.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Feb 2017)

Wells, Mells & an Old Rail Trail. 11 March Missed Barry's Bristol Bash/Blast 02 April. What's with the Bristol events?


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Feb 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Missed Barry's Bristol Bash/Blast 02 April.


From the Audax UK Calendar (@1800 on 25 Feb): "ENTRIES ARE STILL OPEN but please enter through the LVIS Audax website at www.audax.lvis.org.uk."


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Feb 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> From the Audax UK Calendar (@1800 on 25 Feb): "ENTRIES ARE STILL OPEN but please enter through the LVIS Audax website at www.audax.lvis.org.uk."



Yup thanks AJB. Tried that but as far as I can make out by the wording, it is full. I stand to be corrected. I'd love to do this one.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Feb 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> it is full


Sorry - I think it takes longer to update the AUK site than it does the lvis one. I guess 'what's with the Bristol events, is that Bristol is a 'centre of audax excellence (and numbers/catchment area)', and easy to get to out of London in good time (and back pm) by ( choice of) train(s). And it's April. Dorset Coast the following week.


----------



## Redlight (10 Mar 2017)

iZaP said:


> I'm doing man of kent as well! looking forward to it!



I did the route check earlier this week. With the revised route, taking in Faversham Vicarage and dropping the loop out to Sandwich, it's now even better than last time I rode it. Looking forward to the calendar event!


----------



## iZaP (10 Mar 2017)

Redlight said:


> I did the route check earlier this week. With the revised route, taking in Faversham Vicarage and dropping the loop out to Sandwich, it's now even better than last time I rode it. Looking forward to the calendar event!



I'll be extending it to 300k, did a trial run of my extension last weekend!  
https://www.strava.com/activities/887144379


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2017)

Making Hay from Cardiff tomorrow. I suspect I will be a very full value rider  Not done a lot of mileage lately.
@Heltor Chasca if you are looking for a good 100 the Carmarthen Stopper is on the 19th March . Unlikely to sell out and a great day out .


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Mar 2017)

Banjo said:


> Making Hay from Cardiff tomorrow. I suspect I will be a very full value rider  Not done a lot of mileage lately.
> @Heltor Chasca if you are looking for a good 100 the Carmarthen Stopper is on the 19th March . Unlikely to sell out and a great day out .



Thanks @Banjo. I've already bought jelly babies for the Mad March Exeter Excursion on the 19th. Tomorrow I'm doing the Wells, Mells & Old Rail Trail from Whitchurch, south of Bristol. Are you about?


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2017)

Jelly Babies your obviously a man of good taste.

Doing the Making Hay 200 from cardiff gate tommorow.Cant ride next weekend .
The Wells and Mells looks interesting ,maybe next year.


----------



## Redlight (10 Mar 2017)

iZaP said:


> I'll be extending it to 300k, did a trial run of my extension last weekend!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/887144379


https://www.strava.com/activities/887144379[/QUOTE]

Well, I'm disappointed that you're not slipping in a quick up and down of Toys Hill en route...


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2017)

I shall grind round the Coast & Quantocks in just over a week. It's my training for longer events.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Mar 2017)

I'll come out of hibernation with the Yorkshire Gallop on the 25th, then follow it with the Port Navigation the following week. 

Just wish I wasn't carrying as much winter ballast


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Mar 2017)

Ian H said:


> Coast & Quantocks


Mad-march-coasts-and-quantocks for me too. Down to the English Channel at Budleigh, then all the way up to Blue Anchor and Watchet on the North Devon coast, round the north end of the Quantocks and up and over, eye-watering descent to Crowcombe (NB what goes down must have gone up) and south back to Exeter. The start across Redhayes Bridge (over the M5) is as featured on the cover of a recent Arrivee.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Mar 2017)

Banjo said:


> Jelly Babies your obviously a man of good taste.
> 
> Doing the Making Hay 200 from cardiff gate tommorow.Cant ride next weekend .
> The Wells and Mells looks interesting ,maybe next year.



Good ride today? Hopefully your health is on the up. It'd be good to see you out with your Dragon jersey. Not jealous at all. The Wells & Mells & an Old Rail Trail was great. Really well put together. Lovely route on my Disc Trucker and 1.5 AAA points in the bag so I am pleased with the pain I'm going through right now.


----------



## Banjo (12 Mar 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Good ride today? Hopefully your health is on the up. It'd be good to see you out with your Dragon jersey. Not jealous at all. The Wells & Mells & an Old Rail Trail was great. Really well put together. Lovely route on my Disc Trucker and 1.5 AAA points in the bag so I am pleased with the pain I'm going through right now.


Glad you enjoyed it .If it didnt clash with the cardiff ride I would have entered.
Great ride yesterday on the Making Hay. 

Was hillier than I remembered but plenty of faster bits to make up for it.I was the last one back and had 45 minutes spare.Had one fairy visit near Grossmount I am using Michelin Krylions which have been quite good .They seem hard wearing nice to ride on and not many fairy visits.


Theres a new ride or resurrected older ride in Bristol on june 24th .called Avon Cycleway 130.The organizer is Rob Baird so Im sure it will be a great event.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Mar 2017)

Banjo said:


> Glad you enjoyed it .If it didnt clash with the cardiff ride I would have entered.
> Great ride yesterday on the Making Hay.
> 
> Was hillier than I remembered but plenty of faster bits to make up for it.I was the last one back and had 45 minutes spare.Had one fairy visit near Grossmount I am using Michelin Krylions which have been quite good .They seem hard wearing nice to ride on and not many fairy visits.
> ...



Good start. I've pencilled the Avon Cycleway into my diary. I would like to start upping my distances. 

For next Sunday's Mad March excursion, I may just go down on Saturday and stay at a nearby campsite and make a weekend of it. Crealy Meadows seems like the closest. Anyone know better? Thanks.


----------



## User482 (13 Mar 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Good ride today? Hopefully your health is on the up. It'd be good to see you out with your Dragon jersey. Not jealous at all. The Wells & Mells & an Old Rail Trail was great. Really well put together. Lovely route on my Disc Trucker and 1.5 AAA points in the bag so I am pleased with the pain I'm going through right now.


Great, wasn't it! Some of those climbs were properly steep. I have the 200km LVIS audax next, and I may enter the Raglan Castle audax from Bath (in July).


----------



## Fiona R (13 Mar 2017)

User482 said:


> Great, wasn't it! Some of those climbs were properly steep. I have the 200km LVIS audax next, and I may enter the Raglan Castle audax from Bath (in July).


Too right, The Wells and Mells route was brilliant and a lot of steep climbs, harder than Gospel Pass 150km previous weekend. Tried doing half our club ride yesterday (50km and 600m), got PR for my slowest time ever on Burrington Coombe  Washed all my lycra today so can't go out  LVIS next for me too, shorter route.


----------



## User482 (13 Mar 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Too right, The Wells and Mells route was brilliant and a lot of steep climbs, harder than Gospel Pass 150km previous weekend. Tried doing half our club ride yesterday (50km and 600m), got PR for my slowest time ever on Burrington Coombe  Washed all my lycra today so can't go out  LVIS next for me too, shorter route.


I didn't get out at all, so you did better than me. Mini User482 stated that she wanted to do junior Parkrun on her own, which was a relief, given the potential for me being dropped by a five year old on a 2km course.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2017)

Spring Into The Dales. Usually in the company of a few fellow CycleChat riders, and @Kestevan is likely to be one of them again this year.


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Snap! I've just finished downloading the Man of Kent GPX and having a ponder
> 
> Except I didn't say "Hmmm". I said "No chance!"





martint235 said:


> To be fair I've had the MoK on my radar for at least the last 5 years and never done it. I did get as far as entering it once but ended up tweaking something on a commute a couple of days before



MoK is next up on my calendar too. I'll probably be riding to the start, as I usually do, but getting the train home afterwards. 

If the distance is putting you off, don't let it - it's about as easy as a 200km bike ride could be, just two hills early on, then flat for the rest of the way. But also a lovely route, not as dull as the flatness might suggest.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> MoK is next up on my calendar too. I'll probably be riding to the start, as I usually do, but getting the train home afterwards.
> 
> If the distance is putting you off, don't let it - it's about as easy as a 200km bike ride could be, just two hills early on, then flat for the rest of the way. But also a lovely route, not as dull as the flatness might suggest.


It's not the 200km bit it's the 50 miles to the start and back that's put me off. I'm sure it used to start in Otford or somewhere similar that was much better for me.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> It's not the 200km bit it's the 50 miles to the start and back that's put me off. I'm sure it used to start in Otford or somewhere similar that was much better for me.



Always started from Golden Green. I think you're thinking of the Kent Grimpeur which starts at Otford


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2017)

Anyone doing The Shark? It looks very tough, but as it's a really easy ride from home to the start I've decided to go for it. With over 3,000m climb I fear I may be dicing with the cut off time. I'm planning a slightly shortened (100 mile) practice run on Saturday to see just exactly how slow I am. 



smutchin said:


> If the distance is putting you off, don't let it - it's about as easy as a 200km bike ride could be, just two hills early on, then flat for the rest of the way. But also a lovely route, not as dull as the flatness might suggest.


It's the distance to the start that puts me off, not the distance of the whole route. I'd have to get up at some ungodly hour and ride about 70k to get to the start. I looked at the train times, but no luck.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Always started from Golden Green. I think you're thinking of the Kent Grimpeur which starts at Otford


Ah that'd be the one. And probably one I'd be more likely to enter*


*back when I was fit


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone doing The Shark? It looks very tough, but as it's a really easy ride from home to the start I've decided to go for it.



Lovely ride but I found it much tougher than I was expecting. Most of the lumpy bits are concentrated in the beginning/end. Tackling Toys Hill and Hogtrough with 175km in the legs is hard work. The middle section is pretty flat, apart from High'n'Over which is nasty on the outward leg, fun on the return.

Here's the route profile from my log of last year's ride - you can see how the ride gets its name...








> It's the distance to the start that puts me off, not the distance of the whole route. I'd have to get up at some ungodly hour and ride about 70k to get to the start. I looked at the train times, but no luck.



Same for me - hence I ride to the start (60km) but get the train home. It's only a few miles to Tonbridge station from the HQ.

Ungodly hours are half the fun of audax!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> Lovely ride but I found it much tougher than I was expecting. Most of the lumpy bits are concentrated in the beginning/end. Tackling Toys Hill and Hogtrough with 175km in the legs is hard work.


Because of where I live the Toys/Hogtrough combo is quite a common finale to my rides. (Or slightly easier variants over the same two hills)

I think two of my biggest problems will be succumbing to the temptation to bail out near the end (the route goes quite near to where I live) or being timed out. Or both.


----------



## iZaP (13 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone doing The Shark? It looks very tough, but as it's a really easy ride from home to the start I've decided to go for it. With over 3,000m climb I fear I may be dicing with the cut off time. I'm planning a slightly shortened (100 mile) practice run on Saturday to see just exactly how slow I am.
> 
> 
> It's the distance to the start that puts me off, not the distance of the whole route. I'd have to get up at some ungodly hour and ride about 70k to get to the start. I looked at the train times, but no luck.




I'm doing this! I haven't decided if i want to extended it to 300k as I live about 40k from the start!


----------



## toontra (13 Mar 2017)

I'll be doing it (barring biblical weather) & have planned a recce ride this week or next.


----------



## Redlight (13 Mar 2017)

I can't ride The Shark due to a family commitment in the afternoon but I hope to be there to help out at the start - depending on what time I finish Three Down the night before!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Mar 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Too right, The Wells and Mells route was brilliant and a lot of steep climbs, harder than Gospel Pass 150km previous weekend. Tried doing half our club ride yesterday (50km and 600m), got PR for my slowest time ever on Burrington Coombe  Washed all my lycra today so can't go out  LVIS next for me too, shorter route.



2nd Audax for me. I loved it and thought it was really well organised. How many people shot past The Red Lion? Too tempting to roll on down hill after that nasty climb up to King Alfred's Tower. Thank goodness for my low gearing on my Disc Trucker. And a jelly baby stop. 

I would have normally done the school run on the Big Dummy today, but I needed to conserve my energy to plant some 7ft hornbeams. 200 of the blighters! Do I get a AAA? (Arborist in Agony Award)


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 2nd Audax for me. I loved it and thought it was really well organised. How many people shot past The Red Lion? Too tempting to roll on down hill after that nasty climb up to King Alfred's Tower. Thank goodness for my low gearing on my Disc Trucker. And a jelly baby stop.
> 
> I would have normally done the school run on the Big Dummy today, but I needed to conserve my energy to plant some 7ft hornbeams. 200 of the blighters! Do I get a AAA? (Arborist in Agony Award)


I've planted 6 primroses!!! Just finishing off my write up, inc shooting past Red Lion!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Mar 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I've planted 6 primroses!!! Just finishing off my write up, inc shooting past Red Lion!



6 Primroses is more than I've ever managed to plant in a day. Good work Looking forward to the write up. Keeps on crashing at the moment.


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2017)

smutchin said:


> MoK is next up on my calendar too...



Just realised it's this weekend. Thought it was at least three weeks away. Can't believe we're halfway through March already.

ETA: Also just realised this will be my 5th time round (2010, 2012, 2014, 2015) - it's the bacon rolls at the vicarage that keep me coming back.


----------



## Fiona R (14 Mar 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 6 Primroses is more than I've ever managed to plant in a day. Good work Looking forward to the write up. Keeps on crashing at the moment.


Wells and Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Mar 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Wells and Mells and Old Rail Trail Audax



Thanks for sharing. Great write up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2017)

Yet another diary cockup means I'm out of the Shark. I don't know why I bother with audaxes, I seem to DNS more than I start.

Next one will probably be the Ditchling Devil.


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2017)

Three of us are off to do the Character Coln 100km tomorrow. One of my favourites, despite quite a bit of main road from Fairford to Faringdon. The upper reaches of the Coln are stunning and it's a really nice ride. 

I remember when my mate Lennie talked me in to doing my very first audax several years ago, I virtually dropped off the bike at the end. Didn't think I'd ever do another one. I never imagined then that I would be doing my twentieth 100km audax tomorrow. It does get compulsive. They find all the best roads for you, and they are a really friendly bunch. An excellent source of suitable rides for the Metric Century a Month Challenge, too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Mar 2017)

A warning to those doing the Shark. Don't go worrying about hills with names like Toys and Hogtrough. They aren't the problem. It's the rest of the buggers you have to watch out for. They're relentless. The whole fecking route is uphill.

I rode a shortened version of the route with the dangly bit to the coast chopped off yesterday. I dealt with the hills in my usual Grindy McGrindface way and ended with an overall speed of 14.1 km/h. Statistics (which I have just made up) show that I spent 85% of my time trundling slowly uphill, 10% of the time sitting down eating and 5% on the flat or going downhill. I think that 5% may be an overstatement.


----------



## PMarkey (19 Mar 2017)

Signed up for the Chirk 200 and planning to do it on the trike conversion which might turn out to be a mistake considering my lack of fitness .


Paul


----------



## toontra (21 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> A warning to those doing the Shark. Don't go worrying about hills with names like Toys and Hogtrough. They aren't the problem. It's the rest of the buggers you have to watch out for. They're relentless. The whole fecking route is uphill.
> 
> I rode a shortened version of the route with the dangly bit to the coast chopped off yesterday.



That's the route I've done a couple of times too. Start back northwards where the out & back cross over at Muddles Green. As you say, still bloody hilly!


----------



## Redlight (29 Mar 2017)

Anyone in for the Three Down this Saturday?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2017)

For myself, @Trickedem and @smutchin tomorrow. The Oasts and Coasts 300KM


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2017)

I'm down to do the Everybody Rides to Skeggy 300k tomorrow.


----------



## k_green (21 Apr 2017)

135k Tea & Prospect from Eureka Cafe, Wirral.
Looking forward to a little cycling in Wales.


----------



## PMarkey (21 Apr 2017)

The Red Rose ride 200 on Sunday and the Beyond the dales we know 300 next Saturday both on the trike.

Paul


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> For myself, @Trickedem and @smutchin tomorrow. The Oasts and Coasts 300KM



Good to meet you in the splendidly tattooed flesh at last, even if it was very briefly. 

I presume you stopped in Heathfield _instead_ of Uckfield, or was it the tactical second breakfast manoeuvre?


----------



## Trickedem (23 Apr 2017)

smutchin said:


> Good to meet you in the splendidly tattooed flesh at last, even if it was very briefly.
> 
> I presume you stopped in Heathfield _instead_ of Uckfield, or was it the tactical second breakfast manoeuvre?


We thought it looked a bit busy in Ukfield. It was good to see all the riders coming past.


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2017)

Trickedem said:


> We thought it looked a bit busy in Ukfield. It was good to see all the riders coming past.



It was busy indeed but I was impressed with how Poppins coped with the numbers - really excellent and friendly service.


----------



## Ian H (23 Apr 2017)

I rode my next event on Friday—organiser's check-ride for the calendar event on the 29th.
https://www.relive.cc/view/951999334


----------



## Skuhravy (23 Apr 2017)

PMarkey said:


> The Red Rose ride 200 on Sunday and the Beyond the dales we know 300 next Saturday both on the trike.
> 
> Paul



Hope the Red Rose went well - I'l look forward to seeing you in Newby next week. Always good to see a trike along.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/300-and-100-km-events-from-newby-wiske-29-04-17.213084/


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2017)

London-Wales-London 400 for me next weekend. The new upgraded controls mean it should be easier in some ways than the O&C 300. As long as my legs have recovered by then...


----------



## Skuhravy (23 Apr 2017)

Possibly the Mosstrooper 300 (which is a great ride), but more likely the Hot Trod 400 from Kirkley Cycles, near Ponteland, which I really enjoyed last year. Especially with the village hall control at Coldstream - a sleep stop on a 400 is a wonderful luxury.


----------



## User482 (24 Apr 2017)

A heads up for the new LVIS 300km audax, 2nd September and opens 1st May. I think I'll give it a go.

http://audax.lvis.org.uk/#bomb


----------



## HorTs (24 Apr 2017)

Next for me will be Wonderfull Wessex. Anyone else?


----------



## PpPete (25 Apr 2017)

HorTs said:


> Next for me will be Wonderfull Wessex. Anyone else?


Maybe, havnt thought that far ahead yet.
The two "Bryan Chapman" events: 400km (fka Brevet Cymru) and the classic 600km for me next.


----------



## Redlight (26 Apr 2017)

London-Wales-London for me too. Rode it as a PBP qualifier in the days when it was called Seven Across but I'm anticipating an even more enjoyable ride this year with the addition of some fully catered controls. Just got to get the legs working...


----------



## Banjo (26 Apr 2017)

Probably a DIY by GPS for me as my work rota seems to clash with every event on the calendar within a 100 miles of me.
I have been working on this route https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20585318 Uses quiet roads where possible and a stretch of canal path through Gloucester.

Starts at Magor out through the Forest of Dean for a late beakfast at Soudley Dean Heritage Center café(opens 10am. )Onwards to Tewkesbury and Lunch in the Royal Hop Pole at about 100 kms.

Back via Gloucester on mostly quiet roads hen down the edge of the Severn through Epney and Berkeley over the Severn Bridge then back to Magor.

Most of the Hills are in the first 50 kms in the Forest of Dean where the scenery will compensate you for your hard work.

Anyone wishes to use the route feel free and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Donger (26 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> Probably a DIY by GPS for me as my work rota seems to clash with every event on the calendar within a 100 miles of me.
> I have been working on this route https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20585318 Uses quiet roads where possible and a stretch of canal path through Gloucester.
> .......
> Anyone wishes to use the route feel free and let me know how it goes.



You'll have to pm me before you do that one @Banjo. I live on the opposite bank of the canal, just before you turn off for Elmore. You can either drop in for a cuppa (or something stronger) or I'll join you for a few miles. 
When I work out a route for September, I'll leave out the bits around here, seeing as you will have done them already, and I'll go for something a bit more Cotswoldy. Can't fault your route planning, by the way.


----------



## PMarkey (26 Apr 2017)

Skuhravy said:


> Hope the Red Rose went well - I'l look forward to seeing you in Newby next week. Always good to see a trike along.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/300-and-100-km-events-from-newby-wiske-29-04-17.213084/


Unfortunately I crashed on the decent in to Keighley on the Red Rose and what was going to be a comedy sprawl on to the pavement was interrupted by a lamp post  I have badly fractured my shoulder so the rest of the Audax season is on hold 


Paul


----------



## Banjo (26 Apr 2017)

PMarkey said:


> Unfortunately I crashed on the decent in to Keighley on the Red Rose and what was going to be a comedy sprawl on to the pavement was interrupted by a lamp post  I have badly fractured my shoulder so the rest of the Audax season is on hold
> 
> 
> Paul


Oh no . terrible luck. hope your shoulder mends quickly. GWS


----------



## Redlight (9 May 2017)

Anyone in for the BCM this weekend? The traditional pre-ride tuck-in at The Boar's Head in Aust looks to be attracting a decent crowd from those staying at the Travelodge on Friday night.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 May 2017)

@PpPete @tatr and @Ian H (and I) are riding. There may be others: well actually there will be 140+ others! And good chance we'll see the LlanfairPG 400 riders on their way back from Holyhead as we cross Telford's suspension bridge to Menai which @DCLane is riding.
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=51.30;-4.21;6&l=wind&t=20170513/21


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2017)

My next audax will be a DIY 600 in Belgium with a couple of clubmates. I say Belgium, but we're actually starting in Dunkerque (France) then heading through Belgium to Maastricht to do a bit of the Netherlands, and on as far as Aachen, just over the border in Germany, before turning round and heading back, so four countries in one weekend.

Will be interesting to see how the route turns out since I've cobbled it together using a combination of Strava, RideWithGPS and Google Street View.


----------



## ACS (10 May 2017)

Taking a spin around the Pitlochie150 on Saturday. Steady route, not particularly scenic with just 1465m of climbing and an agreeable weather forecast.

Got the making of a good day out.


----------



## Redlight (15 May 2017)

And good chance we'll see the LlanfairPG 400 riders on their way back from Holyhead as we cross Telford's suspension bridge to Menai which [USER=18206 said:


> @DCLane[/USER] is riding.
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=51.30;-4.21;6&l=wind&t=20170513/21


https://www.ventusky.com/?p=51.30;-4.21;6&l=wind&t=20170513/21[/QUOTE]

Yes, they caused me some confusion as I arrived at Menai in a befuddled and soggy state. I hadn't mentally placed the "new" control and seeing them coming from the direction of the "old" control sent me off on autopilot and resulted in a little unguided tour of Menai town while I worked out what I'd done wrong.


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 May 2017)

Redlight said:


> I arrived at Menai in a befuddled and soggy state


Hope you all got round. Met @tatr at the finish: he'd been finished ages (but had had far less sleep ). Broke my front derailleur cable at the start of the descent to Bronllys. Limit screwed it to the middle (42t) ring at the control and bought a replacement at Rhayader (Clive Powell Bikes is just west of crossroads), and fitted it in a few minutes in the sunshine. Good coffee (and cable snips) too.
Still dry for me at Menai (18:51, 293km) but into the rain from the Snowdon Ranger YH onwards. Quadruple whammy: tired, raining, fresh headwind and dark. However we had a good weekend's weather on balance: mild by day, a bit of sun, warm at night and a tailwind part of the time. Glad I wasn't riding it in today's (Monday's) conditions.


----------



## tatr (15 May 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Hope you all got round. Met @tatr at the finish: he'd been finished ages (but had had far less sleep ).



It was great to meet you!

I was extremely happy to finish the BCM in 32 hours as that is right on-plan for LEL (20kph average + sleep stops).

Saturday night was defintely type B fun. I got into bed at Kings YH wet through, shivering uncontrollably, and ready to swap my bike for a taxi ride back to civilization. 3 hours later with my kit dried out I was feeling much better and ready to go again.

Sunday was one of the best days of my life, mostly pootling along on my own at a gentle 20-25kph in the sunshine with no time pressure. Then after finishing I spent the afternoon in the pub eating back all the calories I'd burned off plus a few extra.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 May 2017)

My son and I are looking forward to the Avon Cycleway 130 on 24th June..

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/avon-cycleway


----------



## tommaguzzi (16 May 2017)

I have just entered the Peaks and Troughs running from Dore on the outskirts of Sheffield.
This will be my third year riding this tough 100k course around the Derbyshire Peak District.
Superb sticky date cake at the end provided by the organisers is worth the 5 quid entry on it's own.
The 200 is a bridge too far these days though.


----------



## Redlight (17 May 2017)

Well, that Bryan Chapman was a lot of fun, of both types 1 and 2 - with a bit of 3 thrown in at the end.

I'm very much a full value (i.e. slow) rider but still got to Menai about two hours earlier than I have on past BCMs and, despite staying there for much longer than I would normally, I was also back at Kings in record time. Then I buggered things up by concluding that as I had so much time in hand I'd have a little snooze, whereas normally I'd simply eat and carry on. I hadn't done this version of the BCM before so my complacency came from knowing the old route from Newtown onwards. The "new" long climb out of Newtown really dragged down my average speed, which wasn't helped by the increasingly strong headwind all the way to Llandrindod. Another rider very kindly showed me the elevation chart for the final leg so I could see that there was only one significant bit of climbing to come and that provided I rode at a steady place I'd still be back in good time. 

Unfortunately, coming down a fast and rough descent about 5 miles from Chepstow I was momentarily blinded by car headlights coming up the hill and hit something big in the road - probably a branch. Front tyre went bang and the chain leapt off and wrapped itself in a knot, jamming the pedals and chainset. I was able to control the bike to come to a safe stop but it was a fiddly job to sort out in the dark (and increasingly cold) and I reckon I lost about half an hour. By this stage my new Garmin had also long run out of juice so I was navigating by memory and had no idea what time it was.

Luckily, it was easy to find my way back to the start and I rolled in just as Ritchie was packing everything up. Too late for a cup of tea, but it was only another 7km back to the Travelodge :-).


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 May 2017)

Redlight said:


> coming down a fast and rough descent about 5 miles from Chepstow


Hard luck. Gets very dark in that valley under the trees after sunset. You might have hoped for some twilight at least.
When our group of 3 got to the top of that descent (at about 5pm) people were coming up the other way saying that there'd been a bad motorcycle accident and the road was closed closed. We diverted off north to pick up the Devauden road, which was a bit of a maze and a section of 1:7 climb but once on it, a fast run down to Chepstow, joining the main road only 100m north of the route. Also helped get the distance up to 600.
My Garmin charging routine was to get to Menai and charge a bit while eating to allow 'always on' backlight for dark, and then while sleeping get it up to 100% ready for a full day. My Edge 500 seems to be able to 15 hours of normal running. So mine would have needed a bit more from the powerbank if I'd still been riding after 8pm.
Your experience underlines the merit of carrying a good headtorch.


----------



## Ian H (17 May 2017)

I didn't have a choice this year—Ritchie told me I was riding, and that was that. 

I stayed with a friend in Chepstow, and overslept Saturday morning, so had to scramble to get to the start. By the time I'd had tea and a welsh cake, everyone had left. Then I realised I'd left vital stuff in the car, so had to descend back to the town and then rejoin the route about half-an-hour late. 

I started catching a few riders before Builth, and there were still quite a number at Bronllys when I arrived. At Llanidloes I found clubmate Richard, and we rode the rest of the event together.

I had been concerned about my fitness, having only done a couple of 200s and a 300 this year, and certainly I was climbing slower than usual (though whether fitness or age was to blame is uncertain). Nevertheless we made reasonably good time and got to Menai before dark. 

The return to King's in the dark was the nastiest part of the journey, with gusting headwinds and buckets of cold rain. 

After three hours sleep and some food, we left with time in hand and better weather. Messrs Hopper and Hargraves were in good form, looking after us at Aberhafesp. 

The long climb over to Llandrindod was a not-unpleasant grind, though I had to stop part-way to search for bears in the woods. Richard was waiting with his camera at the top. 

The final long leg was a main road bash to Abergavenny, then retracing the outward journey past Shirenewton. The sun was by then dipping behind the hills, which made the final descent cold work. 

At the finish I nabbed the last bacon sandwich, which made the whole thing worthwhile. 

Thanks to Ritchie and family, and all the other helpers, for a great event.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2017)

Ian H said:


> buckets of cold rain.



Were you riding a little red bike?


----------



## Ian H (17 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Were you riding a little red bike?



No, but it was a hard rain.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 May 2017)

Redlight said:


> Well, that Bryan Chapman was a lot of fun, of both types 1 and 2


I have written it up in this post:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bryan-chapman-memorial-600.218418/#post-4805681https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bryan-chapman-memorial-600.218418/#post-4805681
Next stop @Ian H 's Old Roads 300 at the end of the month, body willing (post BCM).


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 May 2017)

Weather looking good for tomorrow (Saturday)'s Old Roads 300, with the forecast wind light but tending to follow us round @Ian H 's clockwise route (Exeter-Okehampton-Barnstaple-Cheddar-Honiton). Misty in the early morning.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> My next audax will be a DIY 600 in Belgium with a couple of clubmates. I say Belgium, but we're actually starting in Dunkerque (France) then heading through Belgium to Maastricht to do a bit of the Netherlands, and on as far as Aachen, just over the border in Germany, before turning round and heading back, so four countries in one weekend.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the route turns out since I've cobbled it together using a combination of Strava, RideWithGPS and Google Street View.



Unfortunately, I lost the first 72km of the ride due to a moment of idiocy with the Garmin as we were coming into Bruges, but apart from that it went pretty well. There were a few diversions thanks to it being Belgian National Roadworks Weekend, which helped push the total distance up to 650km, and a few sections of rough farm track that I hadn't caught at the route planning stage, as well as a nice section of _pavé_ near Oudenaarde, but I was overall very pleased with the route - if I were to do it again, there's not a lot I would change. Particularly enjoyed the small detour to take in the Muur van Geraardsbergen (would have been rude not to since we were passing through the town anyway) and the stop for a well earned beer at the bar just below the summit.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14820787


----------



## ACS (26 May 2017)

Just entered the Rannoch 210 on the 10 June. Interesting route easy off with a brisk finish, its just the scenic bit in the middle that will test the max heart rate..


----------



## Ian H (26 May 2017)

The next scheduled one is the Avalon 400. That should complete this year's SR.


----------



## Donger (26 May 2017)

"Over the Hills and Far Away" 100km audax, Tewkesbury, 10 June. A lovely ride through the Vale of Evesham before climbing the Malverns and descending back into the Severn Vale. I've talked a few friends into turning out for their first ever audax, confident that they will love this one.


----------



## Always Cross (4 Jun 2017)

Hi Donger just wondering if you have got your route sheet and GPs route yet for Over the hills yet. Bit nervous as this the first one I've done with postal service and not sure how it works. Did one at Bristol last month all that was done on line. Got all the info and control stamps but by the time I finished had lost my brevet card so I got a DNF on my first one. You live and learn as they say. See you there I'll see you at the beginning and that will be it as i'll probably the strongest one in the field "holding everyone up at the back"


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2017)

Always Cross said:


> Hi Donger just wondering if you have got your route sheet and GPs route yet for Over the hills yet. Bit nervous as this the first one I've done with postal service and not sure how it works. Did one at Bristol last month all that was done on line. Got all the info and control stamps but by the time I finished had lost my brevet card so I got a DNF on my first one. You live and learn as they say. See you there I'll see you at the beginning and that will be it as i'll probably the strongest one in the field "holding everyone up at the back"



Hi @Always Cross . Actually I spoke to Mark Rigby (the organiser) about this last week, as my three friends are doing it as their very first audax, and were getting worried. He was being very relaxed about it all, as usual, but said he would be sending out emails very soon. If there is no sign of a reply by tomorrow (Monday night), I'll contact him again and mention your concerns. But mainly .... relax. This is normal.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2017)

I suppose I ought to ride the Buzzard at some point before the calendar event, to check the route. If I do it two weeks or less beforehand, I can put my name on the finish list. Otherwise it's either a perm or just a nice ride.


----------



## Deanie81084 (7 Jun 2017)

Completed the Asparagus and Strawberries 400k last week, enjoyed that more than I thought I would.

Just signed up for the 'Kingdom of the East Saxons' on 1st July.


----------



## Donger (7 Jun 2017)

Donger said:


> Hi @Always Cross . Actually I spoke to Mark Rigby (the organiser) about this last week, as my three friends are doing it as their very first audax, and were getting worried. He was being very relaxed about it all, as usual, but said he would be sending out emails very soon. If there is no sign of a reply by tomorrow (Monday night), I'll contact him again and mention your concerns. But mainly .... relax. This is normal.


The email from the organiser came today. Hopefully you should have received yours too. If not, try looking in your spam emails under "Mark Rigby". Might meet you on the day to say hello. I'll either be in my Cyclechat jersey or my Kingsway CC kit (as per my avatar).
Andy.


----------



## k_green (7 Jun 2017)

National 400 is my next Audax - just over 2 weeks! Excited and a little nervous!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> National 400 is my next Audax - just over 2 weeks! Excited and a little nervous!


Wow - you are _really_ ramping up your ride distances ... I think that your longest ride was less than 100 miles (?) before my forum ride on Saturday when you intended to do 125 miles with us, but then you decided not to bother with your return train and rode home instead making it 140 miles, and now you are aiming for a 400 km ride (~250 miles) in a few weeks time - _respect_! I have never ridden more than 141 miles in my life and I started my adult riding career (probably) before you were born!


----------



## Always Cross (7 Jun 2017)

Yes I got the e mail this afternoon. Took a while to figure out how to get it onto the garmin. I should be easy to spot i'll be the one on 3 wheels. I'll try not to lose the Bevret card this time.


----------



## k_green (7 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Wow - you are _really_ ramping up your ride distances ... I think that your longest ride was less than 100 miles (?) before my forum ride on Saturday when you intended to do 125 miles with us, but then you decided not to bother with your return train and rode home instead making it 140 miles, and now you are aiming for a 400 km ride (~250 miles) in a few weeks time - _respect_! I have never ridden more than 141 miles in my life and I started my adult riding career (probably) before you were born!


I'd done 2 century+ rides. But yeah, definitely not done as much as I'd planned before the 400! Hard fitting the long days in.
Eating lots and keeping it steady is the plan. Expecting to need the full time! We'll see!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2017)

k_green said:


> I'd done 2 century+ rides. But yeah, definitely not done as much as I'd planned before the 400! Hard fitting the long days in.
> Eating lots and keeping it steady is the plan. Expecting to need the full time! We'll see!


I don't know where I got that idea from then! I do have an unreliable memory these days, but I could swear that _SOMEBODY_ said that your longest ride was only 80-odd miles ... 

Anyway - good luck!


----------



## Always Cross (10 Jun 2017)

Nice to meet you today Donger. I was right I was the strongest rider. Mistakes made today downloaded route to Garmin on Thursday went to use it today and it had disappeared along with my pre loaded maps. So used only the routs sheet missed a turn and ended up adding 5km to the distance. Tried to use ViewRanger on the phone for maps but Gloucester area not loaded on. Makes me think maybe paper maps and route sheet would be simpler. You live and learn.


----------



## AlanW (10 Jun 2017)

Who rode the Over the Hills and Far Away Audax today, someone was wearing a cyclechat jersey as I followed you up the high street from the start


----------



## Donger (11 Jun 2017)

AlanW said:


> Who rode the Over the Hills and Far Away Audax today, someone was wearing a cyclechat jersey as I followed you up the high street from the start


That would be me! I always like to start at the front and let people pass me steadily so that I have a stream of people to follow. It backfired on me today when the organiser announced "Follow Andy"!. And most people did for the first 10 miles! Good job I went the right way. Nice to meet @Always Cross. Can't believe I didn't think to take a picture of him in his recumbent for him to have. Quite breezy today, but enjoyed it, and so did my clubmates, who had never done an audax before.


----------



## AlanW (11 Jun 2017)

I was wearing the red, white and green Beacon RCC club kit and I followed you as far as the first island at the top of the high street, then headed out solo and it remained like that till I finished


----------



## Redlight (29 Jun 2017)

Anyone else riding Kingdom of the East Saxons this weekend?


----------



## Deanie81084 (30 Jun 2017)

Redlight said:


> Anyone else riding Kingdom of the East Saxons this weekend?



I'll be doing this one.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Woo hoo. I finished it. Died the death in the last 50k though.


Well done. Never really in doubt, was it?


----------



## Ian H (3 Jul 2017)

My next 600, which I rode on Thursday/Friday, is this weekend.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2017)

Not done an Audax in years. Doing one this month, only a BP.


----------



## Tilley (3 Jul 2017)

As injury prevented me from participating in Avon cycleway 130 and other summer commitments I am definitely hoping to sign up for Tasty Cheddar once again. I hope the weather is kinder this year and that i don't make the navigational error I made last year.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have a couple of dumb audaxy questions.
> 
> I was expecting the organiser to stamp my card and give it back to me, but he put it neatly in a pile and hung on to it. No one else found this odd so I didn't say anything. I'm struggling to remember what happened on the previous audaxes that I've done. I'm sure I have just had it handed back to me, except on the "Italian Job" two years ago when I never got it back. Will I get it back eventually as a memento?
> 
> And on the subject of mementos, I know how much audaxders like their badges and stuff so I went to the badges and medals website to see if I could get a 400k badge to stick onto my rack pack, or a medal or something. I think I broke it, as it went down for "maintenance" as I was browsing. Anyway ....(a) I don't think there is a 400 badge and (b) I think that as I'm not an AUK member I'm not eligible.   Am I right?




The card is sent off to be validated. You should receive it back in the post in a couple of weeks. Why didn't you just ask?

As to the badges and stuff.. dunno... don't do badges.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was expecting the organiser to stamp my card and give it back to me, but he put it neatly in a pile and hung on to it. No one else found this odd so I didn't say anything. I'm struggling to remember what happened on the previous audaxes that I've done. I'm sure I have just had it handed back to me, except on the "Italian Job" two years ago when I never got it back. Will I get it back eventually as a memento?



Some organisers are set up for instant validation, but not many - I've only ever once encountered this, on the Kennet Valley Run a couple of years ago. Everyone else has to send the cards off to the validation secretary, but it will come back to you in the post, probably in a few weeks. Will probably take longer if it was a BRM event as they also have to be sent off to ACP in Paris for validation.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think the Ditchling Devil must be set up for immediate validation



Knowing who the organiser is, that's very likely.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bah! I want instant gratification.



Instant gratification isn't available for BRMs or any event above 200km.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> Instant gratification isn't available for BRMs or any event above 200km.



I thought that was the case about rides over 200km but wasn't certain so didn't want to say. Thanks for the definitive answer!


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

The organiser also needs to be reliable and experienced to be approved for instant validation.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> The organiser also needs to be reliable and experienced to be approved for instant validation.




Unlike a certain North London club who buggered up and lost brevets and validations.
They no longer do their rides under the Audax banner.
It's a shame really, as their 200k was a great day out. But they just couldn't get it together.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

Unfortunately such things do happen, but only very occasionally.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Jul 2017)

Mendip Transmitter this weekend. Lumpy.


----------



## Banjo (5 Jul 2017)

2nd of sept is the next calendar event I can do .Mr Pickwick goes to Hay in a Day from Tewkesbury.

Not sure if I have ridden it before or not. Theres a few different Mr Pickwick rides.Need to get a few miles in before then or its going to be hard work .


----------



## iLB (5 Jul 2017)

LEL !


----------



## Banjo (6 Jul 2017)

iLB said:


> LEL !



Respect and good luck.
About a thousand kilometers too far for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2017)

He means Liverpool Everton Liverpool


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2017)

Raglan Castle 200 on the 22nd. Looks like a nice route.


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jul 2017)

I'm down to do the Two Leaf Clover from Wickhamford on the 6th August, a 110 km trundle around Worcestershire, assuming my broken rib cures itself on time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2017)

There's one in the Surrey Hills next month. It looks hilly. I'm torn.


----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2017)

A Weaver's Wander (from Tewkesbury) in August. Bringing a clubmate (who had never done one until this year) along for his 3rd audax ... He seems to be catching the bug.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> There's one in the Surrey Hills next month. It looks hilly. I'm torn.


Alas and alack there's a forum ride in Kent the day before and I'll not get a pass to both, thank goodness.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Jul 2017)

User482 said:


> Raglan Castle 200 on the 22nd. Looks like a nice route.



Sadly I can't do it. Lovely route though. I did the Train, Planes & No More Automobiles last weekend which was brilliant. My first 200. Now I know I can pull it off with an hour and a half in the bag and plodding along, I am keen to do more. I like that ACB lot.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jul 2017)

Having done a 670k DIY last week, which turned into a 740k, my next is LEL


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2017)

DCLane said:


> 670k DIY last week, which turned into a 740k



That sounds like a story that needs to be told!


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> That sounds like a story that needs to be told!



Basically it was the south-bound and north-bound LEL route from Pocklington: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4879737

I've decided to alter my route between Thirsk and Horncastle as a result - going through the main controls but flatter rather than every steep hill the organisers could fine.


----------



## pkeenan (3 Aug 2017)

Just entered two 200ks: Tour of Rheged on 7 October and The Long Dark Teatime of the Soul on 4 November. 

These will be my first official audax events! I've ridden similar and further distances before, within the sort of time limits, but not for quite a while. With moving house, starting a new full time job and a masters to complete, this year's been rubbish for time on the bike, so these will be pretty challenging...!


----------



## Tilley (14 Aug 2017)

Signed up for 2,100k events Utterly Butterly and Tasty Cheddar, there seems to be an unintentional food theme going on here. I attempted the Tasty Cheddar last year, but due to poor navigation and foul weather I failed to complete within the time deadline, hoping to do considerably better this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Aug 2017)

The Raddonée 100 10 Sep
Slaughtered in the Cotswolds 200 30 Sep
Tasty Cheddar 100 7 Oct (@Tilley is helping me navigate this one) This was my first ever Audax so it's kind of an anniversary ride for me.


----------



## Donger (14 Aug 2017)

I've done the Tasty Cheddar once..... without a Garmin. I seem to remember the written instructions somewhere after Cheddar Gorge and before Chew Magna being something like: "_Straight on at crossroads (unsignposted) followed immediately by turn right at crossroads (unsignposted) followed immediately by turn left at crossroads (unsignposted)". _All without naming the village you were supposed to be in! If you had already gone wrong you had no chance of getting back on track until another audaxer came along to put you right. For all that, I loved it.


----------



## Tilley (15 Aug 2017)

The section from the top of the gorge to Hinton Blewett was tricky and taking the correct turn for the climb to the pub was all down to a couple on a tandem who had done the ride before. My major mistake was listening to a group on the way to Bishop Sutton, which led me to divert from my planned route and to believe there was an easier option. It wasn't until I reached the A37 at Temple Cloud that I realised the full error. I then compounded this by deciding not to turn round, but to progress along the A37 thinking I could then resume my route by going through the village of Stanton Drew. However the road at Stanton Drew was closed to traffic so I ended up on the A37 to the outskirts of Whitchurch and going through Norton Malreward to resume my route at Dundry. Much of my poor navigation could be partially attributed to the foul weather it was so cold and wet the thought of continually stopping to check a wet soggy map or written instructions was not compelling. However the experience hasn't dampened my enthusiasm, I now have more experience, and a Garmin which should make matters a little easier.


----------



## ACS (15 Aug 2017)

Cycling Festival Century 160 - 160km will be my next adventure. Rode the event last year and really enjoyed the route. BIt scenic in the middle, great food / coffee stops and being in Scotland of course the weather will be incredible.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Aug 2017)

Tilley said:


> The section from the top of the gorge to Hinton Blewett was tricky and taking the correct turn for the climb to the pub was all down to a couple on a tandem who had done the ride before. My major mistake was listening to a group on the way to Bishop Sutton, which led me to divert from my planned route and to believe there was an easier option. It wasn't until I reached the A37 at Temple Cloud that I realised the full error. I then compounded this by deciding not to turn round, but to progress along the A37 thinking I could then resume my route by going through the village of Stanton Drew. However the road at Stanton Drew was closed to traffic so I ended up on the A37 to the outskirts of Whitchurch and going through Norton Malreward to resume my route at Dundry. Much of my poor navigation could be partially attributed to the foul weather it was so cold and wet the thought of continually stopping to check a wet soggy map or written instructions was not compelling. However the experience hasn't dampened my enthusiasm, I now have more experience, and a Garmin which should make matters a little easier.



I don't think you were alone. I kept popping out of hedges in front of fast, club riders much to their amusement (not). I got soaked at the Hinton Blewitt control and my forearms had horrific cramp problems coming off Dundry. I found it hard to descend slowly in the wet, cold muck. And to add to my problems: Another rider kindly advised me a young cyclist had died descending too quickly, right at that very spot I was on! 

I'll be better equipped this year.


----------



## User169 (15 Aug 2017)

BRM 200 Merselo NL this coming weekend. 
BRM 600 Beokelo NL the following weekend. My first attempt at a 600km. Seems mostly to be in Germany.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Aug 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I don't think you were alone. I kept popping out of hedges in front of fast, club riders much to their amusement (not). I got soaked at the Hinton Blewitt control and my forearms had horrific cramp problems coming off Dundry. I found it hard to descend slowly in the wet, cold muck. And to add to my problems: Another rider kindly advised me a young cyclist had died descending too quickly, right at that very spot I was on!
> 
> I'll be better equipped this year.


I must have seen you both as we were at Hinton Blewitt pub in that almighty rain, started after the Gorge for us. that nasty hill is my nemesis far too gravelly and slippy. Would not be able to do audax without my garmin.


----------



## Ian H (16 Aug 2017)

Looks like I'll be helping route-test a 200. Then it'll be eyeballs out on the club's open 25, just for a change.


----------



## Tilley (16 Aug 2017)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I must have seen you both as we were at Hinton Blewitt pub in that almighty rain, started after the Gorge for us. that nasty hill is my nemesis far too gravelly and slippy. Would not be able to do audax without my garmin.


As I was the only recumbent trike I would have been difficult to miss.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2017)

Audax Dutch-style. Waiting for a ferry...


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2017)

Boekelo 600. I'm about 315km in and hiding out in McDonalds somewhere in Germany for a couple of hours rest.

It's quite lumpy by Dutch audax standards. I think we've done about 2500m in the first 300.


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Boekelo 600. I'm about 315km in and hiding out in McDonalds somewhere in Germany for a couple of hours rest.
> 
> It's quite lumpy by Dutch audax standards. I think we've done about 2500m in the first 300.
> 
> View attachment 370176


600k with rucksacks on? Crumbs. Have the Dutch never heard of Carradice?


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2017)

Ian H said:


> Looks like I'll be helping route-test a 200. Then it'll be eyeballs out on the club's open 25, just for a change.


The Mad March route check was the wettest ride this year by a long way. The 6km ascent to the top of Exmoor was nice, though.

The 25, today, was definitely not audax, so I won't mention how much 'fun' it was.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> 600k with rucksacks on? Crumbs. Have the Dutch never heard of Carradice?



Yeah. Bit weird that, although one of them was carrying a camelback type thingy. He finished LEL, so I guess he knows what he's doing.

There was a Japanese guy with a Carradice.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2017)

Any old how. Done! My first brevet over 200km. Not sure yet, if I'll do another 600km.


----------



## Tilley (27 Aug 2017)

Anyone else taking part in Utterly Butterleigh next week?


----------



## shirokazan (29 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Postman came yesterday


Well done, @Dogtrousers. I'm impressed. Maybe one day I'll be able to do that amount of distance!


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2017)

I will be doing my first Audax on Sunday, The East Midlands Forest 200 km https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_2912918.html

I`ll be heading east into @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @13 rider territory


----------



## tallliman (1 Sep 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I will be doing my first Audax on Sunday, The East Midlands Forest 200 km https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_2912918.html
> 
> I`ll be heading east into @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @13 rider territory



Looks like a good route and you pass Nice Pies at Old Dalby!! Best cafe round here!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I will be doing my first Audax on Sunday, The East Midlands Forest 200 km https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_2912918.html
> 
> I`ll be heading east into @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @13 rider territory



Yep, ridden pretty much all those roads. It's a lumpy route though they have missed some of the bigger ones out and at least you go down Beacon Hill not up it.

Some very nice roads there, hope you enjoy it.

@tallliman and @13 rider - I think we should be looking at doing this next year


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Looks like a good route and you pass Nice Pies at Old Dalby!! Best cafe round here!



It doesn`t look like Nice Pies is one of the stops


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yep, ridden pretty much all those roads. It's a lumpy route though they have missed some of the bigger ones out and at least you go down Beacon Hill not up it.
> 
> Some very nice roads there, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> @tallliman and @13 rider - I think we should be looking at doing this next year



Cheers buddy, really looking forward to it 

Maybe we could pencil it in for 2018


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I will be doing my first Audax on Sunday, The East Midlands Forest 200 km https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_2912918.html
> 
> I`ll be heading east into @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @13 rider territory


Does look a nice route . What time you off ? I may see you on the road


Supersuperleeds said:


> Yep, ridden pretty much all those roads. It's a lumpy route though they have missed some of the bigger ones out and at least you go down Beacon Hill not up it.
> 
> Some very nice roads there, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> @tallliman and @13 rider - I think we should be looking at doing this next year


I'm up for it


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Does look a nice route . What time you off ? I may see you on the road
> 
> I'm up for it


*EAST MIDLANDS FORESTS 207KM*

*Sunday, 3rd September 2017*

*Organised by CTC East Midlands Region *

*under the regulations of Audax UK*


Start: 08.00 in groups, check-in opens at the hall at 07.15

From: Moira village hall, at Daybell Island, Ashby Road, Moira, DE12 6DZ



Thank you for your entry to the 207km event, routesheet enclosed. Key :


L turn left SO Straight on

R turn right X Cross roads

T T junction O roundabout

SP sign post imm immediately

DEENE place passed through _Melton_ place signposted but not passed


On arrival please collect your Brevet Card from the village hall check-in and get evidence that you have been to each control and the finish as proof of passage for the ride to be validated.

There are 3 types of control:


Tea room controls The first two tea rooms will have stickers (or a till receipt is ok)

Wistow/ Blaby obtain a till receipt

Information control The Brevet Card will include an easy question about an item

you pass which should be answered in the box provided.

Finish A helper will stamp your card


Control details:

Landyke Lane End 09.46 - 11.32 Tea room (drinks and cakes)

Rockingham 11.28 - 14.56 Tea room 

Blatherwycke Information control

Wistow/ Blaby 13.20 - 18.40 Choice - Tea room or Co-op store

Moira finish 14.54 - 21.48 Sandwiches, fruit, cakes and drinks


Wistow tea room closes at 17.00. After that time (or if you prefer), carry on and get a till slip from the Texaco garage with Co-op store at Blaby on the routesheet.


Car Parking at the hall is free. Please park tidily and reasonably close to other vehicles to enable everybody to fit in since there is a 100km event starting afterwards. Hot drinks will be available before the start at the village hall.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Sep 2017)

I'll be heading over the border next Saturday to ride Dick McTs 150 Classic. I've just about shaken off a chest infection, or at least I hope I have!


----------



## DaveReading (1 Sep 2017)

I'm down to do the London Sightseer on Sunday, though I'm having second thoughts having seen the routesheet - 4 A4 pages of closely-packed turn instructions.

Frustratingly, the organiser initially offered a GPX to entrants, but two requests for it have gone unanswered, and it's getting a bit late now ...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Sep 2017)

DaveReading said:


> I'm down to do the London Sightseer on Sunday, though I'm having second thoughts having seen the routesheet - 4 A4 pages of closely-packed turn instructions.
> 
> Frustratingly, the organiser initially offered a GPX to entrants, but two requests for it have gone unanswered, and it's getting a bit late now ...



Can you find a previous year's GPX online? I found a route I needed this way. Or you could ask another participant if you know anyone doing it. Or just tag along with a group.


----------



## DaveReading (1 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Can you find a previous year's GPX online? I found a route I needed this way. Or you could ask another participant if you know anyone doing it. Or just tag along with a group.



I could. But panic over, it's just arrived.


----------



## tallliman (2 Sep 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> It doesn`t look like Nice Pies is one of the stops



That doesn't have to stop you going!

@Supersuperleeds, yep could do!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> It doesn`t look like Nice Pies is one of the stops



Sat outside there now in the blazing sun waiting for my Latte and chocolate cake. It is very busy


----------



## Ian H (2 Sep 2017)

I seem to have volunteered to do—well, paid for it—a trip down through France. 6 days at 200k a day. I'd better clean the bike.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> My Kentish weekend has arrived. Did the Thanet platinum 200 which has left me more wiped out than expected. Tougher than the simple elevation stats suggest.
> 
> A great route, a splendid venue and I met some nice people. Thanks @smutchin



Glad you enjoyed it, and thanks for coming along. I'm really pleased with how it all went, and already planning to repeat it next year. 

Several people commented on the hills, but it's really not that hilly a route! I think it's just that the hills all come in short bursts with flat bits in between.

Forgot to ask you yesterday - did you approve of the info control questions?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2017)

I'm having a go at the Flatlands 600 next weekend. Looking forward to my third 600 of the season.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2017)

Thinking of entering the Fairies Fall Foray, on Sunday 1st October. No route details on the AUK page but judging by the controls, it looks promising - and nicely scenic...
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-188/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Sep 2017)

Well done @Lilliburlero on completing his Audax


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> Thinking of entering the Fairies Fall Foray, on Sunday 1st October. No route details on the AUK page but judging by the controls, it looks promising - and nicely scenic...
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-188/




Have done it the past few years and its a great ride. I Usually ride down, do the 100km and ride back home again. Makes a good 250k anyway.


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done @Lilliburlero on completing his Audax



Thanks buddy . It was a tough one, but well worth the effort


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2017)

Looks like single digit temps overnight Saturday. That will be a shock and a sure sign Autumn is coming.


----------



## iZaP (11 Sep 2017)

Greenwich Mean Climb!


----------



## PMarkey (17 Sep 2017)

Humber Bridge 200,first Audax since breaking my shoulder back in April on the Red Rose 200 hopefully I wont bin the trike again and break something else  

Paul


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2017)

Granny's Cotswold Telegram 160km next Saturday..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Granny's Cotswold Telegram 160km next Saturday..



I'm planning on doing the sister event: Slaughtered in the Cotswolds 200, but I've been issued a smackaroo of a chest infection. I'm working through it and cross fingers I'll see you there.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I'm planning on doing the sister event: Slaughtered in the Cotswolds 200, but I've been issued a smackaroo of a chest infection. I'm working through it and cross fingers I'll see you there.


Nice one. I hope you shift it alright. I'm told this is a very hilly Audax.. organiser questioned whether Robert would manage it, but he's climbed Pena Cabarga, and been up the Kirkstone Pass three times (OK not all in one ride) so fingers crossed. It'd be good to see you again.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice one. I hope you shift it alright. I'm told this is a very hilly Audax.. organiser questioned whether Robert would manage it, but he's climbed Pena Cabarga, and been up the Kirkstone Pass three times (OK not all in one ride) so fingers crossed. It'd be good to see you again.



Hah! Will hasn't seen Robert fly past us geriatrics up the lumps! He'll be fine. Lemsip, in the meantime, are sponsoring me through this week. I'm fighting the good fight.


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2017)

Ian H said:


> I seem to have volunteered to do—well, paid for it—a trip down through France. 6 days at 200k a day. I'd better clean the bike.



6 excellent days on a bike accomplished. Mostly sunshine, though heavy rain on the last day. A couple of the routes were tough in parts, but there was always time for beer.
1200km in 6 days.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Oct 2017)

Never made it onto the Slaughtered in the Cotswolds 200. Chest infection kept me in bed. Working on sorting my pathetic self out before this weekend's Tasty Cheddar. Anyone else?


----------



## Tilley (2 Oct 2017)

I'm signed up for Tasty Cheddar and have just developed a sore throat, drinking lots in an attempt to flush away any potential cold bugs, as I also have a flu jab on Thursday. Trying not to feel doomed.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Oct 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Never made it onto the Slaughtered in the Cotswolds 200. Chest infection kept me in bed. Working on sorting my pathetic self out before this weekend's Tasty Cheddar. Anyone else?



Hope you are better in time. We can't do the TC this year  unfortunately. Robert did very well on the 165km Cotswolds route, took all the hills in his stride, even the 20% coming up out of Dursley he was first to the top. He's on about doing more...


----------



## Donger (4 Oct 2017)

I've signed up for a couple more out of Tewkesbury to complete my Metric Century a Month Challenge. (4th Nov the "Theo Nelson" and 2nd Dec the "Once More Unto Agincourt"). Nice to see a few more 100km audaxes late in the season. I'm sure a few years back they sort of petered out at this time of year and there were mostly only 200s and 400s after October.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2017)

Cambridge Autumnal


----------



## SteveF (5 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Cambridge Autumnal



I have entered this one as well, it will be my first Audax...


----------



## delb0y (5 Oct 2017)

Donger said:


> I've signed up for a couple more out of Tewkesbury to complete my Metric Century a Month Challenge. (4th Nov the "Theo Nelson" and 2nd Dec the "Once More Unto Agincourt"). Nice to see a few more 100km audaxes late in the season. I'm sure a few years back they sort of petered out at this time of year and there were mostly only 200s and 400s after October.



Good call on those. Might have to check my diary.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2017)

Anyone off to the Dartmoor Devil tomorrow? 2.5 AAA points if completed.


----------



## Ian H (28 Oct 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Anyone off to the Dartmoor Devil tomorrow? 2.5 AAA points if completed.



Good luck. I rode the first 19, before climbing off the treadmill.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2017)

Ian H said:


> Good luck. I rode the first 19, before climbing off the treadmill.



HUGE respect. Yes I’ve seen you are right at the top of the “Hall of Honour”. Sure you don’t want to round off your attendance to 20?

19 out of 25 events is some going. Manning a control? Or feet up with the papers?


----------



## Ian H (28 Oct 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> HUGE respect. Yes I’ve seen you are right at the top of the “Hall of Honour”. Sure you don’t want to round off your attendance to 20?
> 
> 19 out of 25 events is some going. Manning a control? Or feet up with the papers?



I did a few stints controlling or helping, but otherwise occupied tomorrow I'm afraid. Hope the weather is kind to everyone (I still remember grinding to Princetown in the storm of 2000, using all the tarmac and some of the verge, as I was blown and buffeted about).


----------



## Donger (28 Oct 2017)

Doing the Theo Nelson next weekend with a mate. Haven't seen a map of it, but judging by the routesheet we'll be criss-crossing the Forest of Dean taking on just about every hill we can find! At 111km it will be my longest ride of the year so far, too.


----------



## Banjo (7 Nov 2017)

Don't forget the year starts in October for Audaxers so plenty of time left @Donger.
Yet another good ride I missed I am sure the organizers have all got a copy of my work rota and plan everything on weekends I am in work.
Without perms and DIY I wouldn't do many audax rides at all.


----------



## Donger (7 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> Don't forget the year starts in October for Audaxers so plenty of time left @Donger.
> Yet another good ride I missed I am sure the organizers have all got a copy of my work rota and plan everything on weekends I am in work.
> Without perms and DIY I wouldn't do many audax rides at all.


I can never get my head around that Audax calendar, Banjo. If you are looking for another audax before the end of 2017, there's always the "Once More Unto Agincourt" from Tewkesbury at the start of December. I'll be doing that one next to complete my Metric Century a Month Challenge for the _real _(Cyclechat) year. I think it is going to include that fantastic descent from the Forest of Dean down into Monmouth. Reckon you will be able to get the day off, buddy? Would be good to ride together again.


----------



## Banjo (7 Nov 2017)

Donger said:


> I can never get my head around that Audax calendar, Banjo. If you are looking for another audax before the end of 2017, there's always the "Once More Unto Agincourt" from Tewkesbury at the start of December. I'll be doing that one next to complete my Metric Century a Month Challenge for the _real _(Cyclechat) year. I think it is going to include that fantastic descent from the Forest of Dean down into Monmouth. Reckon you will be able to get the day off, buddy? Would be good to ride together again.



At the moment I am rotad to work on the 2nd but am hoping to change that ,will know by next week hopefully before the ride is sold out.Will let you know .


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Nov 2017)

9th December there’s another GWR ride from Bristol through Wales. 200km



Banjo said:


> At the moment I am rotad to work on the 2nd but am hoping to change that ,will know by next week hopefully before the ride is sold out.Will let you know .


----------



## Banjo (7 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 9th December there’s another GWR ride from Bristol through Wales. 200km



I know but guess what..... Cant dodge both weekends unfortunately.


----------



## jiberjaber (8 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Long term planning, but I don't do many audaxes. I think I'll enter this Gently Bentley 200k from Surbiton in March. Might be a bit of a moment of truth when I discover just exactly how lazy I've been through December, January and February.




You could remedy that with a bit of Essex lane lovin'

http://acme.bike/index.php/winter-anvil-series


----------



## k_green (22 Nov 2017)

Signed up for Winter Solstice 200 from Stockport on 17th Dec and North West Passage in February - particularly looking forward to that one as did the mini version last year as my first audax


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2017)

One of the Dec 200's for me next


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Nov 2017)

I am reliably informed that the Snow Roads 300 will be running on June 30 2018, so that _may_ be my next audax.


----------



## r04DiE (24 Nov 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> You could remedy that with a bit of Essex lane lovin'
> 
> http://acme.bike/index.php/winter-anvil-series


I'm planning to do The Stansted Airport Express next weekend!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I'm planning to do The Stansted Airport Express next weekend!



You will fly round I am sure


----------



## r04DiE (25 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> You will fly round I am sure


Thank you and I will let you know!


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I'm planning to do The Stansted Airport Express next weekend!



We had a nice route check yesterday, very cold start for them daft enough to ECE it but the main event was just about right for the time of year... loads of deer about to see also!


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> We had a nice route check yesterday, very cold start for them daft enough to ECE it but the main event was just about right for the time of year... loads of deer about to see also!


Yep, I saw the chilly pics on Twitter! Just need to kick this cold during the week and I'll be along to enjoy it!


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2017)

I have to write a prototype routesheet then test-ride my new 400 sometime soonish. 'Tis likely to be a slightly tedious experience, with me trying to memorise a series of instructions rather than stop every 5mins to write them down.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2017)

Ian H said:


> I have to write a prototype routesheet then test-ride my new 400 sometime soonish. 'Tis likely to be a slightly tedious experience, with me trying to memorise a series of instructions rather than stop every 5mins to write them down.



Could you captain a tandem with your stoker sat at a desk behind, writing shorthand notes? Is it a West Country 400?


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2017)

I should try out the phone app. At the moment I don't quite trust it to be 100% reliable.


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2017)

It starts in the SW.


----------



## Banjo (28 Nov 2017)

Unto Agincourt this Saturday with @Donger hopefully .Still trying to get rid of last remnants of manflu .About 50 50 at the moment. Still got a chesty cough and feel rough. Slept all afternoon today.


----------



## Donger (28 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> Unto Agincourt this Saturday with @Donger hopefully .Still trying to get rid of last remnants of manflu .About 50 50 at the moment. Still got a chesty cough and feel rough. Slept all afternoon today.


Feeling exactly the same, Banjo. Just did my first ride for nearly 2 weeks today. On the mend, and I'll be there. Got to finish the Century a Month Challenge as early as possible in the month. Be good to meet up again. Looks like a nice route along the banks of the Wye. Shame we don't seem to be doing that fantastic descent into Monmouth, but should be a nice ride anyway. Cold weather gear, I reckon.


----------



## r04DiE (28 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> ... Still got a chesty cough and feel rough. Slept all afternoon today.


I'm exactly the same save for the afternoon sleep. Any afternoon. *Jealous face*


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Dec 2017)

Last Saturday was Mark Rigby's (Black Sheep Audax) Kings, Castles, Priests and Churches 200km from Tewkesbury (I'd say there were about 60 at the start). Bit of drizzle right at the start (0730) persuaded me to put my jacket on, but that came off after 20 minutes (sunrise), and stayed off. Temperature was about +5 rising to maybe +8. Some dry roads, some muddy. Fine views, particularly north after the hill out of Ludlow. Then across the 'Lingen Alps' for a brief excursion into Wales (Presteigne). Info control highlight was spotting Presteigne's "Judoes House" mentioned in the brevet ("How many stone pillars?"). Found said stone pillars and assumed 'judoe' was Welsh for 'judge' only reassessing this later and decided it was most likely a rypo! The profile of the route meant we'd done nearly all the 2000m climbing by 116km (top of the climb out of Kingston, powered up by chips from Kingston's Angel Fish Bar) so the last third was flattish down to and along the Wye valley and across to the Severn. Teamed up with a rider (Simon) from Bristol for the final 55km after he'd put his second inner in after his second (slow) puncture. Company made the miles roll by, as the sun set behind us. His (rather expensive) Hope somethingorother headlight started wobbling: the case seemed to have failed where the fixing is to 'slot' onto the bar fitting; so he was left with (a decent) be seen front flasher on his headtube. My headlight provided enough 'spot the pothole' beam for us both but in the dark, out in the cuds near the M50, with ten km to go he had his third puncture. I (stopped and) provided light to augment his torch, and one of my spare inners, and in minutes few we were on our way to the 'arrivée' at the Royal Hop Pole in Tewkesbury. Many thanks to the organiser and the various welcoming controls: Flowerdews in Bromyard, Boarder Bean in Kingston and Lock's Garage/Services/Shop by Winnal Common.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Dec 2017)

This coming Saturday I’m starting Audax Club Bristol’s new GWR ride Abbeys and Roads (205) which starts in Bristol, heads over the Cotswolds, up to Gloucester, along the Wye Valley, through Wales, over the Severn Bridge and back to Bristol.

They are also doing a sister 100km event a little later the same day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2017)

Winter Solstice 200 on Sunday


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2018)

Mr Pickwick's 200 this weekend


----------



## Ian H (1 Jan 2018)

All this booking in advance is very impressive.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jan 2018)

Chalke & Cheese on 13 Jan.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jan 2018)

Carmarthen Stopper 100km is on 18th March. Makes use of the Swiss valley path for a pleasant tarmacked traffic free section of the ride .Another of the highlights of this ride is the homemade Cawl and Rolls at the pub in Cwmdu. If its cold the fire will be lit. Quite a hilly scenic tour of Carmarthenshire but with generous time limit.

My favourite ride of all time ,the Carmarthen Snapper 200km is in june this year (not on the audax calendar yet.) Ths is a very scenic ride with a mixture of coastal and rural scenery ,not flat but most people find its not a hard ride and get round inn a quickish time if they want to.
Excellent controls including the Ferry Side Cabin for breakfast and a midday meal at the famous West end Café at Llandovery.

Hopefully will do my seventh Snapper this year.


----------



## Redlight (6 Jan 2018)

Banjo said:


> My favourite ride of all time ,the Carmarthen Snapper 200km is in june this year (not on the audax calendar yet.) Ths is a very scenic ride with a mixture of coastal and rural scenery ,not flat but most people find its not a hard ride and get round inn a quickish time if they want to.
> Excellent controls including the Ferry Side Cabin for breakfast and a midday meal at the famous West end Café at Llandovery.



Yep, that's a lovely ride - you might recall me turning up from That London a couple of years ago and demonstrating my impeccable navigation skills on several parts of the route. Highly recommended and a great first 200 for any newcomers.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2018)

Hope to be riding the 100km Goodbye Christmas Yorkshire Pudding tomorrow morning ...


----------



## Banjo (7 Jan 2018)

Redlight said:


> Yep, that's a lovely ride - you might recall me turning up from That London a couple of years ago and demonstrating my impeccable navigation skills on several parts of the route. Highly recommended and a great first 200 for any newcomers.


Yes I remember that ! A pleasure to meet you , glad you enjoyed your mystery tour of deepest darkest Wales.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2018)

I'm planning on doing a few down in deepest darkest Kent.

March -Man Of Kent 200 & The Kent Invita Gimpeur 100
April - Oasts and Coasts 300
May - Hop Garden 200 & @Trickedem 's Medway Marvellous 200
July - Fairies Half Flat 200
Sept - Thanet Platinum 110


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Jan 2018)

Banjo said:


> Yes I remember that ! A pleasure to meet you , glad you enjoyed your mystery tour of deepest darkest Wales.



Can’t wait till the Severn crossing becomes toll free. £13 for my old pick up puts my weekend fun budget out of reach. I would love to do more rides in Wales.


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Can’t wait till the Severn crossing becomes toll free. £13 for my old pick up puts my weekend fun budget out of reach. I would love to do more rides in Wales.



Dump it at Aust and ride over.


----------



## Aravis (14 Jan 2018)

After an Audax-free 2017 I've shut my eyes and entered this one. The start is 3½ flat and traffic-light free miles from my home, which made it very hard to resist:

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-459/

Anyone care to join me? Or more accurately perhaps, precede me?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2018)

Doing a 400 DIY next weekend


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> I've shut my eyes and entered this one


I rode the Gospel Pass 200 last summer. A lovely ride organised by Stephen Poulton.
Drinks (hot/cold) and a snack available at the start at the Norton village hall.
The route heads out on minor roads across the Severn and Leadon valleys to the Forest of Dean and then traverses that on the A4136 dropping down into Monmouth. Northwest (B road/ minor roads) to Pandy; up the Llanthony valley, over Gospel Pass (549m) road surface a bit sketchy in places and cars driving it for recreation; very fast down to Hay; back into England for the return trip to Pandy on the NE side of Hay Bluff via Michaelchurch (long climb 240m in 2.9km with some short steep sections); and the final 1/3rd via Grosmont (gratuitous descent to info control and climb back out), Hoarwithy, Much Marcle (shop open), and Staunton back to Norton. Light almost to the 14 hour limit time (2200).

Plenty of parking at Norton if needed. The refreshments at Pandy VH are quite excellent and more than one could possibly consume: take a flapjack and a banana to get you there and that's all you need - plenty to eat there and to take with you for the middle and final third.

Food and decent beer (The Red Lion?) available at the Wainlodes campsite.
My ride (with an error at 16km) at this link: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15070623


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jan 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Chalke & Cheese on 13 Jan.



Here’s a link to a video done by one of the faster riders. 
View: https://youtu.be/r_05Ea_C4J0


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2018)

My son & I will be riding the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial 100km on 27th January 2018

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-30/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jan 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> My son & I will be riding the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial 100km on 27th January 2018
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-30/



Moi aussi


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Jan 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Moi aussi


Great ! Will be good to see you again.


----------



## jiberjaber (25 Jan 2018)

Last in the ACME Winter Anvil Series on 3rd Feb, 10AM start from Witham, Essex and a good distance if you are looking to ECE it up to 200k for an early Feb RRTY tick! Perhaps we'll see some of you guys there?


View: https://twitter.com/ACME_Essex/status/956484137866727425


----------



## jewbs (28 Jan 2018)

I did the Kelvedon oyster a couple of weeks ago and hoping to do knights templar next week.


----------



## goody (28 Jan 2018)

Did the Willy Warmer a couple of weeks ago (someone should report them to trading standards because it was anything but! still not regained all feeling down there , good job I've no use for it anyway.)
Next should be the Chiltern Grit 200 if I can manage to log in the entry page is telling me my membership has expired.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2018)

DIY 400 a success


----------



## Donger (8 Feb 2018)

Bill's Theocsbury Ramble (from Tewkesbury on 3rd March) looks like a not too challenging 110km. I'm going to have a go at it as it heads off into (for me) uncharted territory around Stratford on Avon, and it promises to be mainly A road-free.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Feb 2018)

Mini northwest passage on Saturday fir me. Nice lumpy 120.

Here's hoping the recent snow and Howling gales take a back seat....


----------



## Donger (12 Feb 2018)

Anyone ever done the Saracen Spring Century? I'm mulling over whether it is worth the drive up the M5 to Droitwich to do it in april.


----------



## goody (18 Feb 2018)

Did the Chiltern Grit 200 definately not on form struggled a bit.
Next one might be the Hard Boiled 300 did in 2015 so should know what to expect.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Feb 2018)

goody said:


> Next one might be the Hard Boiled 300


Followed by the Dorset Coast at 0745 the next day? See you there (on Sunday, not Saturday at 2am!).


----------



## goody (21 Feb 2018)

Got to work on the Sunday! Mind you I might be able to get the day off....


----------



## Banjo (22 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> Bill's Theocsbury Ramble (from Tewkesbury on 3rd March) looks like a not too challenging 110km. I'm going to have a go at it as it heads off into (for me) uncharted territory around Stratford on Avon, and it promises to be mainly A road-free.



See you in the Hop Pole then @Donger This wil be my first Audax of 2018 and first on the new Felt. Looks like a gentle start to the year unless Black Sheep is fibbing about the lack of hills.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2018)

Right, booked in for the Man Of Kent 200 18th March.
Have done the ride in previous years and it's a goody. 
Anyone else doing it?


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Feb 2018)

Mad March - A River Too Far (200) on 18th March - Sarah Britton's the organiser and there are a few places left. I have ridden nearly the complete route, in stages these last couple of months. At our 'ride to the pub' drinks last night one rider came in late (about 8:30). He had just completed the route (with an extra 25km to get to the route (Nb 2500+m of climb) and back to the pub) having started at 'first light'. Our hearty congratulations (only) briefly interrupted his large pub dinner and three pints which showed he had neglected his hydration 'regime'. We left him there (10:30), contemplating his 5km climb home.


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2018)

@ianrauk See you there!


----------



## Donger (22 Feb 2018)

Banjo said:


> See you in the Hop Pole then @Donger This wil be my first Audax of 2018 and first on the new Felt. Looks like a gentle start to the year unless Black Sheep is fibbing about the lack of hills.


Good news ! See you there. I didn't think you would get to any before your retirement. Two months to go, isn't it?


----------



## Banjo (22 Feb 2018)

March 31 st then I can be free agaoin @Donger . Also signed on for the Carmarthen Stopper on the 18th march. If you need a bed for night before let me know .Sorry if bed isnt long enough.


----------



## Donger (23 Feb 2018)

That's a very kind offer @Banjo . One day I will take you up on it (or reciprocate), but afraid I can't do that one. My next might be the Saracen Spring Century from Droitwich in April, but less sure about that one. I'm definitely up for the promised ride over and around the Black Mountain though, and I'll come up with a Gloucestershire ride for you some time in the Spring or early Summer if you like..


----------



## Banjo (24 Feb 2018)

@Donger All sounds good .dont worry I hadnt forgotten the Black Mountain Ride.

Have you had the course details for Bill Theocsbury yet?
Mark R has emailed me twice but attatchments never came through.apparently several people didnt get them.


----------



## Donger (24 Feb 2018)

Banjo said:


> @Donger All sounds good .dont worry I hadnt forgotten the Black Mountain Ride.
> 
> Have you had the course details for Bill Theocsbury yet?
> Mark R has emailed me twice but attatchments never came through.apparently several people didnt get them.


I've had 3 emails but no attachments!


----------



## Banjo (24 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> I've had 3 emails but no attachments!



Route sheet reads. Depart car park L ,at third white field R ,pick yourself up off the glistening black tarmac then proceed to 5th white field R at frozen pond.

If it is like that I wont be riding.I value my hips too much but fingers crossed it may be ok.


----------



## Banjo (2 Mar 2018)

Had email from Black Sheep Tewkesbury rides tommorow postponed due to weather.new dates to be announced.
I dont think many would have attempted it .


----------



## iandg (2 Mar 2018)

The West Highlands 1000. Hope to do a few DIYs before then tho'


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Mar 2018)

wicker man said:


> The West Highlands 1000.


Well not my 'next' (see above, and then the Dorsat Coast) but see you there (8pm start and 456km to Oban to sleep). Two weeks till the cheap tickets north for Thursday 31 May come on sale - hopefully a few hours kip that afternoon on the train to get me into 'sleep credit'.


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Two weeks till the cheap tickets north for Thursday 31 May come on sale - hopefully a few hours kip that afternoon on the train to get me into 'sleep credit'.



What route are you travelling? They're already available for me - I booked my ticket from King's Cross to Edinburgh a couple of days ago, and I've just been on the phone to reserve my bike place.

Cheap tickets for the return journey aren't available yet but AIUI there's no advantage to buying a return anyway, so it's as well to buy the outward journey as a single before the cheap tickets run out.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> What route are you travelling?


Probably from Birmingham (having driven up from Devon) so via West Coast main line. They're only released 12 weeks ahead but that seems to actually be 10 weeks going by the cheap ticket availability (£16). You have done well to get an early cheaper ticket, citizen.
Planning to catch a Monday morning train south as I can't be confident of finishing (to catch a 1730 Sunday) ie with that many hours in hand. Sleeping in SYHA Oban Fri and Sat so 265k back east on Sunday. slowed by fatique, albeit on a route/roads with less 'scenery'.


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2018)

I've booked accommodation in Edinburgh for the Sunday night - really don't want to take any chances with missing trains.

My train up there is due to arrive at around 6.30pm, I think. It's a 4.5hr journey, so should be a good opportunity to get some pre-ride sleep.

Also planning on using the SYHA in Oban but haven't booked that yet.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> planning on using the SYHA in Oban but haven't booked that yet.


You need to book Oban asap if that's your plan. Availability ? Wouldn't be surprised if that's where Graeme will use as a base (eg bag drops). There is a 'backpackers' in town but was 'busy/noisy' when I stayed there last. And Corran House (check in by 2100 though).


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> You need to book Oban asap if that's your plan.



Right, wilco. I assumed it wouldn't be likely to fill up, but probably not worth taking a chance!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> How do clubs and audax points work?
> 
> I was chatting to a chap on a ride recently who suggested I join his club. They're quite local to me and he said that the club's audax person was always keen for riders who could get audax points for the club. I'm still pondering the idea.
> 
> ...



I guess every club could be different but you do need to be a member of AUK. In my case, belonging to Audax Club Bristol entails no further fees. Your ‘payment’ is from your points and volunteering to help at controls. All the members’ points are collected and sent to AUK who in turn send them off to Paris. 

I’m really pleased I joined ACB, but I’m sure most Audax clubs are very friendly.


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2018)

You don't need to be a member of a club to choose it as your club for AUK point scoring purposes. 

I think it's the top six riders from each club who count towards the points competition but you have to rack up a lot of miles to be in with a chance of winning the title. Probably not worth bothering, tbh, unless your club is ACB or VC167.


----------



## Redlight (12 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Right, booked in for the Man Of Kent 200 18th March.
> Have done the ride in previous years and it's a goody.
> Anyone else doing it?



Planning to be there. It's one of my favourites. Only glitch is that my son is heading off on a school trip and I have to deliver him to the pick up point at 4am, so I may be a little jaded later in the day. I'll certainly be going for a full day out!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Mar 2018)

Las Vegas Institute of Sport is running a couple of events from Bristol next Sunday. I couldn’t get onto the longer one but I’m doing the little 116km ride. I think it is full so there should be a fair number of people out for the day. Can’t wait.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Mar 2018)

Well my next audax was going to be the Mad March - A river too far, this Sunday. Unfortunately the Met Office have issued a 'Yellow' weather warning for that day and various forecast 'channels' suggest light snow falling from dawn till dusk, and a few inches over Exmoor (over 1000 feet up) and the Quantocks, nicely crisped up by an average minus 2 (0001-2359 Sunday) and a north easterly to make sure any 'wet' isn't liquid.
The organiser has said: 
"A yellow weather warning has been issued for Sunday. The ride is not cancelled and if you choose to ride you will be riding at your own risk. However, I fully understand if you do not wish to ride in these conditions. According to the Audax UK regulations it is possible in extreme weather for riders to complete the ride up to 30 days after the event.
If you choose to do this you must: 
Collect your brevet card at the start as usual - between 7:30 and 9:00 am this Sunday. 
Ride around the route sometime in the next 30 days. 
Collect a receipt from a shop or cashpoint from each of the control towns that clearly states the name of the town, the date and time. Some of the pubs I was using as controls may well sign / stamp your control. 
Post the card to me afterwards. 
I will validate it and return it to you.
The control towns are as follows: 
200k: Cranbrook, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford, Culmstock, Cranbrook. The ride must be completed in 14 hours" 

So think my next audax is the Dorset Coast (25th), from Wareham.


----------



## PpPete (16 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> You don't need to be a member of a club to choose it as your club for AUK point scoring purposes.
> I think it's the top six riders from each club who count towards the points competition but you have to rack up a lot of miles to be in with a chance of winning the title. Probably not worth bothering, tbh, unless your club is ACB or VC167.





Dogtrousers said:


> The guy I was chatting to was very excited that the club was 17th in some league or other.
> But if only the top riders count then my odd 200 here and 200 there won't be any use to anyone.



Still worth doing - it's the points of the top six riders that count when it comes to deciding which is the "winning" club - and yes ACB or VC167 often take that, (see http://www.aukweb.net/results/fame/clubs/) and detemine the placings in the league table (e.g. http://www.aukweb.net/results/archive/2017/clubs/) but the total number of points - and who collected them for the club - still gets a mention.


----------



## PpPete (16 Mar 2018)

Was thinking about The Dean tomorrow - but put off by the weather.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Mar 2018)

Yes, it goes against the (audax) grain to not start / fail to complete a ride one had planned, but very occasionally, discretion is the better part of valour. The Saturday warning covering the first and last hours of The Dean do not look good, even discounting the Type X fun of a freezing ride all day.


----------



## smutchin (16 Mar 2018)

I know a few people have already ruled themselves out of starting the Man of Kent 200 on Sunday. I'm not making a decision just yet. 

Kind of looking forward to the prospect of a 40mph tailwind across Romney Marsh, tbh.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> I know a few people have already ruled themselves out of starting the Man of Kent 200 on Sunday. I'm not making a decision just yet.
> 
> Kind of looking forward to the prospect of a 40mph tailwind across Romney Marsh, tbh.




Same as me.... will wait for Dave's email and make a decision then.


----------



## PpPete (16 Mar 2018)

It's weather like this that makes entries on the line rather useful.
A few years ago I had an entry on the Dean, but the forecast was, if anything, worse than it was for tomorrow.
As it turned out, only I think three people started, contrary to organiser's advice, and just one finished !
Meanwhile I got an EOL on a more local 200km and although there was some sleet, I had a fine day out.


----------



## Ian H (16 Mar 2018)

I'm also down for the Mad March. I haven't yet decided _not _to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2018)

Easter Arrow to York in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iandg (16 Mar 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Well not my 'next' (see above, and then the Dorsat Coast) but see you there (8pm start and 456km to Oban to sleep). Two weeks till the cheap tickets north for Thursday 31 May come on sale - hopefully a few hours kip that afternoon on the train to get me into 'sleep credit'.


Haven't decided on travel yet, will probably drive due to the hassle of getting a bike from Stornoway to Edinburgh. I'm still doubtful about whether I'll be there on the day - my work situation is not good and is affecting me mentally. Still trying to get the miles in tho' so that I'll be ready if I decide yes.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Mar 2018)

Chirk 200 next weekend. A nice, flat 200 to get me started this year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Mar 2018)

Ian H said:


> the Mad March. I haven't yet decided _not _to.


Maybe see you at the start, Ian. Need to collect my brevet card!


----------



## iandg (22 Mar 2018)

I've submitted a 200km DIY GPS for tomorrow


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Easter Arrow to York in a couple of weeks.


Did you make it?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Apr 2018)

Quite a few reports of the Easter Arrow being a tough one.

I submitted my very first DIY 200 on Easter Sunday. Hopefully I’ve done everything correctly. Gulp. Or that’ll be a waste of a 212km swim around Somerset.


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Quite a few reports of the Easter Arrow being a tough one.
> 
> I submitted my very first DIY 200 on Easter Sunday. Hopefully I’ve done everything correctly. Gulp. Or that’ll be a waste of a 212km swim around Somerset.



I think about 28 teams started, 3 Thursday night (of which we were one), leaving 25 Friday starts, I think I saw about 10 teams on Saturday morning at the 'spoons... quite a high attrition rate!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2018)

jiberjaber said:


> Did you make it?



We made it, but a few hours late. Had to re book on to later trains. Too much wind and too much rain, and frigging cold.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

Spring Into The Dales (from Mytholmroyd, near Halifax to Wharfedale and back)... Come along with me if you fancy a steady, scenic hilly metric century-plus-a-bit. @busdennis said that he would be coming along with a non-CC pal. A non-CC pal or 2 of mine may join us too.


----------



## busdennis (3 Apr 2018)

still planing to ride @ColinJ, what's the parking like at Mytholmroyd? last time i rode we started in Hebdon due to the floods


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2018)

Everybody rides to Skeggy 300. The weather is getting better, yes?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

busdennis said:


> still planing to ride @ColinJ, what's the parking like at Mytholmroyd? last time i rode we started in Hebdon due to the floods


There is a big car park at event HQ. I don't think it ever fills up, but it might be better to arrive sooner rather than later. I think parking is either free or contributions to an honesty box towards upkeep of the centre. If you needed to, I don't think there would be any problem parking on Caldene Avenue or the nearby B6138.


----------



## jiberjaber (4 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can someone explain Arrows to me?
> 
> It seems to me like a DIY that is constrained to end at a particular location (York, in this case). But it seems to have lots of seemingly random extra rules.
> 
> ...



A minimum of 360km needs to be ridden to validate the Arrow. At some point between hour 22 & 23 you need to get a proof of passage and be at least 25km from the end of your ride (eg if you were aiming for 360km, then 360-25 = 335km). 
The ride is an arrow heading in the direction of York, so you could finish at a village outside York that is on the way to York from where you started. 
If you get to York early then you just hang around till just before the 24th Hour. (I think my receipt from Friday was 17:55 for an 18:00 start).
Other way of looking at it is if you get to York early, then you could have ridden further! 
Last 2 Arrows I have been on we have had to do a TT effort at some point to get back on schedule, but we were over distance (436 last year and 423 this year)


----------



## jiberjaber (4 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thanks. I think it's dawning on me.
> 
> The plan is to challenge yourself so that you ride pretty much as far as you can in 24 hours, and at least 360k. If you arrive early you haven't challenged yourself enough, can't ride any further (as you've run out of route) and can't get it validated (because you won't do 25k in the last 2 hours). All the incomprehensible rules are to prevent people from riding within their limits, doing "just" 360k, and arriving and having a sit down afterwards, or arriving in a nearby village, and sitting down in a cafe having a rest for a couple of hours and then finishing.
> 
> It's of no interest to me in any practical sense - I just found the rules baffling. Normally with complex rules, like offside in football and rugby or LBW in cricket, there is an underlying motivation behind the complexity. These just seemed to be complex for the sake of it. But maybe I can see the reasoning now. Perhaps ...



If you are points chasing then there is motivation to try and get at least 4 points (400km) out of it... Our route was 403km minimum distance, but by the time you have routed it, it is always over that by some (in our case a whole 20km or about 1 hour of riding)... There was a plan to have a relaxing 30 mins stop for our 22/23hr control... given we had to average just under 25kph over 70km to get there, so this turned into a 10 mins supermarket smash and grab but that then left a more leisurely minimum 20kph ride over the last 30ish km in to York. 

One of these days we will get the fabled relaxed version of the ride which still allows for 4 points! LOL


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> explain Arrows to me


http://www.aukweb.net/events/arrows/


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The plan is to challenge yourself so that you ride pretty much as far as you can in 24 hours, and at least 360k.



Yes, it's quite a simple idea in essence. It's just the rules that make it complicated...

Presumably the 360km stipulation is to ensure you meet the usual minimum speed requirement of 15kmh for the 24hr period of the ride. Although the 22hr/25km thing implies a minimum speed for the final 25km of 12.5kmh.

I expect there are good reasons for all the rules but I've never taken enough interest in arrows to give them much thought. Thinking about it, though, it's more or less exactly 400km from home in Kent to York, so that would be a good reason to do it. I know a few local riders who might be up for it too. Hmmm....


----------



## iZaP (6 Apr 2018)

Anyone riding man of kent this Sunday?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2018)

iZaP said:


> Anyone riding man of kent this Sunday?




See you there


----------



## Donger (6 Apr 2018)

Anyone doing the Saracen Spring Century (Droitwich-Evesham-Stratford-Droitwich) on Sunday? I've noticed that the first control point is by the Hampton Ferry on the riverbank near Evesham. Could be muddy (or under water even?). Looking forward to doing a bit of Warwickshire cycling. Every time I head out that way in the car, I get spooked by all the big fast roads, roundabouts, motorway link roads etc and the fact that you never see any cyclists. Sometimes the best way to spread your wings is to let Audax UK find you a nice quiet route to follow. Hopefully I'll then be able to spread out into Warwickshire a bit more in future.


----------



## Aravis (7 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> Anyone doing the Saracen Spring Century (Droitwich-Evesham-Stratford-Droitwich) on Sunday? I've noticed that the first control point is by the Hampton Ferry on the riverbank near Evesham. Could be muddy (or under water even?). Looking forward to doing a bit of Warwickshire cycling. Every time I head out that way in the car, I get spooked by all the big fast roads, roundabouts, motorway link roads etc and the fact that you never see any cyclists. Sometimes the best way to spread your wings is to let Audax UK find you a nice quiet route to follow. Hopefully I'll then be able to spread out into Warwickshire a bit more in future.


There is some lovely rural countryside in the area this ride passes through, and it's picked out some of my favourite roads. This is on the route - Coughton Ford on the river Arrow, south of Redditch, seen on a ride last month:







Impassable to most motor vehicles that day, but no inconvenience at all to cyclists provided the road leading up to it is above water. Good luck!

The one thing about the route which surprises me is that it takes the Salt Way (B4090) all the way from Alcester to the finish in Droitwich. It's quite pretty, but it's a fast B-road and you'll have lorries passing at 60mph. There are other ways both to the north and the south, but maybe they would've needed brain-teaser controls to stop people just using the main road anyway.


----------



## Donger (7 Apr 2018)

Aravis said:


> There is some lovely rural countryside in the area this ride passes through, and it's picked out some of my favourite roads. This is on the route - Coughton Ford on the river Arrow, south of Redditch, seen on a ride last month:
> 
> View attachment 403275
> 
> ...


Oooh! Looking forward to that. I'll send Rich through first to find out how deep it is. Then probably just stick to the bridge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I stuck two points in a map corresponding roughly to my home and York and it told me it was 359km! Hmm
> 
> But no, it's not my kind of thing. I'm not a team person and they don't allow solos. If I was to do something like that, I'd go to Driffield, not York as I have family there.



In which case look at darts, there is a summer one to York, that happens in June.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2018)

Key thing about the Arrows are that they are a team challenge. The challenge is to get the team to York. So the dynamic is a bit different to your typical audax. I really like that aspect. Easter moves around and you are never quite sure what weather you are going to get.

The rules seem complex but in essence are simple.

Form a team with a captain.
The captain does the planning and handles the paperwork
Paperwork is a signed entry form from each team member, plus a team entry forms listing controls, team members, and outline schedule
Plan a route where the min distance is at least 360km.
Submit paperwork to Arrow organiser via email or snail mail
Ride your route, each team member collecting a receipt at chosen controls.
You need to get a receipt between 21-22 hours into your ride.
Ride at least 25km after 22nd hour control
Arrive York get final receipt.
Captain collects brevet cards and receipts, ensures nothing missing, and sends off to Arrow organiser to get validated.

There is other stuff related to if you cannot get to York / final control in 24 hours. That covers under / over distance compared to what you planned. Plus the size of teams etc. But the essence is above.

I find them great fun, even though our team was out of time this year, and the weather was meh. It is the team side that makes it a bit different rather than just
another audax.

You might surprise yourself if you tried it, with the right kind of team members. The right sort being a mix of temperament, matching fitness, and a willingness to ride and help each other as a team, not individually.


----------



## Redlight (7 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> See you there


Me too, if I can drag myself out of bed (and get to the start before everyone else has long gone!)


----------



## iZaP (9 Apr 2018)

Signed up for Brevet Cymru, I heard it is a good one!


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Apr 2018)

Signed up for Plains, Trains & No More Automobiles on 9th June 2018 with my son. Should be a good one !


----------



## iandg (15 Apr 2018)

Registered a 300km GPS DIY for tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Apr 2018)

DIY 300 , not submitted yet. Either next weekend or weekend after.


----------



## Smthers (15 Apr 2018)

Castleton Classic again from Shenstone, Staffs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2018)

Gone for this.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-324/


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Apr 2018)

Merry Monk on Sunday.


----------



## Ian H (24 Apr 2018)

I've already ridden my next one*. It's the Valley of the Rocks 200 this Saturday**.

*Organiser's check ride.
**Sorry, it's full.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> **Sorry, it's full.


----------



## Ian H (24 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


>


You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## jiberjaber (25 Apr 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Gone for this.
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-324/




I'm heading up for this http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-424/

Really looking forward to seeing some familiar sights from my younger years!


----------



## Siclo (26 Apr 2018)

jiberjaber said:


> I'm heading up for this http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-424/
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing some familiar sights from my younger years!



Just to complete the set, I'm doing this http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/17-325/. I've never ridden my bike in that part of the world so looking forward to it.


----------



## Ian H (29 Apr 2018)

This week four of us will be riding a gentle three-day tour of Wales. 3 DIY 200s: day one North to a B&B; day two a loop to Anglesea and back; day three back to base. There will be pubs visited.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2018)

Mindful of the fact that I've got a BIG ride coming up at the end of the month, I ought to do some long rides by way of a warm-up - so far this year, I've only done one 200 and nothing longer... Unfortunately, life has got in the way of doing other calendar events I fancied (eg can't do the Green & Yellow Fields 300 which starts tonight) so instead I've cobbled together a 300km route for a DIY starting from home which I shall be undertaking this weekend.

I reckon it looks like a nice route on paper - starts in Whitstable from where it heads over the Downs via Lenham towards Tonbridge, then skirts round the edge of the Weald to Lingfield. From there, it follows the L2B route through Turners Hill and Ditchling to Brighton. Then it's along the south coast through Seaford, Eastbourne, Pevensey, Bexhill and Hastings to Rye. Detour to Lydd to add a few miles to make up the distance en route to Hythe, along the coast to Folkestone, then back across country to Whitstable.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25802887

I've never done a solo ride longer than 200km before, so it will be something of a Test of Character.

If it works out OK, I'm thinking of putting it on as a calendar ride for PBP qualification next year (most likely as an X-rated event).


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2018)

Looks a great route that @smutchin
Liking the Fairlight climb 

Myself, @Trickedem and @rb58 are heading your way (Whitstable) on Sunday for a Kent loop.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Looks a great route that @smutchin
> Liking the Fairlight climb



The bit along the south coast from Pevensey to Rye, including that climb, is the same as on my 200. Overall elevation isn't that much for a 300, but there's the flat bit across Romney Marsh that brings the average down and certain stretches are quite 'scenic'. 

I trust you'll sign up if I do put it on as a calendar ride next year!


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> The bit along the south coast from Pevensey to Rye, including that climb, is the same as on my 200. Overall elevation isn't that much for a 300, but there's the flat bit across Romney Marsh that brings the average down and certain stretches are quite 'scenic'.
> 
> I trust you'll sign up if I do put it on as a calendar ride next year!



Dependent on my diary, I don't see why not


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can vouch for the niceness of all of that except for the bit between Brighton and Eastbourne, which has never appealed to me due to it being mainly A road.



It was truly horrible today. Rammed with cars, with bottlenecks at Friston Pond and Beachy Head because of people queuing to turn.

I suspect it was especially bad because it was a sunny bank holiday weekend but also the road is probably a lot busier than I remember it - it’s a good few years since I rode along it. Might have to rethink that bit.

To make matters worse, there was a strong headwind all the way along the south coast, so I was reduced to a crawl at times - not good when you’ve got a stream of impatient motorists trying to get past.

I had intended to set off by 3am - a) to beat the traffic, b) to beat the heat, c) to get home by a reasonable time, but it was nearly 5am by the time I got going, and by the time I reached Brighton it was really unpleasantly hot and busy.

By the time I got to Hastings, it was looking unlikely that I’d get home before 11, and the prospect of a headwind across Romney Marsh did not appeal, so I bailed out and got the train home.

First bit if the ride was lovely though - I love that road through Penshurst, much nicer than the Chidfingstone way, if somewhat more undulating.

I managed to get up Ditchling Beacon without stopping or having a stroke, so that was a positive too.


----------



## PpPete (11 May 2018)

My next one will be one I don't ride.
Helping at King's YH next weekend on the BCM 600km. I've ridden it six years in a row now so it was time to 'give something back' 

Have to give some thought to a 600 though. Would be a shame not to complete the SR this year, now I've done 200/300/400.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2018)

DIY 200 in the Cotswolds tomorrow


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2018)

I'm also helping at Dolgellau. But before that I need to ride my Old Roads 300. Sunday or Monday look best.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 May 2018)

My 3rd DIY 200 on Saturday. A new figure of 8 route I have created on Cycle.Travel (Home, Gillingham, Glastonbury, Bridgewater, Glastonbury, Wells, Home)

Slowly getting the hang of mandatory routes. This one is quite lumpy and I have left the last yomp up from the Somerset levels, up through Wells and home near Bath as a test on my legs. 

I’ll also will be trying out a cheap set of aero bars (comfort not speed) and a set of new bib shorts. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Mark Grant (18 May 2018)

Just got an Email about The Ditchling Devil, done it 2 or 3 times before so may do it again this year.
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-888/


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've got a BIG ride coming up at the end of the month, I ought to do some long rides by way of a warm-up





Ian H said:


> my Old Roads 300


I'm riding Ian's 300 (AAA3) next Saturday (ie 8 days time - still a few places left btw) in preparation for the same 'BIG' ride in Scotland as @smutchin at the end of the month. 14 hours round the '300' should be the sort of speed to get me to Campbeltown (317km) for a June breakfast.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2018)

The state I'm in, I'll be lucky to get to Campbeltown for teatime...


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 May 2018)

In that case you won't be needing your Oban accommodation, will you? Pack that bivvybag (oh and a full midge net and some Smidge).


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 May 2018)

iZaP said:


> Signed up for Brevet Cymru, I heard it is a good one!


It was a good one. Fine weather and a good field. How did you get on?


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2018)

Got the Smidge and midge net in my kit already. Still crossing my fingers and hoping I won't need to use them...


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 May 2018)

Leaving (Devon) shortly for "the 'BIG' ride in Scotland": a 1004km audax starting (at 8pm Thursday) from Edinburgh with controls at Comrie, Campbeltown, Oban, Kinlochleven, Lochailort, Oban, Perth and Dunblane, finishing in Monty's Bar, Edinburgh by, at the latest, 11pm Sunday. There are about 90 riders entered and we'll be riding through the first night. I'm stopping and sleeping at Oban YH, like many of the riders.
Thursday night & Friday: from the start to Oban 456km
Saturday : Oban – Ardnamurchan - Oban 282km
Sunday : Oban – Edinburgh 267k
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/oban


----------



## iZaP (1 Jun 2018)

Ditchling devil anyone? Apparently there will be 400 riders :O


----------



## iZaP (1 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Lordy. I've done it twice and there were a lot of riders but 400???



I've done it last time, and there must have been at least few hundred at the start me thinks...

This years email mentioned there will be wrist bands for the control points!


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2018)

It's my 'Back to the Smoke 400 (Exeter-London)'. Except I test-rode it this weekend. It was a bit warm.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2018)

Ian H said:


> It's my 'Back to the Smoke 400 (Exeter-London)'. Except I test-rode it this weekend. It was a bit warm.



For some reason, I'd got it in my head that is was the same weekend as the Scottish ride, which is why I didn't enter. But then it's just as well I didn't as I've got to pick up my son from uni next Saturday. Nuts. Maybe next time...

Currently in a hotel in Edinburgh having just completed aforementioned Scottish ride. Which was truly splendid. Did you enjoy it, @Ajax Bay?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Jun 2018)

Plains, Trains and no more Automobiles 200 tomorrow morning. Highlights are the Cotswolds, Salisbury Plain, Stonhenge, Wylye Valley and a few heritage Railway Stations thrown in for the buffs. Can’t wait. Should be seeing celebrity CCer @Arjimlad too for an added bonus.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Jun 2018)

Next Saturday (and Sunday)'s "Wander Wye".
611km cycling event starting from Raynes Park (SW London). Controls at Watlington, Stow-on-the-Wold, Worcester, Hay-on-Wye, Chepstow, Pewsey and Hindhead, plus 3 information controls (Woofferton, Bwlch, Lower Farringdon)





https://ridewithgps.com/routes/27548967


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Next Saturday (and Sunday)'s "Wander Wye".



Looks like a super route. I'll put that on the list for next year - was thinking of having another go at the Beast From The East but if I have to choose, I'll go for the one I haven't done before.

I've just put in my entry for the Fairies 300, starting from Bethersden on 1st July. I've done it a couple of times before but not for a few years. It's one that I can easily ride to from home (about 36km) - and maybe back again afterwards if I feel like it, or get the train. Nice route with an easy overnight section looping back round to the start for breakfast, and a run down to Dungeness on the second leg.

I've also entered the Fenland Friends 600 in September. That will complete my SR for this year (I only need a 400 for that but there aren't any 400s left in the calendar that I can do and I don't fancy a 400 perm/DIY). Might do that one on fixed - never done a 600 on fixed before but that will be a good candidate for a first go.

Aside from that, I'll have to do some route-checking rides for my events, which are on the first weekend in September (https://thanetaudax.wordpress.com/), and I'll probably also do the Fairies Crown & Anchor 200 in October, but that's likely to be my lot for this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Jun 2018)

Just built a DIY 200. Just over 93km are off road/gravel. (K&A Canal Towpath and Byways on Salisbury Plain)

I wonder if I will be able to do it in Audax time?


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just built a DIY 200. Just over 93km are off road/gravel. (K&A Canal Towpath and Byways on Salisbury Plain)
> 
> I wonder if I will be able to do it in Audax time?



It'll make you work hard for your 2 points.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2018)

Sticking with BP's; next one = London Sightseer.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Sticking with BP's; next one = London Sightseer.



Midweek one on 27th June? I'll see you there.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2018)

Good Companions 200 - tomorrow 17th June. My first 200 since the operation in September.

Half of me is tempted to ride to the start. And the other half goes "don't be so daft". It's because I'd have done that _prior_ to 2016 but not since due to injury.

Edit: done - first back as well, which was a surprise.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Midweek one on 27th June? I'll see you there.


Yep. Did you look like Burt Reynolds in a cycling cap?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yep. Did you look like Burt Reynolds in a cycling cap?


Not a chance, far better looking  Undecided on bike ATM, it's either the Boardman CX on 35c tyres or the Van Nice Yukon on 25c...


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2018)

Ahead of the Fairies 300 on 1st July, I've just taken delivery of a couple of new sprockets - 17t and 19t. Combined with my 48t chainring, this will give me a primary gear of 74.5 inches (48x17), which should be good for tanking along on Romney Marsh, as well as rolling over the more undulating sections, with a bail-out option of 66.6 inches (48x19) on the flip side if my legs get tired.

This is essentially a practice ride for the Fenland Friends 600, which I also intend to tackle on fixed (never done longer than 400 on fixed before).


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2018)

Mine is going to be an organisers' ride of the Buzzard/Exe-Buzzard 600. 

Which will give me an SR entirely of organiser's rides. But I might pad it out a bit later on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2018)

Route sheet check of my calendar 200.


----------



## shirokazan (22 Jun 2018)

Ian H said:


> Mine is going to be an organisers' ride of the Buzzard/Exe-Buzzard 600.



Are you doing that this weekend, Ian?


----------



## Trickedem (22 Jun 2018)

Mine is going to be a DIY 300. I am riding from Yorkshire back to London tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2018)

Trickedem said:


> Mine is going to be a DIY 300. I am riding from Yorkshire back to London tonight.


Think i'll join you....


----------



## iandg (27 Jun 2018)

Heading south to Dundee tomorrow then on to Kirrie for Saturday's Snow Roads


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jun 2018)

Tomorrow is ACB’s Avon Cycleway 130. I’m tagging on some extra kilometres either end to make it my first ECE 200. 

Makes for an adventure and it’s nice to leave the work truck behind. Exactly a year ago at the same event I managed to smash the driver’s front window. Parked under a sycamore and it got covered in honeydew. When I wound down the window, it jammed and I forced it causing it to smash.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2018)

Next up Devils Punchbowl 100


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2018)

Did a test ride of (most of) the 110km route for my September event this morning. It’s a revised route with a different middle section to last year’s edition and I’m very pleased with it. Not sure if the riders will feel so happy - it’s a fair bit lumpier than last year’s route. 

1,309m of climbing in 96km according to my Garmin. Not AAA territory but definitely not flat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2018)

I need to get entering some more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Next up Devils Punchbowl 100



last 30km was the worst I've felt on a bike in years. Too damned hot.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

Got a couple to do to complete this years RRTY. Need to decide if standard 200 or fit in a 300 and 400 to complete SR for this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jul 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Got a couple to do to complete this years RRTY. Need to decide if standard 200 or fit in a 300 and 400 to complete SR for this year.



Make hay while the sun shines and isn’t too hot. Go big. 

I’ve decided to go for my first RRTY which would complete in April all being well. Worst months saved for last. Not clever. Surprisingly, my August window is one of the trickiest. I’ll have to do a mid week ride I think.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

RRTY was tougher this year due to winter. Year before was much easier due to mild winter. Did my Jan 2017 200 in shorts and summer jersey.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Jul 2018)

After properly joining Audax U.K. I went mad and signed up for 200k Witham and Blues from Waddington and 105k Season of Mists which I will ride to and from the start to make it a nice Imperial 100+


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2018)

Diy 200 this weekend


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2018)

London Orbital 300 next weekend.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> London Orbital 300 next weekend.


Right fancy that one but will have to be next year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Right fancy that one but will have to be next year.



Lucking to be cooler next weekend. I can hope.


----------



## DCLane (17 Sep 2018)

Hopefully the Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool 600k this weekend depending on the weather: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-111/

Anyone else riding this?


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool 600k this weekend


On the Raleigh 20, I presume


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2018)

I've entered my first PBP-qualifier - @Ian H's Back to the Smoke 400 (25/5/19). Should be fun. I've made a shortlist of rides I'm thinking of doing for qualifiers but most of them aren't open for entry yet. Given how quickly the WCW 600 and LWL 400 have filled up, I'm thinking I'd best sign up reasonably promptly when they do open.

Next ride will probably be the Fairies Crown & Anchor 200 (7/10/18) but I've not got round to entering yet. After that will aim to do a couple of the ACME Winter 100 series.


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> As a bigger 2019 challenge Ive been route planning St David's - Lowestoft C2C over two days (not an Audax) but at even with a convenient overnight stop with friends about half way I think it would probably be beyond me.



That sounds like a cracking ride. Looks like it would be a bit over 600km. You should definitely do it as a DIY audax.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> I've entered my first PBP-qualifier


A month later than me - I have even had acknowledgement of a place in the Bryan Chapman Memorial back from the organiser (after postal entry).


Dogtrousers said:


> Back to the Smoke


I went to the midday start of 'Back to the Smoke' this year and @Ian H dished out the cards outside Exeter St David's station and then said "Well I suppose you may as well go!" in his time-honoured fashion. About 25 seemingly well-prepared riders set of, and another two an hour later after their delayed train came in.


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> A month later than me - I have even had acknowledgement of a place in the Bryan Chapman Memorial back from the organiser (after postal entry).



BCM has been on my to-do list for some years now. I will get round to it one day... Maybe I will make it my target for next year.



> I went to the midday start of 'Back to the Smoke' this year and @Ian H dished out the cards outside Exeter St David's station and then said "Well I suppose you may as well go!" in his time-honoured fashion. About 25 seemingly well-prepared riders set of, and another two an hour later after their delayed train came in.



I wanted to do it this year but the timings didn't work out. I love the idea of getting the train down to Exeter on Saturday morning then essentially riding home. (Might even continue on past Marylebone into Kent if I feel up to it. We'll see...)


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> BCM ... Maybe I will make it my target for next year.


If you want a place to ride in 2019, you need to enter immediately. Down to the last 20% of places as last reported a few days ago.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> After properly joining Audax U.K. I went mad and signed up for 200k Witham and Blues from Waddington and 105k Season of Mists which I will ride to and from the start to make it a nice Imperial 100+


I was just thinking that I had never heard of local event '_Witham and Blues_' but then I discovered that it is from the Waddington in Lincolnshire, _not _the one in Lancashire! 

I'm in for Season of Mists!


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I was just thinking that I had never heard of local event '_Witham and Blues_' but then I discovered that it is from the Waddington in Lincolnshire, _not _the one in Lancashire!
> 
> I'm in for Season of Mists!


I must admit when we did the ride to Waddington I did think that's a fair run ! I did not realise there was a Lancashire version !!


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Sep 2018)

Im planning on starting Audax next year, in order to ride PBP, here’s my planned rides. Just need my dodgy Hamstring to heal now, so that I can start riding again!


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> After properly joining Audax U.K. I went mad and signed up for 200k Witham and Blues from Waddington and 105k Season of Mists which I will ride to and from the start to make it a nice Imperial 100+



I'll be with my 14yo doing the 110k route. _Please_ don't scare him!


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'll be with my 14yo doing the 110k route. _Please_ don't scare him!


Hope to meet up this weekend,looks like it will be a good one


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Sep 2018)

Witham and Blues 200k



ready !


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Witham and Blues 200k
> View attachment 431912
> ready !



That's a lot of kit for 200k. I'll have a small saddlebag. And I'm not prepped.


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> That's a lot of kit for 200k. I'll have a small saddlebag. And I'm not prepped.



I had the same size saddlebag on my recent 600 and that was only because I had to fit my bivvy, sleeping bag and mat in it. For the 1000 in June I had a hotel sleep stop so used the Barley and found that plenty big enough.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> That's a lot of kit for 200k. I'll have a small saddlebag. And I'm not prepped.


It’s my new saddle bag, got to give it a whirl attached to the Brookes


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> It’s my new saddle bag



Ah, fair enough! 

The 600 was actually the first time I've had a proper reason to my Super C even though I've had it five years. I've thought about it many times but it always seems a bit overkill for anything other than full touring.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ah, fair enough!
> 
> The 600 was actually the first time I've had a proper reason to my Super C even though I've had it five years. I've thought about it many times but it always seems a bit overkill for anything other than full touring.


The other saddle bag is a tad too small so I thought the Nelson will do for Audax and full days out.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Sep 2018)

Ready for the drive to Lincolnshire for some Audax and old aircraft therapy


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Sep 2018)

Enjoying the sun and some old aircraft before tomorrow’s 200k


----------



## DCLane (29 Sep 2018)

Saw @skudupnorth leaving as we arrived for the 110km version, or rather Skud's over-sized saddlebag disappearing at a junction. Oh, also @Rob and Alison who were on a tandem.

We had a 2pm lunch appointment in Lincoln with my eldest so had to shift it round, although we got a 15-minute stop at my parent's in Bottestford: https://www.strava.com/activities/1872835367

Back of my son's rear wheel, plus Bob and Alison:


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> Saw @skudupnorth leaving as we arrived for the 110km version, or rather Skud's over-sized saddlebag disappearing at a junction. Oh, also @Rob and Alison who were on a tandem.
> 
> We had a 2pm lunch appointment in Lincoln with my eldest so had to shift it round, although we got a 15-minute stop at my parent's in Bottestford: https://www.strava.com/activities/1872835367


I've ridden a lot of those roads heading out from Leicester to the vale of Belvior ,nice cycling area


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Sep 2018)

I was looking for you at the start. 11.5 hours of riding in some stunning but often lumpy scenery. The fixie was a challenge and my lovely saddlebag did a perfect job


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I was looking for you at the start. 11.5 hours of riding in some stunning but often lumpy scenery. The fixie was a challenge and my lovely saddlebag did a perfect job


Just looked at the website for your route it mentioned Laund Abbey if you did that an a fixed wheel respect it's proper lumpy round that way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just looked at the website for your route it mentioned Laund Abbey if you did that an a fixed wheel respect it's proper lumpy round that way



We need to do an audax next year


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We need to do an audax next year


Don't put it off ... I know how much you _love _climbing, so why not join us for this one in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Don't put it off ... I know how much you _love _climbing, so why not join us for this one in 2 weeks time!



I'd love to but I'm washing my bike that weekend


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Don't put it off ... I know how much you _love _climbing, so why not join us for this one in 2 weeks time!


Unfortunately to @Supersuperleeds relief I have organised a forum ride for that day so we can't join you on a very hilly audax


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just looked at the website for your route it mentioned Laund Abbey if you did that an a fixed wheel respect it's proper lumpy round that way


Laund Abbey did beat me along with a couple of lumps I could not get a run at. Mind you, the same lumps beat some of the geared bike riders so I did not mind the short walk !


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Unfortunately to @Supersuperleeds relief I have organised a forum ride for that day so we can't join you on a very hilly audax


But we get lots of cake !


----------



## Amanda P (1 Oct 2018)

Ah, the Season of Mists!

I’m down for that. It’ll be the first audax I’ll have done in a couple of years. I’m looking forward to it, but also wondering how much fitness I’ve lost and how much I can get back between now and then...

See you there!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Laund Abbey did beat me along with a couple of lumps I could not get a run at. Mind you, the same lumps beat some of the geared bike riders so I did not mind the short walk !


And here's me thinking your a cycling god  which everway you do Launde it brutal


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> And here's me thinking your a cycling god  which everway you do Launde it brutal


The walk of shame


----------



## Rob and Alison (18 Oct 2018)

any other 'CCers' doing the 3 Abbeys 100k, from Wigginton, nr York on sunday?
we will be there, on solo's for this rather than the tandem.


----------



## PMarkey (20 Oct 2018)

Ride the Lancashire lights 200 just need to decide if it's going to be two wheels or three .


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2018)

Eureka 200km on 11 November.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Oct 2018)

Got a permanent event end of the month.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Nov 2018)

Cheshire safari on the 11th.... Not really been on the bike since September so should be "interesting"


----------



## PMarkey (10 Nov 2018)

Doing the Eureka 200 tomorrow .


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Doing the Eureka 200 tomorrow .



Me too and hoping that it's dry. I'll be on a black/red Wilier in Ravensthorpe CC kit. Probably going slow as I've hurt my neck somehow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2018)

A 100 perm tomorrow. It is a nice distance this time of year and allows you to make the most of the light.


----------



## Rob and Alison (14 Nov 2018)

National Arboretum 100k, from Denby pottery on Saturday.
Just struggling to decide on which bike - tandem or solo's.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

Ride went well apart from punctures from some large shards of glass at some road works. Nice bit if sun in the middle part of the day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

I am in my off season till 2019 so nothing above 100's till late Feb or March.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Nov 2018)

A 200 DIY on Saturday. Delights such as Cheddar Gorge, Glastonbury Tor, Bristol/Severn estuary seaside towns, Clifton Suspension Bridge (Bristol), Bath’s 2 Tunnels, the chocolate box village of Norton St Phillip, Kilmersdon Hill (Home of Jack & Jill) and home.

Nice eh?


----------



## Donger (16 Nov 2018)

"Once More Unto Agincourt" from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back at the start of December. I entered this one last year and lasted less than 2 miles before my front mech went. Had to say goodbye to my mates and potter about in the Severn Vale to get my metric century ride done, while the others carried on with the audax. Can't wait to do the bit from Symond's Yatt to Monmouth along the Wye. I only know one way to Monmouth, and I'd love to add an alternative route to my repertoire/memory bank.


----------



## Ian H (16 Nov 2018)

Just a wee populaire, Sarah's Bampton Breakfast, at the end of the month.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Nov 2018)

After Sarah's Bampton for Breakfast 114 last Saturday (dryish for the first half, drizzly for the second half) I have:
Kings, Castles, Priests & Churches - 201km - a 'Black Sheep' audax starting/finishing in Tewkesbury with controls at Bromyard, Ludlow, Kington and Wormelow Tump/Hoarwithy. "A quality winter route, taking-in parts of Shropshire, Herefordshire and Worcestershire. A wonderfully scenic route."
https://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/England/Hereford/long.html
With luck it'll be overcast so warm for December and it'll stop raining before sunrise.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2018)

Just signed up to the 10th Anniversary edition of The Man Of Kent 200 in March and The Oasts and Coasts 300 in April.
Also looking at the Wye Wednesday 200 in February.
Will also try to persuade my partner Rachel to do the Fairies Flat 100 again in June.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2018)

Probably something in March unless mild weekends coincide with the next localish audaxes coming up.


----------



## PMarkey (29 Nov 2018)

Winter Solstice 200 on the 23 Dec and then the Newport 200 in January and the start of PBP qualifying though I'm still not to sure if I'm going to enter .


----------



## Banjo (11 Dec 2018)

Due to annoying elbow pains After a year of not doing rides of more than about 30 miles at a time I am hoping to start again.

if the elbows flare up again that will be audaxng finished for me. Struggling to get my jacket off at the end of a ride really takes the gloss off it.

I have changed my bike for a slightly shorter top tube so elbows remain bent more easily and started on cod liver oil tablets so fingers crossed .

Annoying thing is I had all sorts of audaxing plans for my first few years of retirement , moral is dont wait just do it.

Would like to do another Carmarthen Snapper which would be about Snapper number 8 for me if I do . Best 200 there is IMHO.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2018)

Banjo said:


> Due to annoying elbow pains After a year of not doing rides of more than about 30 miles at a time I am hoping to start again.
> 
> if the elbows flare up again that will be audaxng finished for me. Struggling to get my jacket off at the end of a ride really takes the gloss off it.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that Banjo. I hope you find a solution to the problem.


----------



## Banjo (11 Dec 2018)

Thanks Ian. I shouldnt complain too much .Plenty of people would love to be able to do what I still can and I am hoping it was something temporary .


----------



## Banjo (11 Dec 2018)

Not sure I could take to a recumbent ,wouldn't rule anything out though.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Dec 2018)

Banjo said:


> Not sure I could take to a recumbent ,wouldn't rule anything out though.



Good man. Sorry to hear. It has been ages since I saw you since I started this silly pursuit. Not interfering or anything (ok, just a bit) but there are a couple of regulars in our general area that ride with flat bars. You probably know them anyway. Could that help?


----------



## Banjo (11 Dec 2018)

Thanks for that HC .I'm hoping my Felt is going to be relaxed enough it has a high front end and smoother ride on 28c tyres at 75psi. Still gives me the down in the drops option in a headwind.

Probably do a couple of 100k rides soonish and see how it goes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Dec 2018)

Banjo said:


> Thanks for that HC .I'm hoping my Felt is going to be relaxed enough it has a high front end and smoother ride on 28c tyres at 75psi. Still gives me the down in the drops option in a headwind.
> 
> Probably do a couple of 100k rides soonish and see how it goes.



Good stuff. One of the flat barrers has aero bars which he reclines on. Goes smartly along at a decent pace too.


----------



## Donger (11 Dec 2018)

Sorry to hear of your troubles, @Banjo . Let's hope you can get something sorted ASAP and you'll be back out there in the hills soon. I still owe you a tour of the best of the Cotswolds some time, and I'd love to join you on another Welsh mountain ride in the Spring. Hope everything works out well for you soon. If you remember, I once came close to quitting due to neck problems, and it was all sorted by repositioning my brake levers. There often seems to be a bike fitting solution to these things. All the best.


----------



## PMarkey (11 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> Winter Solstice 200 on the 23 Dec and then the Newport 200 in January and the start of PBP qualifying though I'm still not to sure if I'm going to enter .





Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile


----------



## Donger (11 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 442275
> Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile


Cripes! Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 442275
> Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile



Is the bike ok?


----------



## PMarkey (11 Dec 2018)

bikes fine as far as I know . I will need to arrange for someone to go collect it for me though as I’m going to be stuck in hospital for a few days.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 442275
> Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile




GWS - that's really nasty!


----------



## Banjo (12 Dec 2018)

Best wishes for your recovery @PMarkey.That must have been a real shock.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 442275
> Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile


Best o'luck with the recovery. Hope it's a fairly smooth recovery as well.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> bikes fine as far as I know . I will need to arrange for someone to go collect it for me though as I’m going to be stuck in hospital for a few days.


Where from and to?
Or have you got someone lined up.


----------



## PMarkey (12 Dec 2018)

My wife is meant to be going for it today or tomorrow but thanks for the offer


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2018)

Hope you heal well & quickly ! Sounds nasty.


----------



## PMarkey (22 Dec 2018)

Thanks everyone 
back at home now and trying not to fall down the stairs whilst wobbling about on crutches  also talked to the runner who witnessed the crash and he is as confused as myself as to why I came off, he says the road undulates somewhat there but nothing major and that I did a classic loop over the handlebars as if I had hit something but he could see nothing obvious so I am none the wiser .


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Stairs on your backside, at home, not on crutches.

Just take it easy over the next few days.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2018)

PMarkey said:


> View attachment 442275
> Thrown off the bike this morning after hitting something,four broken ribs a punctured lung and a fractured hip socket means I will be of the bike for awhile


I went out for a ride with @Littgull last week and crashed on black ice. I swear that as I was falling that post of yours flashed through my mind... I landed heavily on my left side and slid along the road. When I came to a halt I flexed my left leg and left arm to see if I had broken anything but, fortunately, I got away with it!

I think what saved me was the whole side of my body taking the impact, thus reducing the impact force on any one body part. The fact that it happened so quickly meant that I didn't have time to react and stick my hand out. I think that doing so might easily have led to a broken arm or wrist.



PMarkey said:


> Thanks everyone
> back at home now and trying not to fall down the stairs whilst wobbling about on crutches  also talked to the runner who witnessed the crash and he is as confused as myself as to why I came off, he says the road undulates somewhat there but nothing major and that I did a classic loop over the handlebars as if I had hit something but he could see nothing obvious so I am none the wiser .


Strange... Anyway, be careful on those crutches!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> and slid along the road.



That's about the only good thing that can be said about a fall on black ice.

The lack of friction with the road reduces graze and scuff injuries.

When I fell I reckon it also made for a less severe landing because the energy was dissipated more gradually as I slid along the road rather than all at once had I stopped where I landed.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jan 2019)

Anyone else doing the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial 100km from Aztec West on 26th January? All 250 places have sold out.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Anyone else doing the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial 100km from Aztec West on 26th January? All 250 places have sold out.



I’ll see you there. I’m adding 54km to each end to bring it to 200+km. I might need to borrow a gel from you again


----------



## Fiona R (8 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Anyone else doing the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial 100km from Aztec West on 26th January? All 250 places have sold out.


We're in, was strange with it being listed as a perm on AUK, you had to know it was there. My third time for this one.


----------



## jiberjaber (8 Jan 2019)

Kelvedon Oyster this weekend... free tee and Oyster (if you like them!) featuring our own currency! I'll be ECE from home but it's also ECE friendly from London (and bonus that the trains are running too!)


----------



## Donger (9 Jan 2019)

The Windrush Winter Warm-up. 3rd Feb. One of my favourites and I've talked a few others into joining me this time. Should guarantee I struggle to stay awake for the whole of the Superbowl this year, however good it is.


----------



## Goldenretriever (10 Jan 2019)

Whilst sitting here waiting for Dr to call me back, as I still havn't 100% balance back after vertigo on boxing day.
I have signed up for my first ever audax, the Cambridge Pork Pie 200k. Hope I don't regret it only ridden once this year
so far and it wasn't pleasent due to balance issues.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2019)

Goldenretriever said:


> Whilst sitting here waiting for Dr to call me back, as I still havn't 100% balance back after vertigo on boxing day.
> I have signed up for my first ever audax, the Cambridge Pork Pie 200k. Hope I don't regret it only ridden once this year
> so far and it wasn't pleasent due to balance issues.



It is a good day out. Hopefully will not be too cold for you.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2019)

This: http://www.allpointsnorth.cc/

1000km, May 24-27, no specific route. I've just been offered a place ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> This: http://www.allpointsnorth.cc/
> 
> 1000km, May 24-27, no specific route. I've just been offered a place ...



Interesting, though I do wonder with these find your own route, you are on your own, nothing is manned; how much it will feel like an event? Feels like a mix between a DIY and something organized. They pick the controls you pick your order and your route between, little to no interaction with others during ride.


----------



## Ian H (17 Jan 2019)

I might ride this at the weekend, just for fun. Anyone want to come along?


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Interesting, though I do wonder with these find your own route, you are on your own, nothing is manned; how much it will feel like an event? Feels like a mix between a DIY and something organized. They pick the controls you pick your order and your route between, little to no interaction with others during ride.



That was my thought: one of the rules is not riding with others. However I do know a few of them.

My initial route-planning appears to have been scuppered by opening times, so a rethink will be needed. It's X-rated and more DIY than usual events: I've done a 750km DIY as part of my London-Edinburgh-London preparation (Pocklington-Great Easton-Pocklington) so am OK with riding solo. In fact most of LEL was ridden solo due to protecting an injury.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2019)

OK - I've entered the following as preparation for All Points North and PBP, although I'm unlikely to ride that:

24 Feb - Mere 200
8 March - North Riding 300
13 April - Everybody ... Skeggy 300
27 April - Moors and Wolds 400 - TBC if riding
4 May - Llanfair 400
Then the All Points North on 24-26 May
15-16 June - East & West Coasts 600
22-23 June - Yorkshire via Essex - again TBC


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> This: http://www.allpointsnorth.cc/
> [Less than] 1000km, May 24-27, no specific route. I've just been offered a place ...
> My initial route-planning appears to have been scuppered by opening times, so a rethink will be needed.


I drafted a route for this, inspired by your post last month (not riding it: have BCM the week before), and have just had a message from someone saying "_Hi! I just wanted to check if you realised that the route you've plotted on Ride with GPS for the All Points North event is public - anyone can view it! You may with [sic] to make it private. Cheers, Tori [Gray] All Points North" _
Looking at it I see 11 have looked at it, and I have not shared the link (so they must have searched for 'Points' and 500k + starting near Sheffield on RwGPS).
I replied "If other riders are inspired by my draft route that's brilliant. Do you think it's a good one, Tori? I have tried to optimise it for distance, climb and quality of roads."
ETA: There are some other routes on RwGPS which I think must be people 'aving a larf'. Look at this one: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28938273?beta=false (route to and from Great Dun Fell).
If you wanted to get this as a DIY as well then I think proving it by a gpx file would be easiest.
http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/places/England-66577/


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2019)

Ian H said:


> I might ride this at the weekend, just for fun. Anyone want to come along?


200 km, 3,900 m of ascent, mid-January in the UK - give me a few moments to think about it ...










*NO!!! *


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> I drafted a route for this



They're wanting to keep routes private, which I can understand. My biggest issue with a route is that at least one checkpoint has opening hours and that dictates what's possible.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> They're wanting to keep routes private, which I can understand. My biggest issue with a route is that at least one checkpoint has opening hours and that dictates what's possible.


Off topic (unless you are going to DIY this as well).
I had a think about why they might think riders keeping routes 'to themselves' might be a good idea, but other than wanting every rider to make the effort to plan their own route choosing what order to take the controls in, I can't think of the reasons. Since you "can understand that they want to keep routes private" please can you suggest why?
Pending that I'll remove the link in my post above, though this won't stop people finding it if they are capable of the 'search' function. ETA: Have worsened route, and changed name and start place.
There are some other routes on RwGPS which I think must be people 'aving a larf'. Look at this one,
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28938273?beta=false
in particular approaching Great Dun Fell from Alston, and descending from the fell!


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Off topic (unless you are going to DIY this as well).
> I had a think about why they might think riders keeping routes 'to themselves' might be a good idea, but other than wanting every rider to make the effort to plan their own route choosing what order to take the controls in, I can't think of the reasons. Since you "can understand that they want to keep routes private" please can you suggest why?



To answer that on here - they've added a rule in for riders to ride solo akin to the Trans-Continental. Sharing routes to me wouldn't do that but if they've asked riders not to in order to prevent riding together that's why I can understand their actions.

However, looking at the entrants list I'm sure there are a few who will ride together.


----------



## Skuhravy (18 Jan 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Off topic (unless you are going to DIY this as well).
> I had a think about why they might think riders keeping routes 'to themselves' might be a good idea, but other than wanting every rider to make the effort to plan their own route choosing what order to take the controls in, I can't think of the reasons. Since you "can understand that they want to keep routes private" please can you suggest why?
> Pending that I'll remove the link in my post above, though this won't stop people finding it if they are capable of the 'search' function.
> There are some other routes on RwGPS which I think must be people 'aving a larf'. Look at this one,
> ...



What a total amateur - they should have routed past the 24-hour McDonalds in Consett


----------



## Donger (24 Jan 2019)

I've not got the "Windrush Winter Warmer" out of the way yet and I've gone and signed up for the "Bill's Theocsbury Ramble" and the "Character Coln" as well. A rush of blood to the head.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 200 km, 3,900 m of ascent, mid-January in the UK - give me a few moments to think about it ...
> 
> 
> *NO!!! *



It was actually quite benign weather. Got round in under 12hrs, with help from a tuna sandwich and the occasional cereal bar.


----------



## Ian H (26 Jan 2019)

A Mr Rigby qualifier next. Fixed or gears is the question.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Jan 2019)

I doubt it will be my next one, but I have signed up for A pair of Kirtons 600 in June.


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2019)

Ian H said:


> A Mr Rigby qualifier next. Fixed or gears is the question.


Benjamin Allen? A no brainer, some of us like our knees because we've had so much trouble with one of them. Gears. Watching all the fixies weave up to Tortworth cafe last weekend on J&G made me wince in sympathy with their knees! Looks a lovely route.


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2019)

Won't be doing the Windrush Winter Warm-up tomorrow. Drove out that way today to do a reccie. This was to be the first turn within half a mile of the start ....





And this is what the little road along the Windrush looks like today ......




This was near the Fox at Little Barrington at lunchtime .....




A cold night in store, and it's supposed to still be minus 4 degrees by the start time, so COUNT ME OUT. No way I'm doing a 68 miler in those conditions. Beware, everyone else.
Donger.


----------



## Always Cross (3 Feb 2019)

Thanks Donger I was booked in to do this but decided not to because of the snow and ice. Nice to have my choice confirmed not sat here now at 0900 wondering if I should have tried doing it.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Feb 2019)

Donger said:


> A cold night in store, and it's supposed to still be minus 4 degrees by the start time, so COUNT ME OUT. No way I'm doing a 68 miler in those conditions. Beware, everyone else.
> Donger.



I was going to enter the 150km one after civilised J&G last weekend, presumed closing date was Weds so was caught out Sunday night to find closed. Quite glad now! We used to live in Minchinhampton so well used to the "double every where else in valleys" form of snow/ice measurements. Friend who was entered hasn't gone. I believe 10 have started, must have studded tyres surely|?


----------



## Ian H (3 Feb 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Benjamin Allen? A no brainer, some of us like our knees because we've had so much trouble with one of them. Gears. Watching all the fixies weave up to Tortworth cafe last weekend on J&G made me wince in sympathy with their knees! Looks a lovely route.



Well, having fettled the one with gears, I decided to take the fixed. 

I was half an hour late starting (no-one told me it was a 7.30 start). I began to catch a few before the first control, which I bounced. Beans-on-toast at Hay, halfway, seemed like a good idea. There were lots of riders around now. I didn't hang around before continuing via some icy, potholed, grubby lanes to the Forest of Dean, whereupon the road became a bit more challenging in a vertical kind of way. 

After Hopewell, the final control, I had to walk a 1:6 and then use the 24"gear again in Cinderford. There were a few more sketchy lanes to negotiate before the final main-road run to the finish. As it got colder again, it was definitely a case of pressing on to keep warm. I managed just under 10hrs, if you don't count the late start. 

That's the first qualifier done.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (13 Feb 2019)

I am doing the North West Passage 200k this weekend. The weather looks good and it is a good opportunity to get my 100mile ride in for Februrary. I have also booked onto the Mere 200 the weekend after, hopefully the weather will stay as mild!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2019)

Well it was going to be the Braziers but left it too late and entries now closed. So will extend ECE into a full blown route but divert south instead of doing the Audax when I get there. Need to get the distance back in legs ahead of PBP qualifiers. Time to collect some ABC village signs.


----------



## Domus (15 Feb 2019)

North West Passage 100K will be my first Audax. A little apprehensive especially as it is 121K.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> North West Passage 100K will be my first Audax. A little apprehensive especially as it is 121K.



It's a bit of a different one due to using busier roads because it's February. Nice route and I was hoping to do the ride but can't match it with my son's day at Manchester velodrome.

I've a clubmate riding the 120k though.


----------



## Domus (15 Feb 2019)

Tell him to look for an old man in bottom gear on the hills..........all the hills.

7 hours 59 minutes will do me


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2019)

Domus said:


> Tell him to look for an old man in bottom gear on the hills..........all the hills.
> 
> 7 hours 59 minutes will do me



It's a 'her' - and she's using it as preparation for an iron-woman later this year. She_ may_ be a bit further ahead.


----------



## Rob and Alison (15 Feb 2019)

We have booked a 150km D.I.Y for tomorrow, (held over from last weekend)
Then we have another 150 or maybe 200 DIY on March 2nd,

After that we have entered the following Calendar events
30/3/19 Bomber County 200km 
6/4/19 Wiggy Spring 100km
27/4/19 Lincoln Imp 100km
6/7/19 Rutland and Back 200km
13/7/19 In Memory of Tommy 100km
3/8/19 To the Races 100km
28/9/19 Witham and Blues 200km.

May and June are looking like we will have a couple of DIY'S one of which will be a 'West Lindsey Boundary 200km'


----------



## Domus (15 Feb 2019)

DCLane said:


> She_ may_ be a bit further ahead.



She *WILL *be a* LOT *further ahead

Corrected that for you.............................You're welcome


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2019)

Just entered the Wye Wednesday next week.
First 200 of the year on Kent roads I know very well.
Long term forecast is looking quite favourable.


----------



## PMarkey (15 Feb 2019)

Down to ride the New Mere 200 next week 24th February .

Paul


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2019)

PMarkey said:


> Down to ride the New Mere 200 next week 24th February .
> 
> Paul


Sounds like you have made a good recovery from your nasty accident then, Paul?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Just entered the Wye Wednesday next week.
> First 200 of the year on Kent roads I know very well.
> Long term forecast is looking quite favourable.



Looks like a good outing if this spell of weather continues.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2019)

PMarkey said:


> Down to ride the New Mere 200 next week 24th February .
> 
> Paul



I'm riding that as well - you'll find me in Ravensthorpe CC kit. Bike unknown as yet - I'm undecided whether to use the full winter Eastway as a swansong before it's sold or go 'fast and light' on my Wilier.


----------



## PMarkey (16 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like you have made a good recovery from your nasty accident then, Paul?


So far everything has gone really well ColinJ , I got back on the bike at the beginning of this week for the first time and apart from painful sit bones and quads everything was fine the only problem I seem to have is my hip pops now and again off the bike which is quite uncomfortable .



DCLane said:


> I'm riding that as well - you'll find me in Ravensthorpe CC kit. Bike unknown as yet - I'm undecided whether to use the full winter Eastway as a swansong before it's sold or go 'fast and light' on my Wilier.


I'm still undecided as to trike or two wheels , probably go two wheels as they wont allow trikes on trains incase I have any issues with my hip .


----------



## Donger (13 Mar 2019)

Character Coln 100km for me this weekend. Expect to get drenched, but it's one of my favourite Cotswold routes. The uphill finish always wipes me out, but it's worth it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Mar 2019)

*Cheltenham New Flyer on (windy) Saturday 16 March*
200km starting from Andoversford (on A40 near Cheltenham): Out of the Cotswolds and across North Wiltshire down to Faringdon then Burbage; then across to Lacock (south of Chippenham) and north (bit of Fosse Way) through Tetbury, just north of Cirencester and then Whiteway 'home'.
Edit: https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/cirencester


----------



## iandg (14 Mar 2019)

I'm entered in the Scottish Borders 200k on Saturday 16th March. Worried about the weather forecast though.

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcvup2wjd#?date=2019-03-16


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2019)

wicker man said:


> I'm entered in the Scottish Borders 200k on Saturday 16th March. Worried about the weather forecast though.
> 
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcvup2wjd#?date=2019-03-16



I think that has just been cancelled.


----------



## iandg (14 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I think that has just been cancelled.



Aye, just received an e-mail


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2019)

I am on the Pork Pie 200 this Sat and it is not cancelled. Expecting some weather involving strong winds and possibly heavy rain.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Mar 2019)

The forecast for Cambridge and the Cotswolds is roughly the same: strong (+ gusts) southwesterlies, with temperature around 10 degrees and drizzle off and on (turning to rain over here from 6pm). Up in the borders there's snow and close to freezing temperatures, but the wind is light(ish). Drank last night with several who got round the 'Mad March' (200 over Exmoor) last Sunday: it was character building (hopefully that will help our Easter Arrow team. If the wind's like that on Good Friday we'll make York with hours to spare). I was in a windy forest in NE France last Sunday and had a tree crash down less than 50m in front of me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Mar 2019)

I did the Wells, Mells & Broader in Storm Gareth last weekend. There was enough elevation without silly headwinds to make it harder. Notched up to 250km for extra audacity. It was the crosswinds near traffic that were my greatest concern.

Next Saturday I’m planning a DIY 300 up over the Mendips, through Cheddar Gorge, The Quantocks, along the Jurassic coast and returning over the Blackdown Hills via Glastonbury, Wells and home. It’ll be a burn. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Ian H (14 Mar 2019)

Mark Rigby's 300 this weekend is my next. Knee problem means I shall probably have to take it steadily.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2019)

I aim to do _Spring Into The Dales_ on April 14th. It is a very hilly 115 km on top of which I have a 20 km round trip to and from event HQ. If I can motivate myself to get up early enough, I may ride to Burnley and back before setting off to Mytholmroyd. That would give me the extra 26 km needed to get 161 km in (an imperial century).

If bad weather stops play, I will ride the route on the first free weekend after that date. (I have ridden _SITD _in '_disappointing_' conditions but draw the line at '_awful_'!)

I'll start a thread about it nearer the time to see if anybody fancies joining me. I usually meet up with at least a couple of other CycleChat riders for the event.


----------



## robjh (14 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I am on the Pork Pie 200 this Sat and it is not cancelled. Expecting some weather involving strong winds and possibly heavy rain.


Me too. The wind is a cert, the rain just an added extra.

(I had some experience of high-wind riding in the Fens last week, and in the cross-winds it wasn't pretty. I'm hoping that a slightly lumpier and less exposed terrain will give us a bit of respite compared to that).


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I aim to do _Spring Into The Dales_ on April 14th. It is a very hilly 115 km on top of which I have a 20 km round trip to and from event HQ. If I can motivate myself to get up early enough, I may ride to Burnley and back before setting off to Mytholmroyd. That would give me the extra 26 km needed to get 161 km in (an imperial century).
> 
> If bad weather stops play, I will ride the route on the first free weekend after that date. (I have ridden _SITD _in '_disappointing_' conditions but draw the line at '_awful_'!)
> 
> I'll start a thread about it nearer the time to see if anybody fancies joining me. I usually meet up with at least a couple of other CycleChat riders for the event.


Literally just checking the dates for that Colin because I have just got a date for my Prostate operation which is two days later ! Might as well get a big ride in before I’m off for a few weeks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2019)

robjh said:


> Me too. The wind is a cert, the rain just an added extra.
> 
> (I had some experience of high-wind riding in the Fens last week, and in the cross-winds it wasn't pretty. I'm hoping that a slightly lumpier and less exposed terrain will give us a bit of respite compared to that).



Yes I'm hoping for a bit of the same. It's the gap in shelter that gets you when the wind suddenly hits you.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Literally just checking the dates for that Colin because I have just got a date for my Prostate operation which is two days later ! Might as well get a big ride in before I’m off for a few weeks


Ouch - good luck with the op!

But before that - fingers crossed for good weather on the 14th...


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch - good luck with the op!
> 
> But before that - fingers crossed for good weather on the 14th...


Should be fine with the op, just not happy about being off the bike for a few weeks


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2019)

Like '_fine with op_' NOT '_off the bike for a few weeks_'!


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Like '_fine with op_' NOT '_off the bike for a few weeks_'!


Got to get priorities right


----------



## Fiona R (16 Mar 2019)

Hope everyone out today is sturdy! I did the Wells Mells and a bit broader 200 last Saturday, a lot of elevation and a lot of unprotected headwind for a slow lanterne rouge. Scariest part was being buffeted in traffic coming out of Wincanton. my head would like to be doing the Cheltenham Flyer or Rough Diamond today but my body is glad it will probably do no more than 500 steps around the house pottering!


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Mar 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Hope everyone out today is sturdy! I did the Wells Mells and a bit broader 200 last Saturday, a lot of elevation and a lot of unprotected headwind for a slow lanterne rouge. Scariest part was being buffeted in traffic coming out of Wincanton. my head would like to be doing the Cheltenham Flyer or Rough Diamond today but my body is glad it will probably do no more than 500 steps around the house pottering!


It’s grim here in Manchester, had to ride to collect an old car 11 miles away and am glad I was not doing a 200k !


----------



## Fiona R (16 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> It’s grim here in Manchester, had to ride to collect an old car 11 miles away and am glad I was not doing a 200k !


Spent today wondering if today is same or worse than last Saturday, I was done in with 5 mile commute into the gale last two days (dropped off for home run of course on both days!) must say I've needed stamina for the rugby watching today.


----------



## Ian H (17 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> Mark Rigby's 300 this weekend is my next. Knee problem means I shall probably have to take it steadily.



Well, that didn't end well. I have opened discussions with a physio.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> Well, that didn't end well. I have opened discussions with a physio.


Hope you get it sorted Ian.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> Well, that didn't end well. I have opened discussions with a physio.



Holding thumbs for a good outcome.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2019)

Blimey that was windy. Can you have a headwind / crosswind all the way round?


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> Well, that didn't end well. I have opened discussions with a physio.


Ouch


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Blimey that was windy. Can you have a headwind / crosswind all the way round?


YES!!!


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Mar 2019)

Cheltenham New Flyer 200 duly completed on Saturday. Managed to battle the 'DNS would be very sensible' doubts en route to the start. I think all those who started expected the wind to be testing. The Cotswold walls and the Coln valley offered shelter to start with, but later on gusts of 40+mph (forecast and actual - measured/recorded by RAF Fairford a couple of miles away) meant that out of woods/walls/hedges you really felt it: but nothing a bit of a lean and a few gears lower couldn't sort. The 21 starters (of 45 entered) knew that the 'hard bit' would be the middle 'third' into the wind, but with the assurance/payback of a stonking tailwind for 50+k, from the Fosse Way heading 'home' to Andoversford. There was also the threat/promise of light rain becoming heavier from 6, so an incentive to get round by then, the balance being to enjoy the hospitality of the controls where the ladies were out in force at Fernham and Burbage churches/halls.
I was lucky to have company to take turns on the hard bit across the Lambourn Downs. I expected the push across from Burbage to (Devises) to be harder than it was, even across fairly open terrain below the scarp (and its white horse) on the north side of the Vale of Pewsey. And from Lacock onwards we could look forward to an excellent tailwind which sure enough kicked in once we turned onto the Fosse Way with 50k to go. From Tetbury we took the pleasant and well-worn line though Cherrington and Daglingworth. Sure enough it started spitting once up on the Whiteway and the snaking wet wooded chevronned descent into Withington was not a place for bravado at 196k. But the climb back up to Andoversford was soon done and Cheltenham CTC's warm welcome in the village hall was appreciated.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Mar 2019)

Next audax is Sarah Britton's "Up and down like a yo-yo" 202k on 31 March from near Exeter. Familiar roads and good weather and scenery assured. Allegedly you're half way up the climbs before you know it from the kinetic energy at the bottom of each dip. Still time to join us.
Route is Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Tiverton, Bampton, South Molton, Barnstaple, Great Torrington, Okehampton, Exeter, Cranberry Farm (Cranbrook)
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29508150?beta=false


----------



## jongooligan (18 Mar 2019)

Yorkshire Gallop this weekend. Weather looks good until Saturday. Think we'll be just in time for the next weather system coming through.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Mar 2019)

@ColinJ Spring to the Dales booked and paid for


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> @ColinJ Spring to the Dales booked and paid for


Ditto!

I'll start a separate thread to see if we can get a few other riders to join us...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Mar 2019)

Got the legendary Man Of Kent Audax 200k (10th year edition) this coming sunday. Forecast so far is for very favourable weather. Marvellous.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Mar 2019)

Llanfair 400 in May, and pair of Kirtons 600 in June. I have plenty of speed at the moment, but I have not been doing too many long rides. I need to get out a bot more and build mileage, but I have 3 holidays in April!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2019)

Easter Arrow is next Audax. Team entry now submitted and route and controls now pretty much finalised. Looking forward to a warmer Easter Arrow than last year, hopefully a dry one as well!


----------



## Donger (31 Mar 2019)

I've gone and entered the Gwent Gambol on 13th April. Will have to get up before the milkman to get myself over to the start in Usk by 08:00. Too nice a route to miss though.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Apr 2019)

Doing the Wiggy 100 at the weekend. Hoping to ECE to 200km.


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Doing the Wiggy 100 at the weekend. Hoping to ECE to 200km.



We will be there too, on our Tandem, just the 100k for us this week though.


----------



## fossala (2 Apr 2019)

Bill's easton connection 300k at the weekend, 5000m of climbing


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> Bill's easton connection 300k at the weekend 5000m of climbing



I’m not quite ready for the elevation this ride has to offer but the route is fantastic. Will’s Hills are there to hurt. He is a vindictive organiser if ever there was one.


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2019)

Having done a 250km ride on Sunday mine's Everybody Rides to Skeggy 300k in a couple of weeks, followed the next day by the GHS 100 (miles) in 8 (hours) Memorial Ride from Dewsbury on Sunday 14th.


----------



## iandg (2 Apr 2019)

Alston and Back 300km (from Galashiels) on 13/04. I'm a bit concerned of going straight in to a 300km, my first event (the Scottish Borders 200km) being cancelled due to weather conditions and a DNS for my second planned event (the Moffat Toffee 200km) as I couldn't make the trip south.

Aah well, just take it easy and I'm sure everything will be alright on the night.


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2019)

I trust all audaxers caught your moment of fame on last night's University Challenge?


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Apr 2019)

After the Exeter Wheelers' 200 'Yo-yo' last Sunday, in benign conditions but 3 x AAA points, I shall be cycling 
*Helfa Cymraeg Benjamin Allen ar.*
Mark Rigby's 300 from near Tewkesbury heading west to "cross Mynydd Eppynt not once but twice!"
Touches the edge of the Forest of Dean, after Symonds Yat East takes the cycle path alongside the Wye, cuts over to the Usk valley and all the way up to Brecon. Over the hills to Llanwrtyd Wells and back over yr Eppynt via the defence training area to Sennybridge then Brecon. Returns via the Usk and Wye valleys back to the Severn and finish.
After that I have 12 days to 'recover' before a long distance (LD) Easter Arrow with fellow Wednesday pub riders (with 2 of whom I rode round on Sunday).


----------



## fossala (2 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’m not quite ready for the elevation this ride has to offer but the route is fantastic. Will’s Hills are there to hurt. He is a vindictive organiser if ever there was one.


I've signed up to his 400k and 600k as well...
EDIT: The 300k this weekend is the first audax I've entered that I've been apprehensive about.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> I've signed up to his 400k and 600k as well...
> EDIT: The 300k this weekend is the first audax I've entered that I've been apprehensive about.



I’ll see you on his 400. A first for me. There are a great bunch who riding on Saturday so you are in good hands. Good luck with it.

Still ummming and ahhhhring about a 600. This season or next? I’ll know after the 400.


----------



## fossala (2 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’ll see you on his 400. A first for me. There are a great bunch who riding on Saturday so you are in good hands. Good luck with it.
> 
> Still ummming and ahhhhring about a 600. This season or next? I’ll know after the 400.


I'm doing my fixed SR this year. My thought is if I can struggle through the 300k the 400k will be "easy" and then I'll be determined for the 600k as it will only be one ride left.
EDIT: Make sure you say hi on the 400.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> I'm doing my fixed SR this year. My thought is if I can struggle through the 300k the 400k will be "easy" and then I'll be determined for the 600k as it will only be one ride left.
> EDIT: Make sure you say hi on the 400.



Respect for doing Will’s 300 fixed. Good luck this weekend. Paid my monies for his 400 so I’m a deffo now. I’ll try and say hello. Ti Spa Cycles Elan with orange bar tape and ACB stripes on Mudflap’s. Long hair, beard, ugly.


----------



## fossala (4 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Respect for doing Will’s 300 fixed.


Don't encourage stupidity...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I’ll see you on his 400. A first for me. There are a great bunch who riding on Saturday so you are in good hands. Good luck with it.
> 
> Still ummming and ahhhhring about a 600. This season or next? I’ll know after the 400.



Just be aware with it being PBP year many 600s are closing as being full. So the decision whether to ride one may be taken out of your hands.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Still ummming and ahhhhring about a 600.





YukonBoy said:


> many 600s are closing as being full.


I do not think that either of @Ian H 's Exeter Wheelers 600s: Buzzard or Exe-Buzzard will be closed to entrants because of numbers. Basic cross-the-country 'going somewhere and back' rides to enjoy.
And looking at the huge number of 600s on the calendar, only the usual culprits are now 'closed' leaving a wide choice. I suggest Yu is being over-dramatic. See how the 400 goes and remember: a 600 is easier than a 400 unless you're taking 26 hours plus over the 400 without a sleep stop.


----------



## fossala (7 Apr 2019)

My first failed audax ever, cleat snapped at 180. Couldn't pull myself up any hills so had to call it a day. Really disappointed as I had nearly 12hrs left to cover the 120k, not a chance I wouldn't of finished it if it wasn't for the mechanical. Never mind, need to find another 300k to enter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> My first failed audax ever, cleat snapped at 180. Couldn't pull myself up any hills so had to call it a day. Really disappointed as I had nearly 12hrs left to cover the 120k, not a chance I wouldn't of finished it if it wasn't for the mechanical. Never mind, need to find another 300k to enter.



Zip tie shoe to pedal then take foot out of shoe at stops.


----------



## fossala (7 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Zip tie shoe to pedal then take foot out of shoe at stops.


If I was on a geared bike that would work but the amount I'm pulling with my legs to get up the many 10%+ hills wouldn't of made it viable.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Apr 2019)

fossala said:


> My first failed audax ever, cleat snapped at 180. Couldn't pull myself up any hills so had to call it a day. Really disappointed as I had nearly 12hrs left to cover the 120k, not a chance I wouldn't of finished it if it wasn't for the mechanical. Never mind, need to find another 300k to enter.



Bum! Amazing effort though. Well done. Dorset Coast 200 for me this weekend. Hoping the weather doesn’t play silly buggers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Bum! Amazing effort though. Well done. Dorset Coast 200 for me this weekend. Hoping the weather doesn’t play silly buggers.



How did it go?


----------



## Ian H (14 Apr 2019)

I was sitting at the Axminster control saying hello to a number of auld acquaintance. The riders had reaped the benefits of the tailwind thus far, but were _At The Turn.
_
My next is a team event: an Easter Arrow or Fleche Velocio.


----------



## 8mph (14 Apr 2019)

I've just registered for my first Audax event, 
"Valley of the rocks 200" 
27th April - Starting in Honiton


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> How did it go?



It was a great day out. Massive attendance so lots of groups and trains to hook onto. Stunning scenery and top organisation. Horrid bulge at Weymouth so I bounced that. Icy headwind but I chose the right clothing and got my hydration/nutrition bang on. And I got the first ferry over the Studland! Considering the elevation and 50% headwind, this goes down as one of my best efforts yet.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2019)

Ian H said:


> I was sitting at the Axminster control saying hello to a number of auld acquaintance. The riders had reaped the benefits of the tailwind thus far, but were _At The Turn.
> _
> My next is a team event: an Easter Arrow or Fleche Velocio.



I wish I had known and I would have introduced myself. I was feeling pretty washed out and had my eyes on the grub! That headwind at least blew my hair behind me and not into my mouth which the tailwind was doing annoyingly.

Best of luck at Easter.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Apr 2019)

I would like to do an Audax with a little less elevation thanks. But for now my ears are popping up here on Cloud 9. (New badge day for me)


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Apr 2019)

Ian H said:


> My next is a team event: an Easter Arrow or Fleche Velocio.


Hey - on Friday we could meet up along the road (from Taunton to York: 400+). Aiming to be at the Postern Gate Wetherspoons for 8am Saturday but that will depend on a good team performance.
Wind forecast has improved: https://www.ventusky.com/?p=53.31;-0.60;7&l=temperature-2m&t=20190419/1800 and it's going to be quite warm for most of the day: shorts weather.
And every chance of a clear night sky and a full moon.
https://app.photoephemeris.com/?ll=...100&z=15&spn=0.01,0.04&center=52.0632,-1.3422


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

See a few of you in York


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> See a few of you in York



Weather is sure looking better than last year's event. Have a good ride and looking forward to the report.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Weather is sure looking better than last year's event. Have a good ride and looking forward to the report.



It's looking rather nice. That's the fun of the Arrow with Easter moving around. You can never be quite sure what you are going to get.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Apr 2019)

Easter Arrow tomorrow (Good Friday) from Taunton - we're starting at 8am to breakfast in York on Saturday.
#easterarrow


----------



## fossala (20 Apr 2019)

Anyone doing Many rivers to cross 300k (Penzance) tomorrow?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2019)

Blimey that Easter Arrow was cold overnight


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> that Easter Arrow was cold overnight


Colder than expected/forecast, especially dropping down into the valleys of north Nottinghamshire / Yorkshire borders between 3 and 6am - down to 2 degrees sometimes*. But what a brilliant moon all through the night! And a spectacular early morning sun above the mist in the fields. We hit 8am (end of 24 hours) with about 9km to ride into York (having started in Taunton).
Sleep . . . Sleep . . .

* punctuated by rising to 15 and 17 in the Melton Mowbray and Markham Moor McDonalds.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Apr 2019)

Chevy Chase on 4th May. It's a bit lumpy for my liking but it goes across some of the closed roads on the Otterburn firing range so thought it a good ride to get to somewhere I normally wouldn't be able to go.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Apr 2019)

Brevet Cymru from Chepstow on 4 May.
Controls at: Hay-on-Wye, (info SE of Builth Wells near B4594/B4567 junc @97km), Llandovery, (info SE of Lampeter at A482/B4242 junc), Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery and Llangattock. Note: Michaelchurch variation to Hay
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29804527?beta=false


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2019)

Good to see @Trickedem and @ianrauk on the Oasts & Coasts 300 yesterday, albeit briefly.

I did not finish - turned off the route at Minster to head homewards. I’d already decided I’d had enough before I got to Hythe and from Folkestone onwards, I was getting slower and slower and faced the prospect of not finishing until gone 11pm then another three hours riding home in the cold and dark and wind. Having arrived late to the start, I’d been riding alone all day and was feeling pretty demoralised already (despite a cracking ride across Romney Marsh with a stonking tailwind), so I was low on the kind of mental fortitude that would have required. Though I reckon my legs would have been up to it despite my general lack of fitness.

With the 60km ride to the start, I still managed just short of the 300km, so not a complete waste of a day - I just won’t get the points for it. But since I’m no longer able to do PBP, that’s not such an issue.

Two weeks to sort myself out and get in a better frame of mind for the Invicta 400, then @Ian H’s Back to the Smoke 400 a couple of weeks after that... both rides have the advantage of not having routes that pass close to home, so there’ll be less impetus to pack!


----------



## 8mph (1 May 2019)

Old Roads 300 on 11th May, starting at Honiton.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 May 2019)

8mph said:


> @Ian H 's Old Roads 300 on 11th May, starting at Honiton.


FTFY


----------



## 8mph (1 May 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> FTFY


Thank you, @Ian H 's Old Roads 300!


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2019)

smutchin said:


> Good to see @Trickedem and @ianrauk on the Oasts & Coasts 300 yesterday, albeit briefly.
> 
> I did not finish - turned off the route at Minster to head homewards. I’d already decided I’d had enough before I got to Hythe and from Folkestone onwards, I was getting slower and slower and faced the prospect of not finishing until gone 11pm then another three hours riding home in the cold and dark and wind. Having arrived late to the start, I’d been riding alone all day and was feeling pretty demoralised already (despite a cracking ride across Romney Marsh with a stonking tailwind), so I was low on the kind of mental fortitude that would have required. Though I reckon my legs would have been up to it despite my general lack of fitness.
> 
> ...




I must admit, you did look pretty bushed at Hythe. Good luck for the Invicta, that looks a great route.
That headwind along the northern coast was an absolute bind, throw in the crappy surface of the sea path and it it make for pleasant riding.
But.. as always, this 300 is a great ride. Roll on next year.

In the meantime I have just signed up to Pat's Hop Garden 200k from the same start/finish at Meopham.


----------



## Ian H (2 May 2019)

@Ian H's Old Roads, but this weekend. Organiser's check ride.


----------



## fossala (2 May 2019)

@Ian H's Old Roads, but this weekend. Perm ride.


----------



## jongooligan (5 May 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Chevy Chase on 4th May. It's a bit lumpy for my liking but it goes across some of the closed roads on the Otterburn firing range so thought it a good ride to get to somewhere I normally wouldn't be able to go.



DNF. Strong winds and lots of climbing did for me at Elsdon where there was a choice of completing the route by riding the firing range roads or a tailwind assisted gallop to the finish. I chose the latter. Given how absolutely drained I feel today it was the right decision.

Next up is the Great North Road 400 on May 18th. It's flat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

Dauntsey Dawdle 400 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2019)

All Points North in 3 weeks' time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> All Points North in 3 weeks' time



Best hope for a nice southerly wind then :-)


----------



## Ian H (5 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> @Ian H's Old Roads, but this weekend. Organiser's check ride.


That seemed like hard work. Too cold, then too hot by turns. Got home just after 2230. Entries still trickling in.


fossala said:


> @Ian H's Old Roads, but this weekend. Perm ride.


It only occurred to me later, but you weren't on a bright blue bike, were you? If so I apologise for riding past and not registering.


----------



## fossala (9 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> That seemed like hard work. Too cold, then too hot by turns. Got home just after 2230. Entries still trickling in.
> 
> It only occurred to me later, but you weren't on a bright blue bike, were you? If so I apologise for riding past and not registering.


Nope, light purple fixed Bob Jackson. It was a lovely ride. Set off around 9pm and rode through the night.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 May 2019)

Bryan Chapman Memorial (Chepstow to Anglesey and back)
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20922029?beta=false
Controls at Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (138), Dolgellau (King's 203), Menai (292), Dolgellau (King's 374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (492), plus 3 information controls (Machynlleth (170), Harlech (231) and Pen-y-pas (267) (road to Llanberis)


----------



## Ian H (9 May 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Bryan Chapman Memorial (Chepstow to Anglesey and back)



That sounds good. Mind if I join you?


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> That sounds good. Mind if I join you?


No more than 2k on the front at a time, Ian. I may be taking some 'alternatives' eg through Abergavenny, Hafren forest to Staylittle (6km extra), high road into Harlech, and some confusion going south at Pen-something-something-death. And those are the 'before dusk' variations.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2019)

Not so much next Audax but I have ordered my next jacket for my PBP 400. I've had a choice between highly breathable but no warm enough overnight jackets yo warm enough overnight but the sweat builds up which eventually chills me. So gone for an I between jacket for my next one. Hopefully warm enough overnight but breathable enough to prevent any sweat build up. That Goldilocks jacket in terms of insulation and breathability.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 May 2019)

OT


YukonBoy said:


> had a choice between highly breathable but no warm enough overnight jackets yo warm enough overnight but the sweat builds up which eventually chills me.


No more cold nights this year after this weekend. 
Think the solution to this dichotomy is to rely on your other layers for warmth: so choose a jacket which will still fit over (all) those layers) and choose highly breathable one, for when you needs to wear a jacket when it's warm(ish) but raining, and you can remove the other layers to allow you to ride hard and cool - minimising sweat. This choice also minimises the jacket's volume for when it's not worn.


----------



## Fiona R (10 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> That sounds good. Mind if I join you?


it always sounds so good but I know


YukonBoy said:


> Not so much next Audax but I have ordered my next jacket for my PBP 400. I've had a choice between highly breathable but no warm enough overnight jackets yo warm enough overnight but the sweat builds up which eventually chills me. So gone for an I between jacket for my next one. Hopefully warm enough overnight but breathable enough to prevent any sweat build up. That Goldilocks jacket in terms of insulation and breathability.


This wonder jacket is a...? <drum roll>


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> it always sounds so good but I know
> 
> This wonder jacket is a...? <drum roll>



I will let you know once I've used it on my 400 next weekend. Need to know which way to recommend it or not!


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2019)

The birds are singing, the sky is blue, and I have sent all the riders off on the Old Roads 300. 
Feeling slightly smug that I have already ridden it, but on the other hand...


----------



## Nebulous (11 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Not so much next Audax but I have ordered my next jacket for my PBP 400. I've had a choice between highly breathable but no warm enough overnight jackets yo warm enough overnight but the sweat builds up which eventually chills me. So gone for an I between jacket for my next one. Hopefully warm enough overnight but breathable enough to prevent any sweat build up. That Goldilocks jacket in terms of insulation and breathability.



I'm not very experienced with long overnight rides - usually wearing a helly hansen baselayer. For my 200 the forecast was particularly bad and I was worried it wouldn't be warm enough. I found a strange black baselayer in my cycling drawer with fleece lining and a bit of a collar, looks almost like a polo shirt and decided to try it. I couldn't believe how good it was at keeping my core warm. For all 3 rides now I've worn it with a windproof jersey and a thin gore waterproof jacket. If it is dry the gore jacket is light enough to pack in my jersey pocket. 

The strange thing is I've no idea where the baselayer came from. My son was briefly in the OTC at university and my wife thinks it may have come from there. I also bought a big bag of secondhand clothes from a cyclist who had given up and I think it could have come from there. The label appears to have been cut off, which isn't something I would do. Nevertheless I've had some shocking weather, down to -6C on my 300 and it has come through with flying colours.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> Feeling slightly smug that I have already ridden it, but on the other hand...


On the other hand it's lovely weather all day; and on the other hand you've a 400 to check ride and a knee to look after before a 600 in 7 days' time. Honestly, you old blokes never know how to exercise moderation.


----------



## BrumJim (11 May 2019)

Castleton Classic tomorrow. 215km and 2,700m of climbing. Feeling a bit intimidated by it, but should survive.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> it always sounds so good but I know
> 
> This wonder jacket is a...? <drum roll>



Here are shots of the jacket I have previously used for overnight and the newer one. They old one is pertex quantum with a micro fleece wicking layer and new one is a similar outer but with a much more lofted hydrophobic wicking layer. Both are stretch outers and are comfortable against the skin. They aren't waterproof but will generally keep the weather out and water away from the skin in the worst of it. They aren't even fully wind proof which is one the secrets to how they don't cause a build up of moisture in any layers below. They are actually mountaineering tops and a style that I like but the new top and its inner liner didn't exist last time I looked. The former is dri clime / vapourise technology which is about 20 years old. For the newer jacket. I'd say it's a modern take with modern materials (been around about 3 years) on the old pile and pertex tops of the 80's which have always been a very good alternative to the lots of layers then waterproof shell idealogy. Although the new top will be warmer, it is lighter than the other top at 240g. I'll let you know my thoughts after my 400 then 600 coming up in the next 2-3 weeks,


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Here are shots of the jacket I have previously used for overnight and the newer one....]



I'm afraid I remain a fan of thin(ish) layers. I find them so much more versatile than one slightly furry jersey.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2019)

Ian H said:


> I'm afraid I remain a fan of thin(ish) layers. I find them so much more versatile than one slightly furry jersey.



Lots of thin layers certainly gives you many versatile ways of faffing whilst furry jersey man just keeps on riding on.


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Lots of thin layers certainly gives you many versatile ways of faffing whilst furry jersey man just keeps on riding on.


You might have a point...


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 May 2019)

Think Market Harborough at 10pm. Having said that, +1 to the thin layers approach. After that stop I had 5 layers on - all thin. Base layer, long sleeved cycle top, short sleeved cycle top, gilet and waterproof jacket. Wasn't cosy but that's fine: we were riding at a decent pace.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You won't be cozy without a layer offering insulation in your list. No wonder you put on everything you had.


As I said, didn't want to be cosy: we were riding in a pace line and cosy would equal sweat. Any stopping was inside a McDs for food/control. For context that Easter Saturday morning was 4 degrees lower than forecast (that forecast only 18 hours old). If I had clothing left in the bag (at 3am in north Nottinghamshire), it would mean I'd overpacked. Experience was useful to inform kit choices for Brevet Cymru which dropped to below zero (midnight-6am, 5 May). Then the cold _was_ forecast and also was not going to breach 10 degrees in the day. I rode in bib longs (as opposed to shorts and leg warmers), wore 3mm neoprene overboots right thro' (as opposed to toe thingies) and wore lobsters (gloves) other than 9am-9pm. Top layers were the same and warm enough. I carried but didn't use chemical heat foot insoles (HotHands) - regretted not using those 0445-0700 in zero degrees (several of my toes have suffered frostbite, the rest frostnip).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2019)

Cosy to me doesn't mean sweat, just means a nice operating temperature on the move. Clothing left in the bag just means you have that warm layer to throw on if there is a mechanical and you need to stop a while. That sort of layer might be a down or primaloft gilet you can throw over the top of your moving layers to keep warm whilst stopped for long than a minute or two. When ready to go you take it of and put it back in your bag.

Get you on the Easter Arrow forecasts . Way colder than predicted.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> a down or primaloft gilet


Benefit versus volume too low for me (though if planning for a roadside 'hotel' stay then good kit). Everyone's different in temperature regulation, range of comfortable operating temperature, threshold of risk. Space blanket is there for 'emergencies'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> Benefit versus volume too low for me (though if planning for a roadside 'hotel' stay then good kit). Everyone's different in temperature regulation, range of comfortable operating temperature, threshold of risk. Space blanket is there for 'emergencies'.



You can get some very low bulk I nsulators now. They really don't take up much space and can make a real difference when it's much colder than forecast or you have an unplanned nighttime stop.

Agree space blanket in case you end up injured / need to stop and not move for a long time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 May 2019)

@Cranky Knee Girl This article will better explain the types of tops I wear and why they can replace 3 or more layers of a traditional layering plus waterproof shell system. I first discovered them in the late 90's for mountaineering and they are bloody brilliant. You have to have a change of mindset though , a bit of a leap from what you traditionally have been told and believed.

https://andy-kirkpatrick.com/articles/view/the_best_softshell_in_the_world


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 May 2019)

New BB fitted and new front derailleur cable fitted ahead of this weekend's 400.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> New BB fitted and new front derailleur cable fitted ahead of this weekend's 400.



What 400 are you riding?

I am going to start my first 400. The Paddington Express.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> What 400 are you riding?
> 
> I am going to start my first 400. The Paddington Express.



The Dauntsey Dawdle 400; the South Downs and North Wessex downs to Cirencester then a flat return to Oxford, a bit of the Chilterns, though Windsor and back to the start.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2019)

I started and finished the Paddington Express 400 from Bristol to London and back. I ECEd a bit either end to bring it to 500+. My longest ride to date with just over 30 hours in the saddle. A 5 star event from Will Pombear. There were even marmalade sarnies being served by none other than Kingdom Brunel at Paddington station!

Starting at 1530, which is the wrong time of day for me, I was pleasantly surprised that my body and mind coped very well. I feel ok today. I am pleased.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I started and finished the Paddington Express 400 from Bristol to London and back. I ECEd a bit either end to bring it to 500+. My longest ride to date with just over 30 hours in the saddle. A 5 star event from Will Pombear. There were even marmalade sarnies being served by none other than Kingdom Brunel at Paddington station!
> 
> Starting at 1530, which is the wrong time of day for me, I was pleasantly surprised that my body and mind coped very well. I feel ok today. I am pleased.


How was your Element Bolt ? Did it need the charge topping up ?


----------



## yello (20 May 2019)

As things stand, I doubt I'll ride an audax again. Health issues (nothing serious) are currently limiting me to around 50 to 70 km rides max, but I remain hopeful.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> How was your Element Bolt ? Did it need the charge topping up ?



I have the Elemnt which got to well over 200km with a TCX route and the backlight on constantly. I still had charge when I plugged my battery in.


----------



## fossala (20 May 2019)

Finished Paddington express (400k) in just over 19hrs. Good ride with good company. Just the 600k in two weeks and I will have completed my fixed wheel SR.

@Heltor Chasca didn't see you there, not that I was paying much attention. You coming along for the 600k in a fortnight?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2019)

fossala said:


> Finished Paddington express (400k) in just over 19hrs. Good ride with good company. Just the 600k in two weeks and I will have completed my fixed wheel SR.
> 
> @Heltor Chasca didn't see you there, not that I was paying much attention. You coming along for the 600k in a fortnight?



Fantastic ride at 5 hours quicker than me. That’ll explain why you didn’t see me. I spent a lot more time at controls than normal. This was my first 400/500 so my plan was to finish rather than push hard. I just had no idea how I was going to cope. An afternoon start is the wrong end of the day for me and this was 30% further than I’ve done, so I had a conservative tactic. 

I won’t be with you on the Steam Express. 600s aren’t something I could do in term time. But after this 508km effort I know I can do one.

Bon courage for Will’s ride. They are slick.


----------



## Fiona R (20 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Fantastic ride at 5 hours quicker than me. That’ll explain why you didn’t see me. I spent a lot more time at controls than normal. This was my first 400/500 so my plan was to finish rather than push hard. I just had no idea how I was going to cope. An afternoon start is the wrong end of the day for me and this was 30% further than I’ve done, so I had a conservative tactic.
> 
> I won’t be with you on the Steam Express. 600s aren’t something I could do in term time. But after this 508km effort I know I can do one.
> 
> Bon courage for Will’s ride. They are slick.


Great riding from both of you, and good to meet you both at Blunsdon, although I already know @Heltor Chasca, I will have stamped your brevet too @fossala. 400s are off my radar, 600s are outer space! I was quite envious though, wish I'd thought of just starting and getting to Paddington. Bit late now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> What 400 are you riding?
> 
> I am going to start my first 400. The Paddington Express.



We passed you lot in the Chilterns in the early hours. We were the ones going the opposite way on the Dauntsey Dawdle 400. We were near the end of our event heading to Windsor and onwards to London.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2019)

@Cranky Knee Girl My new jacket worked very well over the weekend. It is designed to be very breathable so the outer is nor completely windproof. So on a long descent you will find yourself cooling. This works brilliantly at removing any sweat and moisture build up from the climbing. So you stay dry. I wore the jacket directly over my summer cycling jersey, nothing more. At night if I had a long descent followed by flat then a bit of out the saddle soon restored warmth and it retained it. It shrugged off the night time fog but no rain so can't comment on that yet. I will be using on my 600 in two weeks. If I find myself cooling too much at night I may put my gilet over the top to provide full wind proofing for extra warmth. But since I carry a gilet for day time it's nothing extra to carry. So recommended. It's the Montane Ember but there are alternate versions from different manufacturers offering more or less warmth or a hood etc. Depending on preferences.

I'll give another update after my 600. I bought a sale sample if the price seems steep, so half price. But price is somewhat cheap compared to Goretex.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> We passed you lot in the Chilterns in the early hours. We were the ones going the opposite way on the Dauntsey Dawdle 400. We were near the end of our event heading to Windsor and onwards to London.



That will explain why you lot seemed to be in ‘horse bolting for the stable’ mode. It was great passing you lot. Added to the realisation we weren’t alone in our maddened state.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That will explain why you lot seemed to be in ‘horse bolting for the stable’ mode. It was great passing you lot. Added to the realisation we weren’t alone in our maddened state.



Because it was foggy in places we thought at first you were just some of our riders going the wrong way. After the fifth or six passing of riders it became clear you must be on another audax. We were between 40-50km from the finish depending at what point we overlapped each other. Cruely at the time I thought we were nearer to the end as the brevet card showed the min distance not route distance remaining So at least now I've checked I realise I wasn't riding as slowly at the end as I was thinking. :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2019)

Next audax is Windsor Chester Windsor 600 on 1st June.


----------



## Ian H (21 May 2019)

That's the Welsh 600 done and dusted. Now just got to ride the Exeter-London 400, this coming weekend.


----------



## jongooligan (23 May 2019)

Completed the GNR 400 at the weekend; my first 400k ride. At 2 o'clock in the morning with 20 km to go I was viewing audax as a form of self harm. Now I'm thinking about a 600 but it will have to be on my terms, so a DIY.

It will be:

flat
in calm, dry weather
when the daylight hours are long
slow (will take full advantage of the time limit)

cheap
Thinking about a route from Darlington to Crowland and back with Goole being at approximately 400km so that I can take advantage of relatives or friends for a bag drop and a doss.

Just need to plan a route now and keep fit while waiting for the right conditions.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> All Points North in 3 weeks' time


Best of luck tomorrow and hope the route's a good un.
Event home page: http://www.allpointsnorth.cc/
Tracker (with map): http://event.trackcourse.com/view/all-points-north-2019/en
David is number 49.
"All Points North is an unsupported ride with ten control points scattered across the north of England in a roughly circular distribution but with a couple of wildcards thrown in the centre.
Riders will set off from near Sheffield at 8pm Friday, 24th May visiting the ten control points in whichever order they choose [and return to Sheffield].
This is a route I prepared last year:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29913960?beta=false
(which I've kept private(ish) till now).


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2019)

Thanks @Ajax Bay 

The bike's ready. I just hope I am.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2019)

What's happened, David?


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> What's happened, David?



I had to bail at Howarth due to stomach problems: about 2 hours in I couldn't keep any food down. By Brimham Rocks I'd lost an hour but then lost another 2 hours in the next 40km on my schedule and was down to 5-6mph.

Trying to sleep and stopping for something stronger to drink didn't help so I took the option to turn for home.

Thanks for your support - it looks like this wasn't to be.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2019)

Hard luck


----------



## User169 (25 May 2019)

Rondje Texel 400 about to start. Conditions not looking too bad.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2019)

DP said:


> Rondje Texel 400 about to start. Conditions not looking too bad.



Just got to the start and the brevet started last night!


----------



## fossala (25 May 2019)

DP said:


> Just got to the start and the brevet started last night!


That must be crap! How did that happen?


----------



## User169 (26 May 2019)

fossala said:


> That must be crap! How did that happen?



No one told me that Dutch brevets can start on a Friday - I assumed that they all start on Saturdays. Nevermind - had a nice 100km ride home and there's a couple of 600s coming up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2019)

@Cranky Knee Girl Five and half hours of rain up in Scotland over the weekend. Wore the jacket over a summer weight merino base layer and did not feel damp or cold at any point. Jacket dried quickly once rain stopped. Really liking the new jacket.


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl Five and half hours of rain up in Scotland over the weekend. Wore the jacket over a summer weight merino base layer and did not feel damp or cold at any point. Jacket dried quickly once rain stopped. Really liking the new jacket.


Mmm..that's where we're headed in June....! Thanks for the heads up. We didn't actually put our waterproofs on 3 days cycle camping touring Wye valley and borders at the weekend. We got lucky, a bit drizzly on Sunday. Record for us, Packing away a dryish tent is a novelty I can get used to, but probably won't 

Looks like no female version of the Ember


----------



## Fiona R (28 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> I had to bail at Howarth due to stomach problems: about 2 hours in I couldn't keep any food down. By Brimham Rocks I'd lost an hour but then lost another 2 hours in the next 40km on my schedule and was down to 5-6mph.
> 
> Trying to sleep and stopping for something stronger to drink didn't help so I took the option to turn for home.
> 
> Thanks for your support - it looks like this wasn't to be.


That's rotten, you sound philosophical. Having had my first stomach audax on Wells and Mells and a bit broader back in March, that was only 200. i sympathise.

Next time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Mmm..that's where we're headed in June....! Thanks for the heads up. We didn't actually put our waterproofs on 3 days cycle camping touring Wye valley and borders at the weekend. We got lucky, a bit drizzly on Sunday. Record for us, Packing away a dryish tent is a novelty I can get used to, but probably won't
> 
> Looks like no female version of the Ember



Yeah you'll need to be slim for it to fit though it does have some stretch.


----------



## fossala (30 May 2019)

Anyone doing the Steam express 600k this weekend? It's the last ride for me to finish my fixed wheel super randonneur series.


----------



## Fiona R (30 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Yeah you'll need to be slim for it to fit though it does have some stretch.


Me and "slim" are not two words that go together.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 May 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Me and "slim" are not two words that go together.



At least you are comfortable in your own skin which is a lot more than most can say. And that’s why you are a great mate.

But as you ask: Slim-Shady works well. 


(Guess we aren’t mates anymore)


----------



## Fiona R (30 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> At least you are comfortable in your own skin which is a lot more than most can say. And that’s why you are a great mate.
> 
> But as you ask: Slim-Shady works well.
> 
> ...


I'm not comprehending "Slim-Shady" Probably because I am doing all the alterations to Saturdays "Sam Weller's day trip to Wochma" route, which is my next audax  One control; has changed, and as I thought (after this last weekend's camping mini tour in same area), the road closure at Tintern is long term. I may need a "ring a mate" when I get very lost!

Guess that means you don't get out of being a "mate" that easily


----------



## fossala (3 Jun 2019)

Finished my fixed SR yesterday, also my first SR. I couldn't be happier, the 12hr sleep last night probably helped.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

fossala said:


> Finished my fixed SR yesterday, also my first SR. I couldn't be happier, the 12hr sleep last night probably helped.


Very well done! I was gutted to not be able to stay at the arrivée for the bulk of the riders, I left around 5.45 in the end. Don't think I met you. Hope there was cake left.


----------



## fossala (3 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Very well done! I was gutted to not be able to stay at the arrivée for the bulk of the riders, I left around 5.45 in the end. Don't think I met you. hope there was cake left.


I was in before 6pm. There was one lady their who made me a black coffee, maybe that was you?


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

fossala said:


> I was in before 6pm. There was one lady their who made me a black coffee, maybe that was you?


That was me, the last one before I left then. Good to meet you in retrospect.


----------



## fossala (3 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> That was me, the last one before I left then. Good to meet you in retrospect.


Yup, the one with the beard and dinner plates in my ears. Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2019)

Currently, my next one looks to be ACP's little offering, unless I see something I fancy in the meantime.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

fossala said:


> Yup, the one with the beard and dinner plates in my ears. Thanks for the coffee!


 I've never seen an audaxer with a beard before  My pleasure, it's quite fun having a day off at a control, only my second time (Paddington was first). Good to give something back as I take so much from others' efforts to organise my audax. I get so much out of it.


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> Currently, my next one looks to be ACP's little offering, unless I see something I fancy in the meantime.


Will it involve baguette munching and croissant consuming?


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Will it involve baguette munching and croissant consuming?


Probably, as I won't have enough time for fine dining (except, I hope, before & after).


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> Probably, as I won't have enough time for fine dining (except, I hope, before & after).


No huitres pain et du vin for a long lunch then?


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> No huitres pain et du vin for a long lunch then?


I shall probably have enough pain during the ride. Wine afterwards to dull it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Jun 2019)

I got my first proper gig!

Little Leaf and I will be running the first control on ‘The Randonnée’ 100 towards the end of the month. I’m really pleased we can give something back. As you know these events run off the back of masses of time and effort from several volunteers. 

Cool huh?


----------



## Fiona R (4 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I got my first proper gig!
> 
> Little Leaf and I will be running the first control on ‘The Randonnée’ 100 towards the end of the month. I’m really pleased we can give something back. As you know these events run off the back of masses of time and effort from several volunteers.
> 
> Cool huh?


I've just done my first two controlling stints (as you know), good fun and you're giving back! I'll carry on helping at the silly distance ones so I don't have to contemplate them.... I'm not contemplating silly distances


----------



## Redlight (7 Jun 2019)

Off to Wales for the Camarthenshire Snapper 200 tomorrow. I rode this in 2016 and thoroughly enjoyed it then, but the final third of the route has been revised and looks even better. I get the impression that it's a pretty low turnout though, which is a shame.


----------



## iandg (11 Jun 2019)

Selling house, finding a rent, moving and travelling up and down the A9/M74 between Dumfries and Stornoway for the last 7 months - the year has flown by. 4 DNS so far this year. I've pulled out of the Borderlands Explorer 600 this Saturday and transferred to the 'No Work for us Today' 200. Hopefully I'll bag my first points for the season this weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Good luck with your first this year Ian.


----------



## Ian H (11 Jun 2019)

I might tag along on the Exe-Buzzard 600 this weekend, just for something to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Off on Fenland Friends 600 in a 1.5 weeks. Have limited my fens riding this year. Now time to do battle with the winds and mental torture of roads without bends.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Off on Fenland Friends 600 in a 1.5 weeks. Have limited my fens riding this year. Now time to do battle with the winds and mental torture of roads without bends.



Despite my post upthread about doing a DIY 600 I've entered Yorkshire via Essex instead. Gimme a wave when we pass - I'll be on a white Kinesis Racelight with a very strange Cinelli track stem/tri bar setup. Always wear a Prendas cap too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jun 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Despite my post upthread about doing a DIY 600 I've entered Yorkshire via Essex instead. Gimme a wave when we pass - I'll be on a white Kinesis Racelight with a very strange Cinelli track stem/tri bar setup. Always wear a Prendas cap too.



Will do, will be passing early on around Chatteris then maybe early hours somewhere between Lincoln and Boston.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jun 2019)

Sneaking in a brevet populaire tomorrow as a shakedown ahead of next weekend's 600. Two Infos and two cafes, food for brain and body.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jun 2019)

Doing a DIY BP with 1.75 AAA points in the A.M. Ok?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

Surprised at the number of riders who did not stop at the second cafe on the BP today. Chocolate cake at first control, baked potato and beans at second control, followed by ice cream at finish. Mix of heavy rain showers and warm sun. Settled on wet jersey in the end as too warm with gilet on. Good day out, nice relaxing outing.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2019)

E&W Coasts 600 done, although I'm not sure I'm now available for the Yorkshire via Essex 600 this coming weekend due family issues.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2019)

Now that qualification is done, my next Audax is PBP. Going to enjoy a few more different types of riding, possibly including a mini tour in Wales.


----------



## iandg (12 Jul 2019)

Just eating breakfast, dogs to walk next then I'm off 'Oot tae Carrick' - a 200km perm from Dumfries


----------



## OldShep (12 Jul 2019)

iandg said:


> Just eating breakfast, dogs to walk next then I'm off 'Oot tae Carrick' - a 200km perm from Dumfries


Enjoy the forecast looks good if a bit breezy. You’ll be Ower the Edge next


----------



## iandg (22 Jul 2019)

'Longtown Way Round' 300km on Saturday


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2019)

Done an evening start 300 yesterday to simulate PBP start and test bike and clothing choices and kit. Looks goods, with no major changes.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Done an evening start 300 yesterday to simulate PBP start and test bike and clothing choices and kit. Looks goods, with no major changes.



What's the plan from now until PBP?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2019)

Nebulous said:


> What's the plan from now until PBP?



Nothing more than 2-3 hour rides in moderately rolling terrain. Shorter harder efforts in between. Get some quality sleep time. Shed any fatigue.


----------



## Ian H (27 Jul 2019)

Looks like mine is _possibly _Paris-Brest, assuming my ankle heals in time.
(Looking positive in that the foot was in the big rigid boot until yesterday)


----------



## Nebulous (27 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nothing more than 2-3 hour rides in moderately rolling terrain. Shorter harder efforts in between. Get some quality sleep time. Shed any fatigue.



I've done some faster sessions recently, including a 15 mile TT last week. I'm also doing a pretty hard 52 miles once a week. I'm doing a fair bit of climbing, as I've woken up to how much there is on PBP. I probably need to reduce the mileage now, but I'm not finding it easy to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I've done some faster sessions recently, including a 15 mile TT last week. I'm also doing a pretty hard 52 miles once a week. I'm doing a fair bit of climbing, as I've woken up to how much there is on PBP. I probably need to reduce the mileage now, but I'm not finding it easy to do.



The climbing on PBP is gentle but fairly continuous other than the first and last. You certainly do not need low gearing.


----------



## fossala (28 Jul 2019)

Talking about hills who's doing the Giant's tooth 500k? Starts at 9pm with no sleep control and an unreasonable 8,140m of climbing. Should be doable on fixed..?

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=6855


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

fossala said:


> Talking about hills who's doing the Giant's tooth 500k? Starts at 9pm with no sleep control and an unreasonable 8,140m of climbing. Should be doable on fixed..?
> 
> https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=6855



The weekend after PBP I shall be mostly resting :-)


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> Looks like mine is _possibly _Paris-Brest, assuming my ankle heals in time.
> (Looking positive in that the foot was in the big rigid boot until yesterday)
> View attachment 477299
> View attachment 477300



Holding thumbs and toes you are ‘sytems go’ Ian.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

Ian H said:


> Looks like mine is _possibly _Paris-Brest, assuming my ankle heals in time.
> (Looking positive in that the foot was in the big rigid boot until yesterday)
> View attachment 477299
> View attachment 477300



Just think of it as a leg warmer


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jul 2019)

DNF on the Yorkshire via Essex so I've decided to have a go at a DIY 600. Submitted a route from Darlo to Boston in Lincolnshire and return. It's bits of my various Vale of York DIY routes with some Fenland Friends tacked on so it's mostly flat.

Will set off around 23:00 tomorrow so that I'll arrive in Goole around 20 hours and 400km later to grab a couple of hours sleep before riding back up to Darlo.

According to the BBC weather forecast there will be some rain but there won't be much wind. That'll do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jul 2019)

Good luck


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Aug 2019)

The Clumber to Humber 200k on 3rd August. Not done a calendar ride for years. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2019)

Not my next audax: that'll be the French ride (K039 - though it's not an Audax (Fr), it's a Randonneur®): but I am going to support my daughter racing (elite/pro) in the World Triathlon Champs (70.3) in Nice in September and while down there, either before or after, I'll be attempting the *SUPER RANDONNÉE de HAUTE PROVENCE *603km + 11,500m climb.
http://www.audax-club-parisien.com/EN/421 - General Super Randonnée.html
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Jpyv97dyfK-JmFCujyySmdlXnpzhjF_pIcocFHCMD80/edit#gid=0
Having failed to complete one in Mid/North Wales 2 months ago, I'm going to have another go.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2019)

middleagecyclist said:


> The Clumber to Humber 200k on 3rd August. Not done a calendar ride for years. Looking fwd to it.



How'd it go?


----------



## middleagecyclist (12 Aug 2019)

It went very well. 11 hrs total. Good company met along the way. Weather warm and dry. Felt find at end.


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2019)

Mine's the Witham & Blues from Lincoln on the 28th of this month: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-167/

Riding it with a club-mate who wants to try audaxes.

@I like Skol - are you riding this?


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Sep 2019)

Looking at doing this as a first Audax-hopefully on a new bike

https://www.camaudax.uk/rides/the-cambridge-autumnals/2019/200/


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Mine's the Witham & Blues from Lincoln on the 28th of this month: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-167/
> 
> Riding it with a club-mate who wants to try audaxes.
> 
> @I like Skol - are you riding this?


Forgot Skolly hinted at doing this one 
I’m camping from Friday to Sunday so I can get some old airyplanes in as well


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Forgot Skolly hinted at doing this one
> I’m camping from Friday to Sunday so I can get some old airyplanes in as well



Good stuff.

I'll be (probably) in Ravensthorpe CC kit if it's dry, with a bewildered-looking old man wondering what the route directions are and what an 'information control' is 

That's if you want to say "hello" / avoid me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2019)

Booked on Poor Student 200 in Jan. Might do something in Dec. We will see.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I'll be (probably) in Ravensthorpe CC kit if it's dry, with a bewildered-looking old man wondering what the route directions are and what an 'information control' is
> 
> That's if you want to say "hello" / avoid me.


 I will try and find you at the start. Paul has cut the controls down dramatically from last year so it will be a good run


----------



## Donger (25 Sep 2019)

Into @Osprey 's manor next month for the "Around the Gwendraeth" 100km audax. ....... Llanelli, Kidwelly, Ferryside etc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lane (25 Sep 2019)

DCLane said:


> Mine's the Witham & Blues from Lincoln on the 28th of this month: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-167/
> 
> Riding it with a club-mate who wants to try audaxes.
> 
> @I like Skol - are you riding this?



Should be doing this as well with my Son.


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2019)

lane said:


> Should be doing this as well with my Son.



My 15yo's got a TT on Sunday so we've decided he's best not taking part - last year we rode the 110km together.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Sep 2019)

Borders and Castles 200 for me on Saturday. Still haven’t received route sheets or TCX/GPX files. 

Gulp.


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2019)




----------



## Ian H (6 Oct 2019)

I'm going to ride another Corwen 200 next weekend. Staying with a friend to make a weekend of it. Might do a bit of walking on the Sunday.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Oct 2019)

Re: Welsh Castles BP 100. This looks great to ECE as a 200 for me. Sadly Sunday’s are out due to Little Leaf collection duties. We enjoyed doing this organiser’s first control on another ride she runs.


----------



## The Best Mc (6 Oct 2019)

My next is The Dying Light 200 in Dublin.


----------



## Redlight (7 Oct 2019)

Yesterday's Fairies Crown and Anchor gave me my 200 for October. The rest of the month is busy so the next chance I get is mid-November, when I have foolishly signed up for the Moonrakers 300.


----------



## robjh (15 Oct 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Looking at doing this as a first Audax-hopefully on a new bike
> 
> https://www.camaudax.uk/rides/the-cambridge-autumnals/2019/200/


I'll be on that too.

I'd come and say hallo if I knew what you looked like


----------



## Ian H (15 Oct 2019)

It looks like it'll be a Rigby ride on the 2nd, with a few or more than a few friends, depending.


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Oct 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Looking at doing this as a first Audax-hopefully on a new bike





robjh said:


> I'd come and say hallo if I knew what your new bike looked like


FTFY


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2019)

robjh said:


> I'll be on that too.
> 
> I'd come and say hallo if I knew what you looked like



Won't be going now , 

And the new bike(frame) only arrived today.


----------



## robjh (16 Oct 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Won't be going now ,
> 
> And the new bike(frame) only arrived today.


Unlike.

Glad you've at least got your frame though.


----------



## PMarkey (16 Oct 2019)

Not ridden an Audax since being hit by a car back in May so I've signed up for the Ride the Lancashire lights 200 on the 27th and chucked the Brooks and Carradice back on the trike 

Paul


----------



## fossala (17 Oct 2019)

Dartmoor devil ok in a few weeks followed by Moonrakers and sunseekers 300k.

It sensible to do the devil on fixed right?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Oct 2019)

fossala said:


> Dartmoor devil ok in a few weeks followed by Moonrakers and sunseekers 300k.
> 
> It sensible to do the devil on fixed right?



*ESPECIALLY* the new route! I would add a brick to your Carradice for extra audacity.

I wish I could do Will’s 300 but I have a child care overlap. Sarcastic offers of childcare if my daughter runs a control. Evil baskets.


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2019)

fossala said:


> Dartmoor devil ok in a few weeks followed by Moonrakers and sunseekers 300k.
> 
> It sensible to do the devil on fixed right?


It has been done. Not often. You may have to resort to the 24" gear on occasion.
I shall be in France.


----------



## fossala (17 Oct 2019)

I can't decide if I should get an air BnB or ECE to the start to bump it up to 200k. I fancy feeling fresh and trying to smash it.


----------



## Donger (19 Oct 2019)

Got an email the other day saying there were only 16 of us entered for the "Around the Gwendraeth" audax on Sunday. Thought it was a bit odd until I saw that the Wales v France QF kicks off just before the ride starts! I imagine the Llanelli ring road will be nice and quiet at the start.


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2019)

It looks as though my next will be another Rigby ride. I'm only going to keep some friends company.


----------



## Spartak (27 Oct 2019)

Just entered the Moon Night Sonata #1

Great name for an Audax.... starts at 19:00 from local pub... 👍

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/19-738/


----------



## fossala (2 Nov 2019)

Dartmoor devil tomorrow. Bike choices are.

Genesis day one 70" 13kg has mudguards and 35mm tyre but the chainset has had a recal so need to get that sorted...

Corrado 72" 7.5kg, 25mm tyres no mudguards other than an ass saver.

I need to do it in 6hrs or less as I need to catch a train back from Newton abbot at 2:45pm.


----------



## fossala (3 Nov 2019)

4hrs 50mins for the Devil. My GPS says 2700m climbing in 110k. To highly geared at 72" maybe something around 67/68" would be better next time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2019)

Currently booked on the Poor Student 200 from Oxford in Jan. May also do the Santa Special 200 on Dec 22nd. Off to the annual reunion this weekend but not doing a dinner dart, will just do a 100km ride there and a similar one back. Not really settled into my winter riding yet and still fiddling around with my clothing combinations. Doesn't help that most of my winter riding kit us still in the loft.


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> Just entered the Moon Night Sonata #1
> 
> Great name for an Audax.... starts at 19:00 from local pub... 👍
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/19-738/




Great ride on Monday night under clear skies giving the riders a moon lit route.
Starting in Shortwood on the outskirts of Bristol heading via Chipping Sodbury to the info control at Wotton-under-Edge [ at which point I had lost feeling in my feet due to the freezing conditions ] then a climb up to Hawkesbury Upton passing thru Badminton, Castle Combe & Biddestone before another info control at Lacock, the route then headed west back towards Bristol, being careful to dodge the foxes on the Bristol to Bath path. The arrivée was at The Beer Emporium on King Street and in spite of the cold conditions a well earned pint was had....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2019)

Santa Special this weekend. First 200 in a while, to see where my endurance is. Then next one is Poor Student 200 a couple of weeks after.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jan 2020)

Here we go again! Although audax wise we're already in the middle of the year. On the Jack and Grace start list, incredible it's sold out already, usually it's ok to leave entry into the new year.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2020)

Just signed up to a couple of rides.
The Man of Kent 200k in March and the Oasts & Coasts 300k in April.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

I've entered a couple of Calendar events - Bolsover Jester (100km) on 21 March, and Clumber to Humber (200km, also beginning in Bolsover) on 2 May.

I've never ridden further than 100km so my next step is to start training. I have the perm to do still that I entered in November, but then couldn't do as I badly sprained my wrist. That'll be a great start to my training.


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2020)

The Humber to Clumber is normally later than that. It was my first 200k out of the two I have completed - in 2011. Nice ride and relatively benign for a 200.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2020)

lane said:


> The Humber to Clumber is normally later than that. It was my first 200k out of the two I have completed - in 2011. *Nice ride and relatively benign for a 200.*


You've just made my day. Having never ridden this distance, I'm slightly concerned... 

I have to ride the bike as much as possible in the next few months (10 hours a week sounds like a nice round number, it may even be achievable).


----------



## Spartak (7 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Here we go again! Although audax wise we're already in the middle of the year. On the Jack and Grace start list, incredible it's sold out already, usually it's ok to leave entry into the new year.



Great ride, although the weather usually plays a part..... Ice or rain ?


----------



## Fiona R (7 Jan 2020)

Spartak said:


> Great ride, although the weather usually plays a part..... Ice or rain ?


I've done it a few times now, but the year before my first one was the icy year, someone in our club broke their collarbone. Dampness is normal!

Got Chalke and Cheese this weekend though, looking a little breezy on the way out. It's the same event that started my RRtY off last year, so feel I should try and make it round slightly tidier this year. I probably won't, will be a scrabble to the wire again!


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jan 2020)

Signed up to the Sunrise Audax again. Although it is a week later this year (29th Feb), I can't believe we will have weather as good as last year. Rode in short sleeves.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Signed up to the Sunrise Audax again. Although it is a week later this year (29th Feb), I can't believe we will have weather as good as last year. Rode in short sleeves.


On Wednesday 13 February 2019, I went out for a 50 km ride in shorts and short sleeve jersey and still felt overdressed for the temperature .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2020)

The Henham Brazier Run 100 in Feb, five weeks away, probably ECE it to 200km. Got some route checking of my own events before then. Probably route check in 100km sections this time of year, so I can see the conditions of all the roads whilst it is still daylight.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jan 2020)

Any of you RRTY heroes want to share your stories?

View: https://twitter.com/DrElJaskowska/status/1214548482993852418?s=19


----------



## Fiona R (7 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Any of you RRTY heroes want to share your stories?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/DrElJaskowska/status/1214548482993852418?s=19



El has already collared me into contributing 🙈 I’ve got a week to do my homework in 🥴


----------



## Fiona R (7 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> On Wednesday 13 February 2019, I went out for a 50 km ride in shorts and short sleeve jersey and still felt overdressed for the temperature .


Efengy/Gospel Pass 200 on 23rd Feb last year was about the best weather wise all year, dry warm no wind much no snow/ice, crazy. Had one that was too hot, most were wet and windy,


----------



## Aravis (8 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Any of you RRTY heroes want to share your stories?


I know the H word is somewhat tongue-in-cheek, but I'll take it. 

I saw a comment from a "traditionalist" not long ago suggesting that RRtY should have a 50% rule to prevent it becoming too easy. From my RRtY heatmap it's pretty clear what game I was playing. There is actually one 100km calendar plus ECE buried in there so it wasn't totally DiY:







The rides were much like those I'd've been doing anyway, but surprisingly I did find the formality required to qualify them as Audaxes quite stimulating. Had it not been possible to achieve RRtY this way, I would not have joined Audax.

I don't imagine I'm particularly unusual, but I'll try to send something to Dr Jaskowska.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jan 2020)

"easy" is a slippery term. The difficulty of doing calendar events is - for me at least - getting to the start. After that there's getting home, then there's sorting out receipts and info controls. The cycling is the "easy" bit.

But there's nothing easy about riding 200k month in month out. Especially for those of us who are not blessed with super speed. That's why I don't plan to try it.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> I know the H word is somewhat tongue-in-cheek, but I'll take it.
> 
> I saw a comment from a "traditionalist" not long ago suggesting that RRtY should have a 50% rule to prevent it becoming too easy. From my RRtY heatmap it's pretty clear what game I was playing. There is actually one 100km calendar plus ECE buried in there so it wasn't totally DiY:
> 
> ...


El isn't looking for unusual, just the story behind your RRtY and what motivated you to do it which includes the how you did it.

By 50% rule do you mean 50% calendar events or something else like climbing ratio?


----------



## Aravis (8 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> El isn't looking for unusual, just the story behind your RRtY and what motivated you to do it which includes the how you did it.


Absolutely, I get that, which is why I'd like to contribute!


Cranky Knee Girl said:


> By 50% rule do you mean 50% calendar events or something else like climbing ratio?


The person meant that at least 50% of rides should be calendar events, as with championship points AIUI. I can sympathise to an extent; if I'd been going to calendar events here there and everywhere at all times of the year for my RRtYs, I might feel a bit miffed at these newbies getting exactly the same with namby-pamby DiY by GPSs.

So I'm looking forward to seeing the article - plenty of scope for controversy!


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> Absolutely, I get that, which is why I'd like to contribute!
> 
> The person meant that at least 50% of rides should be calendar events, as with championship points AIUI. I can sympathise to an extent; if I'd been going to calendar events here there and everywhere at all times of the year for my RRtYs, I might feel a bit miffed at these newbies getting exactly the same with namby-pamby DiY by GPSs.
> 
> So I'm looking forward to seeing the article - plenty of scope for controversy!


A friend has several RRtYs running consecutively and rides a mix of calendar but a lot of one particularly convenient and flat diy to fit in with life. I’d never thought about others’ approaches as affecting the status of mine. I’m glad I gave myself the challenge of riding a lot of different calendars an ECE and just a couple of DIYs but I never did get desperate enough in any month ride his emergency very flat one. I liked that mine were varied as that’s the whole point of exploring. Rode some with others and some alone too. I’m lucky to be in Bristol with quite a choice of calendar events within easy reach. Yesterday was 18km to start but still mental anguish getting up at 5 to leave by 5.45 to start at 7. I failed in my resolution to cycle home as exhausted and slow puncture but not too far for my husband to turn out and fetch me.


----------



## Aravis (15 Jan 2020)

@Cranky Knee Girl it's nice to see your name on the Roll of Honour . And for the moment mine is still one of the "latest additions". I'll bask in the glory while I can...

I'm telling myself that I'm going to break the sequence this month and not start another RRtY. I'd really like to do something different; the Randonneur 5000 and Super Randonneur awards look quite a stretch but in many ways they seem to complement one another. For example, riding 200s on three consecutive days should be good preparation for a 600/700, as well as making a healthy contribution to the Randonneur 5000. And I'm liking the idea of not having to do anything serious until the days have grown quite a bit longer.

I already have a detailed plan for a DiY 700. The extra distance qualifies for a lower average speed, giving a time allowance of 52½ hours for a bare 700 kilometres, so it can be spread over three days. Translating into miles, and using my home for the overnights, the individual routes I've created are 119, 198 and 119 miles, which doesn't look so scary. I'd like to hit 198 exactly, an ironic tribute to Steve Abraham's heroic efforts of 2017/18.

If I'm successful, I will have accomplished all my realistic distance cycling objectives. I'm then hoping I'll be able rediscover the world of carefree touring before my time runs out.


----------



## Fiona R (15 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> @Cranky Knee Girl it's nice to see your name on the Roll of Honour . And for the moment mine is still one of the "latest additions". I'll bask in the glory while I can...
> 
> I'm telling myself that I'm going to break the sequence this month and not start another RRtY. I'd really like to do something different; the Randonneur 5000 and Super Randonneur awards look quite a stretch but in many ways they seem to complement one another. For example, riding 200s on three consecutive days should be good preparation for a 600/700, as well as making a healthy contribution to the Randonneur 5000. And I'm liking the idea of not having to do anything serious until the days have grown quite a bit longer.
> 
> ...


I was pleased to see your name on the Roll of Honour too. Sent off for my badge now.

I have some plans this year but am also keeping options open. I have seen Adam Watkins' theory/video about 700s making a 600 for an SR more realistic due to the sleep possibilities. Taking into account he travels almost twice my speed, I didn't even see him on Saturday!  Last year I did a 175 followed by a 240km next day. I haven't done a 300 or 400 yet but they are major aims.

I need a couple more AAA points for my AAA award and an RAAATY is also logical, although it's so annoying how high meterage rides often don't count (like C&C, there were several blocks of big and steep hills) and other more benign ones do count. Carefree touring is definitely in the plan. I love that! In the meantime I've decided to continue with RRtY as it's lifted my fitness level and really makes me focus. Having done the Festive 500 I haven't dropped back, it's so awful getting fit again that I'd rather not let it drop if I can help it.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2020)

Thanks @Cranky Knee Girl. I'll probably get a badge as well but I'm not sure what I'll do with it. Probably put in in an envelope with my brevet cards. Then one day my children will find them when they're sorting out my affairs.

The "carefree touring" comment was really a challenge to myself to do things completely differently. From time to time I like to recall the tours of my youth and it's fun putting them into RwGPS, as least as far as I can remember, and seeing what they looked like. I was maybe carefree to a point, usually having a pretty clear idea of where I was trying to get to. But to illustrate the contrast, a few days ago when planning a possible three day tour and looking at making each day a separate 200 km DiY Audax, I found myself checking the position of a wooden bench relative to a fish and chip shop. Here's the street view, alongside Belfast Lough and perfectly positioned to amble back to the ferryport along the shoreline cyclepath. It looks perfect, but carefree touring this is not:







Looking at the picture again, I'm now thinking I need to look for a pedestrian crossing!

Of the calendar events on the list so far this year the one I'd most like to try is the Heart of England 300 from Cirencester on April 18th. Building up to a 300 at that time would be just about perfect. The perennial problem though; I don't know if I can have the car that day, and a lift to the 6am start is going to cost an awful lot of credits. I suppose the best thing to do is enter and see what develops...


----------



## Fiona R (18 Jan 2020)

I’m tempted by Heart of England for 300 but have same problem with getting to start unless I go night before on train and Travelodge, pain not driving anymore. Most of the time it’s fine but independence thing for audax is annoying


----------



## Aravis (19 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I’m tempted by *Heart of England* for 300 but have same problem with getting to start unless I go night before on train and Travelodge, pain not driving anymore. Most of the time it’s fine but independence thing for audax is annoying


I'm concluding, reluctantly, that this one would be too much aggravation and expense, when I could do a very similar ride from home with no issues at all - apart from turning the pedals for 15 hours of course.

I understand that the definition of a _randonneur_ is someone who has completed a brevet of 200km or more. There is a record of a non-member with a name remarkably similar to mine having finished such a ride in September 2016, but that can't now be linked to my membership number. I'll need to have a calendar 200+ ride on the board as a member before I can feel complete.

One that looks good is the _Nederlandse Dubbele_ 200, from Huntingdon on April 11th. That heads out into lands I've not visited and would be unlikely to go back to. My in-laws live east of Northampton, which creates some possibilities, but they're a little too far from the start for an ECE.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Feb 2020)

So I've entered my first ever Calendar event. This is a big deal for me. My first ever audax was going to be the _Bolsover Jester_ which I'll be doing in March. But then I saw the *Rutland & Beyond* 100km next Sunday (9th Feb). 

I've been training on Zwift mostly as I've not been able to get out for a couple of weeks. The more I've been training the more I've been overthinking the March ride despite having done one 100km ride in 35ºC (with no training) and numerous rides of 57 miles for club road rides (including cycle commute). If I had left it another 6 weeks until the Bolsover ride, I'd be a nervous wreck! So I managed to get a place on the Rutland ride starting in Leicester. Entry had closed but I emailed the organiser who very kindly added me to the starting list and sent me the ride info. 

It feels silly to be worried about a 100km ride when I want to do audaxes of 200km minimum in the future (first one of those is in May, eeek! 😬 ). I'd love to do a 300km event just to prove to myself that I could.

On the plus side, now that I've entered and I only have 7 days until the event, my always overactive brain (without consulting me) has started planning what I need for the ride, what fettling needs doing to the bike, what food to take, what to eat the night before and for breakfast on the morning, etc., etc. 

I am looking forward to the ride and completing the event. I'm also looking forward to when my first audax is over because it will be my first. I'll be fine for my second audax and every one thereafter because I'll know what to expect. And that's the crux of my problem: not knowing what to expect. But fear is a wonderful motivator too. 

Apologies for waffling and perhaps being a little silly. As I said at the beginning of my ramble, this is a big thing for me. I want to enjoy it.

_A very excited, but anxious Lee._


----------



## Fiona R (2 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So I've entered my first ever Calendar event. This is a big deal for me. My first ever audax was going to be the _Bolsover Jester_ which I'll be doing in March. But then I saw the *Rutland & Beyond* 100km next Sunday (9th Feb).
> 
> I've been training on Zwift mostly as I've not been able to get out for a couple of weeks. The more I've been training the more I've been overthinking the March ride despite having done one 100km ride in 35ºC (with no training) and numerous rides of 57 miles for club road rides (including cycle commute). If I had left it another 6 weeks until the Bolsover ride, I'd be a nervous wreck! So I managed to get a place on the Rutland ride starting in Leicester. Entry had closed but I emailed the organiser who very kindly added me to the starting list and sent me the ride info.
> 
> ...


Not at all silly. I thought I was silly as I always get anxious before audax, getting there on time/eating/what to wear/route/mechanicals etc I just try and tell myself I'm jumping on my bike like you do to go to work say. Then it's all familiar, turning the cranks. You just keep going a bit longer. I am still nervous but I just tell myself it will be fine once under way, as 99% of the time it is. as you say, once you can tell yourself "I've done it before" that helps hugely.

Enjoy next Sunday. I'm getting nervous as I'm ECEing to The Flapjack the same day which is a routing I've never done before. But I've done plenty of other riding I've never done before so really it's the same as usual. That's what I'm telling myself anyway. I have found out over time that pretty much everyone is nervous at times, perhapsr taking the next step up etc. That helps to know too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2020)

Just follow your usual routines for eating before the audax. Remember there will be cafes on the 100km at some point. So just carry enough snacks to eat between controls if necessary.

Not going off too fast, and easing back on the hills can dramatically affect how much you need to eat. Lower intensity means more fat burning of which everyone has unlimited supplies.

Make use of the time available to learn your craft. Trying to go quicker (if you want) can wait till you’ve got all the other stuff worked out.

Best of luck. My next audax is in a couple of weeks. I’m ECEing a 100 up to 200.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Not at all silly. I thought I was silly as I always get anxious before audax, getting there on time/eating/what to wear/route/mechanicals etc I just try and tell myself I'm jumping on my bike like you do to go to work say. Then it's all familiar, turning the cranks. You just keep going a bit longer. I am still nervous but I just tell myself it will be fine once under way, as 99% of the time it is. as you say, once you can tell yourself "I've done it before" that helps hugely.
> 
> Enjoy next Sunday. I'm getting nervous as I'm ECEing to The Flapjack the same day which is a routing I've never done before. But I've done plenty of other riding I've never done before so really it's the same as usual. That's what I'm telling myself anyway. I have found out over time that pretty much everyone is nervous at times, perhapsr taking the next step up etc. That helps to know too.





YukonBoy said:


> Just follow your usual routines for eating before the audax. Remember there will be cafes on the 100km at some point. So just carry enough snacks to eat between controls if necessary.
> 
> Not going off too fast, and easing back on the hills can dramatically affect how much you need to eat. Lower intensity means more fat burning of which everyone has unlimited supplies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I’m sure I’ll be fine. At least, I know I will be fine after say... 102km! I think one of the skills I’m hoping to learn, and know I have to learn, is pacing myself. Like you say, riding at lower intensity and taking my time up the hills. Save the speed for the flat and enjoy the rest when going downhill. And as you mentioned, just keep going for a little longer.

Good luck on your ECE @Cranky Knee Girl I’m sure you will enjoy finding your way. That’s the appeal for me: finding new places where I’ve never ridden before and probably wouldn't have thought of riding. The adventure.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Feb 2020)

I think it's the riding to the start for a particular time that makes me nervous, I have been v late before, but all that happened was I rode on my own all day. I'm used to that, and expect it.

Sage advice re the monitoring your speed, nothing worse than blowing up! Eat and drink little and often.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2020)

You do find riders maxing out their heart rates on hills then cruising just above resting on the flat. Huge variance in effort. Alternately overheating and sweating then cooling and chilling. Crazy really.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You do find riders maxing out their heart rates on hills then cruising just above resting on the flat. Huge variance in effort. Alternately overheating and sweating then cooling and chilling. Crazy really.


Would they have anything left to complete the distance? I won’t be doing maxing out my heart rate. I just want to get round in the time limit.


----------



## Milzy (2 Feb 2020)

I'd like to do a 100 mile local one. Could do with doing a bit of research.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2020)

Milzy said:


> I'd like to do a 100 mile local one. Could do with doing a bit of research.


Typical of me, when I wanted to research on this, I bought a book ‘The Long Distance Cyclists’ Handbook’ by Simon Doughty. I managed to get a copy in very good condition second hand. It’s got some useful stuff in it covering everything you could possibly want to know.

I did also read the threads on here, of course 

From my research, all Audaxes are in kilometres so you’d have to choose from 150km or 200km depending on what’s on near to you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Would they have anything left to complete the distance? I won’t be doing maxing out my heart rate. I just want to get round in the time limit.



What usually happens is that they are some of the first into the first and second controls but after that blow up and limp to the finish with many more steady riders passing them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> From my research, all Audaxes are in kilometres so you’d have to choose from 150km or 200km depending on what’s on near to you.


100k and 200k are the bread and butter distances but you do get quite a few at other distances, including 160k 

Search at
https://audax.uk/choose-a-ride/calendar-events/

Or the old skool search, which returns the same data

http://www.aukweb.net/events/


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I’d never thought about others’ approaches as affecting the status of mine.


They don't, so the only effect on another rider is if they can offer windbreak or conversational opportunities.


Dogtrousers said:


> you do get quite a few at other distances, including *161k *


Amended that for you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Amended that for you.


I did wonder about the spare 934.4 metres when I wrote that, but - after a quick glance at the AUK sites it seems that only Audaxes less than 100km ever have a distance that's precise to the kilometre. Above that everything is divisible by 10k. So you do see 52 or 61 km rides, but above 100k it's only 100, 110 etc. It may be one of the rules, I dunno.

So if you want to ride an imperial century and no further, with the maximum amount as part of an Audax event, then you'd have to choose a 160km event and take care of the extra 3,065' 7½" yourself.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2020)

From what I've seen on the AUK website there is the *official* distance e.g. 100km; and the *actual* distance e.g. 102km; so you may not need to do any extra to get to your 100 mile target if entering a 160km audax. Worth checking though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Feb 2020)

Hmmm... slightly concerned about Sunday (0600-1800):


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Feb 2020)

Sunday's not a day to be out riding, at least not near the Thames: 36 gusting 61mph and an inch of rain; nice and warm though, for February. We were lucky last Saturday on a group DIY: the leg across Exmoor was downwind


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hmmm... slightly concerned about Sunday (0600-1800):
> View attachment 503441


I’ve had an email saying the event has been postponed until the 16th due to the oncoming storm. Looking forward to the audax, at least it’s now only a week away.


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I’m tempted by Heart of England for 300 but have same problem with getting to start unless I go night before on train and Travelodge, pain not driving anymore. Most of the time it’s fine but independence thing for audax is annoying



It's a great ride and well worth the inconvenience of a 6 am start time.... 
Seem to remember some good controls... 
All day breakfast at 4 in the afternoon was a highlight as I recall... 😉


----------



## Ian H (7 Feb 2020)

Sarah's YoYo is likely to be my next. Then there's a perm oop north, though my dear friend hasn't told me which one or when yet.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> the event has been postponed until the 16th due to the oncoming storm. Looking forward to the audax, at least it’s now only a week away.


And how's the forecast for next weekend looking? 
100% finished on Sunday apparently: this image shared:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> And how's the forecast for next weekend looking?
> 100% finished on Sunday apparently: this image shared:
> View attachment 504057


Yes, I've just been looking at the Met Office website. It's not looking great so far. There's still time for it to change yet... 🤞


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2020)

I've had an email. My audax for this Sunday has been postponed for a second time until 23rd February due to an issue with the venue serving as HQ. It sounds like a nightmare for the organiser, but will probably benefit the riders from looking at the weather forecast for this weekend. Plus it gives me the opportunity to get some extra training in.


----------



## JonBuoy (11 Feb 2020)

The second postponement is good news for me as I am away this coming weekend. Looking forward to it on the 23rd just hoping no-one invites Ciara and Dennis's mate Ellen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2020)

Looks like storm Derrick will be here for this Sunday's Audax. Will have to compare wind direction to route.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2020)

JonBuoy said:


> The second postponement is good news for me as I am away this coming weekend. Looking forward to it on the 23rd just hoping no-one invites Ciara and Dennis's mate Ellen.


Yes, me too. I'll be glad when winter's over. 

See you there!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2020)

Audax completed today ECEd up to 200km. Wind was ok strong but gusts didn’t affect bike and me at all. But my god the rain, haven’t had heavy rain for that long in a long long time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Audax completed today ECEd up to 200km. Wind was ok strong but gusts didn’t affect bike and me at all. But my god the rain, haven’t had heavy rain for that long in a long long time.


Like for the ride, not for the rain


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Like for the ride, not for the rain



Yeah I was expecting to see Noah’s Ark at some point.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Audax completed today ECEd up to 200km. Wind was ok strong but gusts didn’t affect bike and me at all. But my god the rain, haven’t had heavy rain for that long in a long long time.


Did you do the Brazier's 100 yesterday? Just been reading a ride report on Facebook by Herts Audax.

(Edited to add link)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Did you do the Brazier's 100 yesterday? Just been reading a ride report on Facebook by Herts Audax.
> 
> (Edited to add link)



Yes that’s the one.


----------



## fossala (22 Feb 2020)

Bike all ready for tomorrow’s ECE’d yo-yo. Plan on setting off at 2:30am, 135k there arriving at 7am. Time to charge my phone and stuff my face before the start. I’m aiming to get finish the Calendar at 4pm and catch the train back from Plymouth at 8pm. The route is 418k unless I miss the last train, then it’ll be around 500k...

Anyone else doing it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2020)

Next audax is Horsepower 200 in mid March. Though I might do a DIY next week if a weather window appears.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2020)

My previously twice postponed 100km tomorrow.


----------



## Ian H (22 Feb 2020)

fossala said:


> Bike all ready for tomorrow’s ECE’d yo-yo. Plan on setting off at 2:30am, 135k there arriving at 7am. Time to charge my phone and stuff my face before the start. I’m aiming to get finish the Calendar at 4pm and catch the train back from Plymouth at 8pm. The route is 418k unless I miss the last train, then it’ll be around 500k...
> 
> Anyone else doing it?


Me. But just the event, none of this 'epic' stuff.


----------



## fossala (22 Feb 2020)

Ian H said:


> Me. But just the event, none of this 'epic' stuff.


Fixed?
Edit: I remember my first Audax maybe 5 years ago. It was Mad March, a river too far. I saw you for the first time on fixed and thought you where nuts! I’d also consider multiple RRtY “epic”, not to mention all your AAA points. How many SRs have you done? I think you’re pretty epic by anyone’s standards.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Feb 2020)

fossala said:


> I’d also consider multiple RRtY “epic”, not to mention all your AAA points. How many SRs have you done?


If Ian does 11 more SRs he'll have done one half the years of his life, YMMV.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2020)

I've done a little ride report on my first ever audax completed yesterday. It was a bit windy. 

Link


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've done a little ride report on my first ever audax completed yesterday. It was a bit windy.
> 
> Link



Well done. There’s a truism in there, if you keep going when it feels bad, most times you’ll feel better later on.


----------



## Ian H (24 Feb 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> If Ian does 11 more SRs he'll have done one half the years of his life, YMMV.


If you count multiple SRs in a year, I've probably already exceeded that. I've never managed more than 4 a year, though.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've done a little ride report on my first ever audax completed yesterday. It was a bit windy.
> 
> Link


Thought I'd copy here too:

Utterly brilliant. Fantastic writing skills and you captured the essence of audax to a T. The number of times I've said to myself "normal people are home warm and dry having a nice breakfast at 11am after a lie in, why do I do this?" Often a much bluer paraphrased outpouring muttered under my breath. But the sense of achievement, the fantastic camaraderie (and often I'm at the back on my own but I still "belong") the stunning routes and friendly organisers and the sense of achievement, did I say that already? I think that's referred to as Type 2 fun. Some days there isn't even an awful point, and the cake!! Did I mention cake? The routine of finding a monthly audax to enter, or a permanent or DIY when not possible, really keeps the enthusiasm and fitness levels up. Never ever say "never again" on the day. i have many times, and by the morning I'm planning the next one 

Just brilliant, very well done. 👍💪🏆



and I just accidentally found out symbols can be changed in size, so I scaled wind to match.
I'm entered for "Wells and Mells and Broader" again next weekend. I absolutely said "never again" last year after scraping in with seconds to spare, the gale solo headwind to Yeovil, the hills. The sense of achievement.  It's an addiction.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Thought I'd copy here too:
> 
> Utterly brilliant. Fantastic writing skills and you captured the essence of audax to a T. The number of times I've said to myself "normal people are home warm and dry having a nice breakfast at 11am after a lie in, why do I do this?" Often a much bluer paraphrased outpouring muttered under my breath. But the sense of achievement, the fantastic camaraderie (and often I'm at the back on my own but I still "belong") the stunning routes and friendly organisers and the sense of achievement, did I say that already? I think that's referred to as Type 2 fun. Some days there isn't even an awful point, and the cake!! Did I mention cake? The routine of finding a monthly audax to enter, or a permanent or DIY when not possible, really keeps the enthusiasm and fitness levels up. Never ever say "never again" on the day. i have many times, and by the morning I'm planning the next one
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that wind emoji is big enough... 

Enjoy your audax. My fingers and toes are crossed that the weather is perfect for you - I really, really, really mean that.
🌞💨

EDIT - I can't find how to scale the emojis, but the sun is font size 30 and the wind is 8. You'll have to use your imagination


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm not sure that wind emoji is big enough...
> 
> Enjoy your audax. My fingers and toes are crossed that the weather is perfect for you - I really, really, really mean that.
> 🌞💨
> ...


I highlighted and stretched it accidentally (it had a square around it so could stretch from corner in normal manner, not the filled in square when about to copy/delete etc) but now I can't repeat it! We may have to copy and paste that large wind whenever we need it again 

I'm trying not to look at long range forecast and get my hopes up as forecasts change.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Feb 2020)

"If Ian does 11 more SRs he'll have done one half the years of his life, YMMV. "


Ian H said:


> If you count multiple SRs in a year, I've probably already exceeded that. I've never managed more than 4 a year, though.


If Ian does an SR in each of the next 11 years he'll have done an SR (at least) in half the years of his life. Otter, is it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2020)

Tomorrow’s DIY submitted. Bit of sleet in morning but otherwise should be ok.


----------



## Ian H (27 Feb 2020)

A Peak Audax/Wigley 200 this weekend. Nothing too arduous.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Feb 2020)

Sunrise Audax this weekend. However with a developing cold and 25+ mile/h winds predicted, I'm very much having second thoughts.


----------



## AlanW (28 Feb 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Sunrise Audax this weekend. However with a developing cold and 25+ mile/h winds predicted, I'm very much having second thoughts.


Im on the Snowdrop and just getting over a nasty chest infection, and I'm not liking the look of the pending weather forecast either to be honest!


----------



## BrumJim (28 Feb 2020)

I shall wave at you as we pass. I hope to be in my Cyclechat top again.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Feb 2020)

AlanW said:


> Im on the Snowdrop and just getting over a nasty chest infection, and I'm not liking the look of the pending weather forecast either to be honest!


Did you enjoy the water-splash at Eckington?


----------



## AlanW (29 Feb 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Did you enjoy the water-splash at Eckington?


Shall we say it proved to be more challenging than we expected......


----------



## BrumJim (1 Mar 2020)

Indeed:


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Indeed:
> 
> View attachment 506568


Did you have a Pedalo?


----------



## AlanW (1 Mar 2020)

Note to self: the next time an Highways Agency man tells you the road is shut, listen to him!!
Its fair to say that it was certainly deeper and faster flowing by the bridge than any of us released!! A bit stupid of us really to be honest.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Mar 2020)

I route tested "No Time to Yat" yesterday, wonderful new Severn Bridge Randonneurs 100km being held on Sun 15th March. Glorious route up and down the Wye and surrounding hills, can highly recommend it, although you need your climbing legs after lunch! well worth signing up for.


----------



## tom73 (15 Mar 2020)

On a day out yesterday I spotted my 1st Audax. 
Inc one guy on a Penny Farthing now that did look fun not sure about about going down the hills though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2020)

Horsepower 200 completed yesterday


----------



## Ajax Bay (16 Mar 2020)

Mad March completed over Exmoor and the Quantocks. Wet (raining more than half the time; glasses off type of rain), cold after the first 30 minutes till late lunchtime, breezy rather than windy, but a little warmer at the end. Pub controls pleased to see us. The route included a flooded road (the River Clyst) with 3km to go, at dusk. I had ridden through there at night when similarly flooded (and spent the next fortnight drying out the bike and servicing the hubs) so about-turned and went the (not very) long way round. Other rode through and some waded through (thigh deep) carrying their bikes. Today (Monday) would have been a brilliant day for the ride: sunny, light winds, flooding cleared (probably).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2020)

All events on Audax UK website have been locked. I saw the following on Facebook, but it's not yet available on the website. I imagine it will appear later today. Check yourselves before cancelling anything.

"AUDAX UK - ANNOUNCEMENT- 16 March 2020

COVID-19 PANDEMIC: ALL AUDAX UK EVENTS, COMPETITIONS AND AWARDS SUSPENDED

Following today’s updated guidance from the government, the Audax UK Board has taken the difficult decision to suspend recognition of all calendar, permanent and DIY events, with immediate effect, until further notice.

This means that AUK will not validate any rides undertaken from midnight tonight, 16th March, until the decision is taken to lift the suspension. Anyone undertaking such rides will not be allocated AUK points or AAA points, their rides will not be counted towards Mileater or Randonneur Round the Year awards, and they will not be covered by AUK’s insurance policy while riding.

We appreciate that many members will be working towards our various points-based championships. Given the suspension of events, the points-based championships will be suspended for this season. The Mileater Awards will be frozen at their current state and, while annual totals will be recorded, the mileater championships will be suspended for this year. To ensure that the progress of riders towards The Randonneur Round the Year Award is recognised, validation of qualifying rides for it will be suspended immediately and will restart on the same date as calendar events, perms, and DIYs. RRtY riders who have already ridden their March events will be given due credit; those who have not yet completed a March event will be allowed to, in effect, have their suspension backdated to the end of February so that they are not penalised.

More information for members and specifically for event organisers will follow during the next few days.

We will keep the position under review and inform members of any changes as appropriate.

I would like to thank all the Board members who have contributed to these difficult decisions, and hope that Audax UK, all our members, all our event organisers, and all our supporters are able to return to our normal activities at some point in the future when the outlook for everybody is much better.

Chris Crossland
Chair, Audax UK"


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2020)

Its the right decision.


----------



## Fiona R (17 Mar 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Mad March completed over Exmoor and the Quantocks. Wet (raining more than half the time; glasses off type of rain), cold after the first 30 minutes till late lunchtime, breezy rather than windy, but a little warmer at the end. Pub controls pleased to see us. The route included a flooded road (the River Clyst) with 3km to go, at dusk. I had ridden through there at night when similarly flooded (and spent the next fortnight drying out the bike and servicing the hubs) so about-turned and went the (not very) long way round. Other rode through and some waded through (thigh deep) carrying their bikes. Today (Monday) would have been a brilliant day for the ride: sunny, light winds, flooding cleared (probably).


Efengyl 200 similar weather on Saturday (but no significant fords/floods), we all knew it was going to be the last calendar for us for a while, but it makes sense for AUK to cover itself (insurance etc) and not condone DIYs and Perms as some may then ride as larger groups.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2020)

Answers on a postcard


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jul 2020)

Boudiccas Revenge 200 starting tomorrow


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Jul 2020)

DIY version of 'Shore to Moor' calendar event (Up the Exe, across to the far side of Dartmoor, over it to the Teign, down to its mouth, and then up the coast and the Exe estuary), starting at a sensible hour, in a small group - of not more than 6 
Boudicca would no doubt increase her chances of achieving revenge by being ready to attack the Romans at dawn.


----------



## Twilkes (23 Aug 2020)

This seems to be the most active thread here - could a few people link to Strava rides from 500l or 600k Audaxes, so I can get an idea of how people pace them and what breaks are taken? Doesn't matter if you're a plodder or a racer. Cheers,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2020)

My last 600 is last year due to Covid and Strava’s interface is too crap to look that far back and make it public. Some rough stats from my last 600.

Time moving 23.5 hours.
Elapsed 32 hours

Average moving 25/26 km/h
Overall average 19/20 km/h

Stops tend to be controls only unless I’ve run out of water. Stops to top up water take as long is it takes to go in shop get water, top up water bottles and get going again. That translates to stopping roughly every 3 hours, and stops of 30-45 mins duration. That works out at roughly 5 hours for stopping at controls, leaving 3.5 hours for sleep in this case. I had 8 hours contingency in this case but sometimes I’m closer to the time limit of 40 hours. How long a sleep is depends on how comfortable I am and how cold it is. My last 600 was hot during day so I was keen to make progress overnight to minimise heat on the second day. I had two sleeps one in the cold overnight and a second one after breakfast on second day. So 2 hours overnight then a 1.5 hour top up once it’d warmed a little.

If a 600 is particularly hilly (around 8000m of climbing) then I will stop more frequently but for less time. My average speed will obviously be lower.

I try to reach and keep a buffer of at least 5 hours by the end of first day, giving enough time for sleep. I’m crap on the second day if I haven’t had a sleep.

I usually stay in a hotel or B&B after finishing and don’t drive till after a full nights sleep. If it’s local enough I may cycle to / from the event. So I’ll usually book the Monday off, if riding a 600 over the weekend.


----------



## JonBuoy (23 Aug 2020)

My 600k from last year: https://www.strava.com/activities/2475469508
It happened to pass a couple of miles from my house at about the 400k point so I 'cheated' and had a few hours in my own bed.
If you take a look at the Strava flybys you can easily pick out a fair number of other riders doing the same event and look at their rides.


----------



## Twilkes (23 Aug 2020)

JonBuoy said:


> My 600k from last year: https://www.strava.com/activities/2475469508
> It happened to pass a couple of miles from my house at about the 400k point so I 'cheated' and had a few hours in my own bed.
> If you take a look at the Strava flybys you can easily pick out a fair number of other riders doing the same event and look at their rides.



Great point about the FlyBys, I'll try that with a few other rides.


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Aug 2020)

Twilkes said:


> an idea of how people pace them and what breaks are taken?


Bryan Chapman Memorial 600
600km (ish) + 8000m (ish - Audax UK calculated)
Start and finish: Chepstow, with controls at Bronllys (72), Llanidloes (138), Dolgellau (King's 203), Menai (292), Dolgellau (King's 374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (492), plus 3 information controls (Machynlleth (170), Harlech (231) and Pen-y-pas (267) - route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20922029?beta=false
6am start (mid May); 10 mins at Bronllys (shop or cafe), 20 mins at Llanidloes (shop or cafe), 35 mins (sit down to eat - kind volunteers at King's), 35 mins at Menai Bridge (kind volunteers in scout hut), leaving around 6:45pm, so about 300km in 13 hours. 65km back towards King's and B&B stop (so 16 hours on Day 1) stopping for 7 hours snack and chat, shower, 5 hours sleeping, breakfast (& chat), arrive 10pm, leave at dawn (5am). King's at 6:15am. Small second breakfast and leave before 7am. Steady ride back (excellent third breakfast around 9:30 at Aberhafesp - kind volunteers in community centre). Soup, roll and Ice cream at Llandrindod Wells, bit more food at Talgarth, and then steady back to Chepstow before 6pm (so second day 13 hours).
I slept at a local YH and left very early to get back in time for work. Driving any distance after a 600 is not recommended.
My firm recommendation for these long rides is to get in a group going at a sensible pace, but be prepared to drop or jump groups. Stops can (will) be a time sink, but they do offer the opportunity to be sociable: each individual needs to strike their own balance, influenced by their riding speed. Last May (2019) I enjoyed some good group riding (for maybe 1/4 the time, and in company for another 1/4 (maybe just one other)).
HTH


----------



## Twilkes (24 Aug 2020)

That's great thanks.

Does anyone have similar for a 500k? I'm guessing there might be less sleep but otherwise similar pacing/breaks.


----------



## matticus (24 Aug 2020)

The 500k is a rare beast, but I heartily recommend it!
It is indeed almost identical to riding 600km; in pacing/breaks/eating terms.

Differences:
- you may start with more of a lie-in, which reduces sleep dep problems.
- if you're aiming for one big sleep break, it will work out 5/6ths as long as on a 600 if all other variables are the same


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Aug 2020)

Very few calendar 500s. Audax Club Bristol ran one before Epiphany. Iirc that started late evening and you have 33/36 hours to complete.
Here's one organised for later this month which will not run because of COVID-19:
https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8568
Most people would ride through and have a snooze at one of the 'tlc' stops sometime around half way.
400s are more common and normally start at 6am. The fast boys (and girls) finish before midnight. Others stop for a time in the middle of the darkness and finish off at dawn.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)

A DIY possibly a 600 if I decide on the SR this year


----------



## PMarkey (18 Sep 2020)

Riding the Pistyll Packin Momma this Sunday the 20th on the trike which will be interesting on some of those Welsh lane and on the descents


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

Kicked of the first of my audax calendar events this morning. Didn’t think I’d be running any this year. Different format to the norm but still nice to set riders off after quick chats on a lovely sunny day. Good day to be riding audax. I have my second event to kick off tomorrow. Same picnic bench outdoor start


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've not been paying attention. How has the format been changed to accommodate Covid restrictions?



Yes. Going out to start my second audax soon. Will reply with bit more later today.


----------



## matticus (21 Sep 2020)

You can read some very long docs from AUK for details, but BASICALLY:
- for the rider, just expect staggered start times and (probably) smaller field sizes. Controls, speeds, rules - nothing new.
- organisers OBVIOUSLY doing various things to reduce virus transmission. <see every other sport, business etc in the UK  >


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2020)

Off on a 300 permanent tonight, starting about 11pm. Expecting some cold winds to be blowing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Off on a 300 permanent tonight, starting about 11pm. Expecting some cold winds to be blowing.


Good luck and enjoy. It is blowing a lot today, take care.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Off on a 300 permanent tonight, starting about 11pm. Expecting some cold winds to be blowing.



Best of luck and hope the winds are helpful
.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Best of luck and hope the winds are helpful
> .



It is a fairly circular one, and I’ve opted for the tailwind finish. So tailwind, headwind, crosswind, tail wind looks likely pattern.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2020)

All done, winds 30 mph gusting to 50 mph and rain from 3am till about an hour before I finished. I dare not stop for too long overnight for fear of losing all sensation in hands or risk hypothermia. The toughest 300 I have done by far.

The COVID 19 curfew preventing a refuge with hot food overnight at McDs was telling. The night was very very long till I hit Norwich for breakfast. Managed to get a Chinese for lunch in Swaffham to prepare me for the headwinds in the fens.


----------



## oreo_muncher (27 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Kicked of the first of my audax calendar events this morning. Didn’t think I’d be running any this year. Different format to the norm but still nice to set riders off after quick chats on a lovely sunny day. Good day to be riding audax. I have my second event to kick off tomorrow. Same picnic bench outdoor start
> 
> View attachment 547948
> 
> ...


Is that you in the picture with the orbea?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Is that you in the picture with the orbea?



No I’m not in any of the pics .


----------



## oreo_muncher (29 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> No I’m not in any of the pics .


I was going to compliment the orbea...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I was going to compliment the orbea...




Here I am with the blue fleece on. I’m taking a shot of a rider. You can see the social distance I kept during the event. I was on my Brompton for my event starts as it has a nice t bag for carrying all the paperwork including the audax uk banner.


----------



## oreo_muncher (29 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here I am with the blue fleece on. I’m taking a shot of a rider. You can see the social distance I kept during the event. I was on my Brompton for my event starts as it has a nice t bag for carrying all the paperwork including the audax uk banner.
> 
> View attachment 549883


You did an audax on a Brompton!!!?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> You did an audax on a Brompton!!!?



They were my audaxes, I was the organiser. I wasn’t riding the event that day. Having said that LEL and PBP have been completed on Bromptons.


----------



## oreo_muncher (29 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> They were my audaxes, I was the organiser. I wasn’t riding the event that day. Having said that LEL and PBP have been completed on Bromptons.


LEL and PBP on a Brompton!!!! That makes me feel out of shape lol. How do you even go about organising your own audax?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> LEL and PBP on a Brompton!!!! That makes me feel out of shape lol. How do you even go about organising your own audax?



First you ride a few to get familiar with audax. Then you have an idea for a nice route, no longer than the distances you have already ridden and are familiar with, starting near where you live, that other audaxes don’t already cover. You read about what being an organiser entails and decide to go for it, You find an audax organiser mentor, apply to be an organiser, and go from there. But the key before you apply is to have a first route / event in mind to organise.


----------



## oreo_muncher (30 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll let you in on a secret: A Brompton is just a bike. It's a slightly heavy bike with interesting handling but it's not terribly different from other bikes. I often ride Friday Night Ride to the Coast on mine (about 100km) and I've covered 100 miles on it and I'm not particularly fit.
> 
> The great thing is that people can be really impressed but really ... it's just a bike.
> 
> (Edit LEL or PBP are insanely impressive, whatever machine is used. I didn't mean to imply they are easy. They are waaay out of my league)


It's just that the wheels are smaller-so do you not have to pedal way more to cover distances Or maybe I'm ignorant here. What's your longest distance that you done in a day on your bike?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2020)

My next audax is a DIY 400km next weekend. Just finished fettling the route and identifying Chinese take away for a last big feed before the 10pm curfew.


----------



## oreo_muncher (5 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My next audax is a DIY 400km next weekend. Just finished fettling the route and identifying Chinese take away for a last big feed before the 10pm curfew.


How long do you think it will take you to ride? What food are you taking with you? What is your go-to Chinese food order?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How long do you think it will take you to ride? What food are you taking with you? What is your go-to Chinese food order?



With a 9am start I’ll aim for 22-24 hours, with about a 2 hour sleep around 3-4am. Don’t want to get back too early. For Chinese I usually have egg fried rice and something with plenty of liquid. Special fried noodles is also a good one. Food on the bike, oat bars, jam and banana sandwiches, banana cake. I’ll also take a flask which I can fill up with hot chocolate from a garage , before the 10pm curfew.

It’s a DIY so will start / finish at home. Once home I’ll shower, have some tea and a bit of breakfast, then go to bed. Another 4 hours sleep or so. Then I’ll be good for the rest of Sunday.


----------



## oreo_muncher (5 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> With a 9am start I’ll aim for 22-24 hours, with about a 2 hour sleep around 3-4am. Don’t want to get back too early. For Chinese I usually have egg fried rice and something with plenty of liquid. Special fried noodles is also a good one. Food on the bike, oat bars, jam and banana sandwiches, banana cake. I’ll also take a flask which I can fill up with hot chocolate from a garage , before the 10pm curfew.
> 
> It’s a DIY so will start / finish at home. Once home I’ll shower, have some tea and a bit of breakfast, then go to bed. Another 4 hours sleep or so. Then I’ll be good for the rest of Sunday.


How do you have the energy to ride that long and not fall asleep on your bike? So are you not packing anything savoury for the bike?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How do you have the energy to ride that long and not fall asleep on your bike? So are you not packing anything savoury for the bike?



I will stop for hot savoury food during the ride.So something around 1pm, 5pm, and finally before the 10pm curfew, then a breakfast at 7am if I haven’t already finished.

The key with energy is to ride well within yourself so you aren’t burning quickly though your glycogen stores but instead mostly fat burning with glycogen perhaps making up 15-20% of your energy needs. Remember the aim is to get round comfortably within time limits not try and break any records.

If you get the dozies overnight then you just find shelter and get your head down for an hour or two. Church porches are rarely locked so make a good option for somewhere out of the weather. That’s enough to revive yourself and keep going to the finish. I carry a silver foil emergency bag and lightweight mat for the short sleeps.


----------



## oreo_muncher (5 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I will stop for hot savoury food during the ride.So something around 1pm, 5pm, and finally before the 10pm curfew, then a breakfast at 7am if I haven’t already finished.
> 
> The key with energy is to ride well within yourself so you aren’t burning quickly though your glycogen stores but instead mostly fat burning with glycogen perhaps making up 15-20% of your energy needs. Remember the aim is to get round comfortably within time limits not try and break any records.
> 
> If you get the dozies overnight then you just find shelter and get your head down for an hour or two. Church porches are rarely locked so make a good option for somewhere out of the weather. That’s enough to revive yourself and keep going to the finish. I carry a silver foil emergency bag and lightweight mat for the short sleeps.


So where else do you stop to sleep except church porches. That seemed to be my problem last time that the place I was cycling in was very rural, just farm fields, no places to get food or water.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So where else do you stop to sleep except church porches. That seemed to be my problem last time that the place I was cycling in was very rural, just farm fields, no places to get food or water.



Anything suitable. Bus shelters, a tunnel on a children’s playground, the overhang of a village hall, pub garden... If not wet then anywhere outdoors is fine, you just need somewhere discrete off the road. Rural Bus shelters can work. But generally you’ll look at the map in advance and work out roughly where the dozies might strike and what’s around on or just off the route.

As to water, two water bottles should see you 2 hours in really hot weather and anything up to 3-4 hours in cooler conditions. Even in the most rural places you will pass places to top up water, shops, churchyard or cemetery taps, public toilets, pubs etc..


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Anything suitable. Bus shelters, a tunnel on a children’s playground, the overhang of a village hall, pub garden... If not wet then anywhere outdoors is fine, you just need somewhere discrete off the road. Rural Bus shelters can work. But generally you’ll look at the map in advance and work out roughly where the dozies might strike and what’s around on or just off the route.
> 
> As to water, two water bottles should see you 2 hours in really hot weather and anything up to 3-4 hours in cooler conditions. Even in the most rural places you will pass places to top up water, shops, churchyard or cemetery taps, public toilets, pubs etc..


That would scare me because I'm a female and would be worried about getting mugged, raped or etc. I don't know if I would be able to fall asleep like that.

What about when you're riding in the night- where would you get more water then?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> That would scare me because I'm a female and would be worried about getting mugged, raped or etc. I don't know if I would be able to fall asleep like that.
> 
> What about when you're riding in the night- where would you get more water then?



Churchyards or cemetery overnight. There really is no one out there overnight. As long as you are discrete you won’t be seen anyway. I wouldn’t worry about being discovered when sleeping in remote rural areas.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Churchyards or cemetery overnight. There really is no one out there overnight. As long as you are discrete you won’t be seen anyway. I wouldn’t worry about being discovered when sleeping in remote rural areas.


By the way just wanted to tell you I signed up for this audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8130

If I don't manage to complete this one I think I might give up on cycling😭. I'm going to read over all of your advice from my previous forum about my failed audax.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> By the way just wanted to tell you I signed up for this audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8130
> 
> If I don't manage to complete this one I think I might give up on cycling😭. I'm going to read over all of your advice from my previous forum about my failed audax.



I have ridden the 200 from there. Looks like you get 9 hours 22 mins to do it. So make use of the time to complete, don’t try for a fast time. Good luck, hope you get nice weather. Do you have lights with nights drawing in?


----------



## oreo_muncher (8 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have ridden the 200 from there. Looks like you get 9 hours 22 mins to do it. So make use of the time to complete, don’t try for a fast time. Good luck, hope you get nice weather. Do you have lights with nights drawing in?


I have a front light. I had a back light but I don't know if it fell off or someone stole it because it's not there anymore. It seems quite hilly-do you think that too? I'll try start on time this time and not be late like last time. I'll give myself 6 hours, so there should be light by then still


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have a front light. I had a back light but I don't know if it fell off or someone stole it because it's not there anymore. It seems quite hilly-do you think that too? I'll try start on time this time and not be late like last time. I'll give myself 6 hours, so there should be light by then still



Overall average 1%. I’d say that is fairly typical of much of the home countries. It’ll seem hilly if you live in the fens else fairly typical. Undulating is the term I’d use.

Even on the time limit you’ll be just ahead of sunset. But always worth having lights this time of year and presume you’ll need them for your ride home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2020)

Submitted my DIY 400 route, now I’ve seen latest forecast. Weather forecast stable at moment. Dry, will be cold overnight, and moderate winds decreasing overnight. Far better than the weather on my 300.


----------



## matticus (8 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I have a front light. I had a back light but I don't know if it fell off or someone stole it because it's not there anymore. It seems quite hilly-do you think that too? I'll try start on time this time and not be late like last time. I'll give myself 6 hours, so there should be light by then still


It's October. You're a cyclist.

Get a rear light!

In fact get two; they're absurdly cheap/small/light these days. Oh, and make sure they both fit your bike


----------



## oreo_muncher (8 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> It's October. You're a cyclist.
> 
> Get a rear light!
> 
> In fact get two; they're absurdly cheap/small/light these days. Oh, and make sure they both fit your bike


I had one and it got lost or stolen..


----------



## oreo_muncher (8 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Overall average 1%. I’d say that is fairly typical of much of the home countries. It’ll seem hilly if you live in the fens else fairly typical. Undulating is the term I’d use.
> 
> Even on the time limit you’ll be just ahead of sunset. But always worth having lights this time of year and presume you’ll need them for your ride home.


This time around I'm taking the tube to get to the event so I won't be tired by the time I get there like last time with my 50km ride!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2020)

Didn’t complete the 400. Some problems with night time punctures. But problem that ended audax was all three sets of my GPS AA batteries discharging incredibly early. With the 10pm curfew even garages that would normally be open are closed. So no way to get fresh batteries. So had to navigate home following signs to places I know. Had my customary sleep in a church porch for 1.5 hours before final leg home. Photo of me is about 30 mins before getting back home. Will go for a recovery ride tomorrow but on my Brompton or road bike instead of recumbent.

Still a good ride and a bit of an adventure which is what it’s all about. Audax points a bonus,


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn’t complete the 400. Some problems with night time punctures. But problem that ended audax was all three sets of my GPS AA batteries discharging incredibly early. With the 10pm curfew even garages that would normally be open are closed. So no way to get fresh batteries. So had to navigate home following signs to places I know. Had my customary sleep in a church porch for 1.5 hours before final leg home. Photo of me is about 30 mins before getting back home. Will go for a recovery ride tomorrow but on my Brompton or road bike instead of recumbent.
> 
> Still a good ride and a bit of an adventure which is what it’s all about. Audax points a bonus,
> 
> ...


Well done on trying  How many km did you end up completing? So are you going to get a new GPS system or will you just bring more batteries for next time? What is classed as a recovery ride? The following signs to get home is a method I have used myself before .


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

Cracked a 400 DIY Permanent on Friday (and a bit of Saturday) 9/10 Oct from Weymouth - this [edited]: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34388920?beta=false
Controls: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary
Areas of Natural Beauty/Landscapes: Isle of Purbeck, Poole Harbour, Bournemouth and Boscombe promenade, New Forest, Wylye valley, Mendips, Weston beach, Somerset levels, Cerne valley




Passed the cider makers 'Thatchers:




Pleased, by design, to keep the climb to a minimum (3000m on RwGPS, 3300+ on Garmin).
Started at 05:02. Finished at 03:43. Misty and cool before dawn. Hours of sunshine on and off throughout the day. The forecast shower came though around midday. Was hard and cold in the wee hours. Bottom (30") gear up all the hills, even gentle ones, after midnight. Resented the climbing a bit, not least because going downhill at speed was really 'cold'. Garmin suggested it never went below 4o, though.
Doubting I can do a 600 (which I 'need' to complete a 2019/20 super randonneur), but know that these doubts will pass once the memory of how my legs felt at the end wears off. I need a two day weather window in the next fortnight ('deadline' is to complete by end October).


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Cracked a 400 on Friday (and a bit of Saturday) 9/10 Oct) from Weymouth - this: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/57477028?beta=false
> Controls: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary
> Areas of Natural Beuaty/Landscapes: Isle of Purbeck, Poole Harbour, Bournemouth and Boscombe promenade, New Forest, Wylye valley, Mendips, Weston beach, Somerset levels, Cerne valley


Private ridewithgps page?




> Started at 05:02. Finished at 03:43. Misty and cool before dawn.


Ugh - I'd hate. Close to the worst possible timing for me,! 4am alarm would be 'orrible, and I'm generally useless after 2am on any long ride.
But you probably had contstraints - ferry times?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Well done on trying  How many km did you end up completing? So are you going to get a new GPS system or will you just bring more batteries for next time? What is classed as a recovery ride? The following signs to get home is a method I have used myself before .



I rode 375km bar a few metres, it’s on the map screen print.

I was thinking the rechargeable AA were just this year but having thought about it, they are 2019. So I guess they are reaching the end of the number of cycles they can be recharged. As to the new pair, well just bad luck. So I’ll just be a case of new rechargeables. I might record when started using them though so have an idea on life. When new, a single set will cover 600km, so a shock to have them discharge so quick.

Recovery ride is less than an hour, staying in Z1 heart rate, and as flat a ride as you can make it. So HR no higher than 100 or so. Consider it pedaling as though your cranks are made of crystal and will break under the slightest pressure.

Any other time, outside a pandemic and 10pm curfews I would have found plenty of places open to get replacement batteries.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Cracked a 400 on Friday (and a bit of Saturday) 9/10 Oct) from Weymouth - this: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/57477028?beta=false
> Controls: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary
> Areas of Natural Beuaty/Landscapes: Isle of Purbeck, Poole Harbour, Bournemouth and Boscombe promenade, New Forest, Wylye valley, Mendips, Weston beach, Somerset levels, Cerne valley
> Passed the cider makers 'Thatchers:
> ...



Nicely done. Always feels like you can’t do the extra distance of the next one when you finish the current one. But you find you can, it’s just having the target distance in your head when you start, rather than adding it on after.

I am contemplating an non audax 600km since my SR attempt is blown. So it’s still be a 600km ride but with a full nights sleep between first and second day. With no time limits but nominally 48 hours. A 2 day long mini tour. It’d also solve the nothing open overnight challenge as I’d be in bed at that point.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Maybe a note to self to have a pair of Duracells taped together down in the depths of one of your bags just in case.



Yes, I need more drumming bunnies (that go on and on) for my GPS that keep their charge for years if not used. I did have my small battery packs with me to keep my mini speaker charged up for the night. Alas the usb cable was micro not the mini connector I’d need to run the GPS off them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Private ridewithgps page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started my 400 at 9am after breakfast. I find it works quite well. You get back for breakfast , have a light one with tea, shower, sleep then awake again Sunday afternoon. I plan to ride through on 400s with the option of a doze if you get the dozies. Which is what I did at weekend, sleeping between 4.00am till 5.30am.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> By the way just wanted to tell you I signed up for this audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8130


I am keen that you enjoy yourself this weekend, after all the questions and answers (some read).
Prepare well. Look at the route in detail beforehand and consult the routesheet - it has useful info thereon (Tim S has put a lot of effort into it but don't print Page 5). Set your cyclocomputer (or whatever) to kilometres. In particular look at where you might miss a turn (L or R) where carrying on would result in a detour. If you find yourself 'lost' how are you going to navigate back to the route? Depending on how you navigate, take care 13.3km after the start.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34399692?beta=false
https://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf...er+London+[Town]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf
and look at the villages (names) you're riding through.
Dress for the temperature/conditions. Ride with any others who seem to want to go at a bit slower than the speed with which you're comfortable. Take some savoury food (eg salted cashews) as well as stuff with more sugar in like your home made flapjacks. Drink regularly while riding, but absolutely avoid excess. It would be reasonable to finish both bottles by half way. At Quainton (the turn-around stop), make sure you take your bottle in to fill up, or buy water to top it up, or blag a top up on the road - people are very kind. Don't faff.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Private ridewithgps page?


Sorry: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34388920?beta=false


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I need more drumming bunnies (that go on and on) for my GPS that keep their charge for years if not used. I did have my small battery packs with me to keep my mini speaker charged up for the night. Alas the usb cable was micro not the mini connector I’d need to run the GPS off them.


Pretty annoying (although self-inflicted*) to have a ride (validation) stymied by technical issues and risk mitigation failure (wee hours shop closure).
I wanted to prove my control visits by gpx/fit files (but got either PoP or took photos at each control as back up). My Garmin 500 normally gives me 15+ hours on one USB charge (I know and have tested this, but for this 400 it was of course was not enough). I had a small powerbank with me and also carried another 'navigation occasionally' purposed Garmin (Touring Edge Plus). So at 14 hours (life shortened by hours of back display needed before dawn and after dusk) I put the 500 onto charge and started the Edge. Two hours later, swapped back over. The 500 had charged from 12% to 64% in 2 hours and that saw me to the end (another 7 hours).
I also deliberately routed (maybe easier in the south west) past two 24 hour garages for the 'after midnight' stretch, and in fact used one for coffee and food (albeit the door was locked so I couldn't get in and warm up - night tray routine but a very helpful chap).
* Use of a GPS requiring inserted batteries and then using rechargeables without being sure of their expected life. For lights (I'll bet you have a dynamo) I run a test 'how long will the light last' test in the week before the light's going to need to deliver (eg a ride longer than 300).


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2020)

You never know _for certain_ when businesses will be open (and under what terms) until you get there - doubly so under COVID. Unless you have a time machine? (in which case I will be notifying AUK :P )


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 Oct 2020)

My daughter has a Time Machine





If a shop being open is 'critical' / I need to rely on it, then I phone up to check.


----------



## matticus (12 Oct 2020)

When?


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I rode 375km bar a few metres, it’s on the map screen print.
> 
> I was thinking the rechargeable AA were just this year but having thought about it, they are 2019. So I guess they are reaching the end of the number of cycles they can be recharged. As to the new pair, well just bad luck. So I’ll just be a case of new rechargeables. I might record when started using them though so have an idea on life. When new, a single set will cover 600km, so a shock to have them discharge so quick.
> 
> ...


So did you end up getting Chinese food?


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> I am keen that you enjoy yourself this weekend, after all the questions and answers (some read).
> Prepare well. Look at the route in detail beforehand and consult the routesheet - it has useful info thereon (Tim S has put a lot of effort into it but don't print Page 5). Set your cyclocomputer (or whatever) to kilometres. In particular look at where you might miss a turn (L or R) where carrying on would result in a detour. If you find yourself 'lost' how are you going to navigate back to the route? Depending on how you navigate, take care 13.3km after the start.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34399692?beta=false
> https://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf...er+London+[Town]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf
> ...


I need to look over the route and just remember some key names of places I'll be going through. I think I'll just use the GPSX file and follow it on strava, I don't trust myself with following the route sheet Tim S, has sent an email recently with some update- need to read that properly. Also need to make sure I don't miss checkpoints. What happens 13.3 km after the start?! Im still debating what to wear, I'm terrible at dressing up for the weather!!!!!Im contemplating ordering a merino wool long sleeve jersey- what do you think? I might pack a pizza slice into my jersey  I think I'll be okay getting to Quainton but think the last 20km might be a bit harder.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So did you end up getting Chinese food?



Yes I stopped and had egg fried rice with chicken and pineapple. There was a 25 min wait, but it was a nice break anyway. I ate it in a bus shelter with my spork :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

Here you go @oreo_muncher , here's what my stats look like (today) for a recovery ride after a long audax. Nothing too far and you'll see I kept my heart rate nice and low and kept the climbing to a minimum. As I said up thread about an hour and low effort, around zone 1 HR. I find a recovery ride, around 24-48 hours after a long audax, is good for helping the legs recovery and get back to their usual zing.


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Here you go @oreo_muncher , here's what my stats look like (today) for a recovery ride after a long audax. Nothing too far and you'll see I kept my heart rate nice and low and kept the climbing to a minimum. As I said up thread about an hour and low effort, around zone 1 HR. I find a recovery ride is good for helping the legs recovery and get back to their usual zing.
> 
> View attachment 551981


I just lie in bed for 2 days after a long ride to recover  Do you do a post ride recovery meal, like those people with their fancy protein drinks etc.


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Oct 2020)

@YukonBoy do you think I should get a long sleeve merino wool Jersey for my audax on Saturday? I was thinking about getting a Rivelo one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I just lie in bed for 2 days after a long ride to recover  Do you do a post ride recovery meal, like those people with their fancy protein drinks etc.



Just normal food. A 400 is often finished in the early hours or breakfast time. So I’ll have some toast or crumpet with tea , then shower then bed. Appetite is often suppressed after a long ride and the blood is only just returning to the stomach in normal volumes. So best not to overdo it after just finishing.

Then awake for lunch. Lunch was beans on toast and a packet of cheese and onion crisps. In the evening I had pork medallions, mashed potato, runner beans and minted peas. Then had apple crumble and custard for dessert. I like milk so will often enough have a glass of skimmed milk.

I don’t touch protein shakes or anything marketed as such.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> @YukonBoy do you think I should get a long sleeve merino wool Jersey for my audax on Saturday? I was thinking about getting a Rivelo one.



I like them. On my weekend ride I wore a short sleeve summer weight merino base layer during day then put a long sleeve summer weight one over it once the sun set. I wore a polartech alpha direct jacket over the top.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

Rode 100km home on this, carefully though didn’t realise, in the dark, that there were actually two holes in the tyre caused by the subsided road. Ignorance is bliss eh? Otherwise I’d have booted them. The holes are 22cm apart (from the same impact) for reference. Winter tyres now fitted.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Rode 100km home on this, carefully though didn’t realise, in the dark, that there were actually two holes in the tyre caused by the subsided road. Ignorance is bliss eh? Otherwise I’d have booted them. The holes are 22cm apart (from the same impact) for reference. Winter tyres now fitted.
> 
> View attachment 552170


But you did not have to change your inner tube?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> But you did not have to change your inner tube?



Er yes the inner tube was buggered with big holes in it. But you can often get that without holes being punched in the tyre as well. I had to patch the original tube which had puncture (glass or flint or something sharp) about an hour earlier.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Er yes the inner tube was buggered with big holes in it. But you can often get that without holes being punched in the tyre as well. I had to patch the original tube which had puncture (glass or flint or something sharp) about an hour earlier.


So you patched it during your ride?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So you patched it during your ride?



Yes. It was too cold for the rubber solution to cure, so I had the blow on it to do that. Once the rubber solution has cured (looks opaque and tacky) you apply the patch. I patched it in the dark wearing a head torch . Darkness is why I didn’t spot the holes in the tyre though I did spot some rubber sliced back.


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes. It was too cold for the rubber solution to cure, so I had the blow on it to do that. Once the rubber solution has cured (looks opaque and tacky) you apply the patch. I patched it in the dark wearing a head torch . Darkness is why I didn’t spot the holes in the tyre though I did spot some rubber sliced back.


So are the tyres getting binned now?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So are the tyres getting binned now?



Yes they are beyond repair. They’ve done about 5,000 miles, and cost £20, so not too bad


----------



## oreo_muncher (13 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes they are beyond repair. They’ve done about 5,000 miles, and cost £20, so not too bad


What tyres are you getting next?


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

In the last 2 weeks I'm ashamed to admit I've only been on one proper ride of 40km  Feel quite underprepared for audax on Saturday and like I'm losing my fitness.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What tyres are you getting next?



Putting my marathons back on for winter. Not a fan of fixing punctures in winter. Summer ones will be out back on end of March. I have a second set of the same tyre that got damaged. They will go on then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Oct 2020)

I still need to do my DIY 200 that I was supposed to do last month then fell ill on the day. I need to find a suitable day to ride it. Been busy recently though.


----------



## PMarkey (14 Oct 2020)

Ride the Lancashire lights 200 next week hopefully on the new to me Rogers differential drive trike .


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

Did a 63km ride today to prepare for my 117km audax on saturday


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Did a 63km ride today to prepare for my 117km audax on saturday



You will be fine, have confidence in yourself. Use the time limits available and don’t worry if you are not the quickest one out there. I sneaked in 105km today and went round at 20.5 km/h with no stops. Took just over 5 hours. I think you’ve got around 9 hours available for yours this weekend.


----------



## oreo_muncher (14 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You will be fine, have confidence in yourself. Use the time limits available and don’t worry if you are not the quickest one out there. I sneaked in 105km today and went round at 20.5 km/h with no stops. Took just over 5 hours. I think you’ve got around 9 hours available for yours this weekend.


Where did you go cycling? Do you think I should do any more cycling before the event? I feel like maybe I can do it this time around but I'm paranoid about a puncture or mechanical issue happening  I did 20.0km/h average today with London traffic getting in the way for half the journey. Im still unsure about the route because the guy was emailing about route changes at some points and I just feel confused because his emails talk about the 117km event I'm doing and the 200km London to Oxford to London- so Im confused about what applies to who or maybe Im just not reading it properly. I just feel like I'll give up on cycling if I can't complete this audax this time around.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2020)

@oreo_muncher I was cycling in Hertfordshire








Just keep on top of your navigation, look at route on map , and compare that in advance to stated diversions.


----------



## oreo_muncher (15 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> @oreo_muncher I was cycling in Hertfordshire
> 
> View attachment 552488
> 
> ...


I get intimidated when I look at that email, too many words... Lol I should go cycling with you one day! You cycle at my speed!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I get intimidated when I look at that email, too many words... Lol I should go cycling with you one day! You cycle at my speed!



Ha ha, I don’t rush around on my rides. I like to keep it conversational pace.

You will be fine on this weekend’s audax. Enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

@oreo_muncher How did you get on today?


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2020)

Having succeeded on the wettest 400 ever, I thought I'd try a 600. Friend Richard foolishly agreed to accompany me. We chose the Kernow & SW, despite it being one of the toughest in the calendar. The weather was kind. The hills were cruel. At 300k we were both crawling up any incline. So we packed and. after trying a few, found a hotel with vacancies. The following morning. after a reasonable breakfast (it promised more than it delivered), we cut across country to St Awful and caught a train back to Exeter. I don't think I'll try again for a 600 this year.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> Having succeeded on the wettest 400 ever, I thought I'd try a 600. Friend Richard foolishly agreed to accompany me. We chose the Kernow & SW, despite it being one of the toughest in the calendar. The weather was kind. The hills were cruel. At 300k we were both crawling up any incline. So we packed and. after trying a few, found a hotel with vacancies. The following morning. after a reasonable breakfast (it promised more than it delivered), we cut across country to St Awful and caught a train back to Exeter. I don't think I'll try again for a 600 this year.


A like for the attempt Ian.
Sorry to hear it was a ride of attrition


----------



## oreo_muncher (17 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> @oreo_muncher How did you get on today?


I completed my first audax. Had about 4100ft elevation. The first 80/85km were okay but the last 40/45km were hard. The Chilterns were a bit brutal. I did all the climbs in the first 80km but after that, there were a few Im ashamed to say I walked my bike,one of the last ones was a 10% gradient hill and didn't have much power left in my legs to power through that anymore. Average speed was nothing to write home about, about 18.9km/h but I was doing the audax with my sister and she was out of shape after not cycling for over a month, so I had to stop a lot for her and go at a really slow pace. I'm proud I managed to do some of the harder climbs, I used the tips on here, don't change gear whilst doing the climb and sit back and relax and focus on breathing. It was quite cold the whole day and the merino wool long sleeve Jersey is not even warm, something you would wear for spring so I wore a long sleeve turtle neck and t shirt underneath it, wore bib shorts and some long sleeve sports leggings over it. Ate less than last time, and didn't use a sports drink mix, only water with hydrating tablets dissolved in it. I did 125km on total and finished at just a few minutes past 6pm, so just in time before it got dark and got the tube home. I have front lights but my back lights either fell off or got stolen. I don't know when I'll do another audax. This took me about 6.5 hours. There was just so much climbing! Or is that a normal amount of climbing for 125km?it was meant to be 117km but made some wrong turns or missed a turn and had to backtrack a few times,but I navigated well. Bike computer said my max speed at any point going down hill was 90km/h but I don't know if that is possible on a bike? Sounds inaccurate even though the Chilterns are very steep and have very long climbs and lots of hills. I just feel really exhausted. But I think I can see lots of improvements in my Hill climbing from when I started. The hills that I used to struggle with in Richmond Park, I can get up them now and not feel like my lungs will explode or have to give up and walk my bike. Also no tyre punctures  When I wax cycling, I saw 3 people in the beginning 20km on the side of the road fixing tyre punctures. Also had to walk through a hedge in Waddesdon Park because the gate blocked the path, and this guy punctured his tyre for the 2nd time because of it. Really nice scenic views though. I don't know if i completed it in the time limit though 😅


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2020)

Well done. Which event was it?

You'll have a 'latest' time limit and, as long as you're inside that, you've finished in the time limit. Otherwise well done for finishing.

Each audax is different in terms of climbing. Some will be completely flat, others have massive hilly sections. That's why in my SR series I did the Skeggy 300, Llanfair 400 and E&W Coasts 600 at the start as they were flatter overall. Now I'll add variety into it.

And yes, we all take wrong turns. On the Llanfair once, after my gps device went pop, I did circles in the Welsh town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyll and then simply went along the A55 North Wales Expressway until a nice man called Phil (you'll meet him if you do lots of audax events  ) came along with a working gps.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Well done. Which event was it?
> 
> You'll have a 'latest' time limit and, as long as you're inside that, you've finished in the time limit. Otherwise well done for finishing.
> 
> ...


https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8130

I just checked and the new finish line I was there at exactly 17:52 which is the max finish time. I got to Ruislip station at about 6pm.
I don't know when I'll do another audax and if I will. Think I need a Garmit or wahoo first because my phone battery does not last that long. I don't like cycling by myself and don't think my sister is going to agree to another audax sadly


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8130
> 
> I just checked and the new finish line I was there at exactly 17:52 which is the max finish time. I got to Ruislip station at about 6pm.
> I don't know when I'll do another audax and if I will. Think I need a Garmit or wahoo first because my phone battery does not last that long. I don't like cycling by myself and don't think my sister is going to agree to another audax sadly



So you've got a finish on the record. Improving speed and navigation are the next steps.

A phone will always run down, so it's either paper route instructions and/or a Garmin/Wahoo. It doesn't need to be an expensive one: my Garmin 200 was £20 second-hand.

Audaxes are often ridden solo, although you _might_ ride with someone else all/part of the time. I've only ever ridden the whole distance of couple with others; one unplanned on the Skeggy 300 - bumped into each other at 2km and rode together - and a 200km from Lincoln last year with a club-mate. Done a couple with my son but that's different as both were ridden as fast 100km 'training' rides. All of the other events it's only been part-riding with others.

Why? You'll peak / feel strong at different points. However, if you ride with someone else then you go at the pace of the slowest rider. As a result you are both/all slower.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> So you've got a finish on the record. Improving speed and navigation are the next steps.
> 
> A phone will always run down, so it's either paper route instructions and/or a Garmin/Wahoo. It doesn't need to be an expensive one: my Garmin 200 was £20 second-hand.
> 
> ...


Navigation was quite good, I would notice within 30 seconds if I made an error, I was looking at the map on strava- no audio cues, just following the dot. What slowed me down were 6 or maybe 7 toilet breaks- at least 25 minutes gone on just that, had to take off all my layers to get the bib shorts off! Speed would have been better if I was by myself, at least 19.5km/h.

Because I worry about getting into an accident-physical or a mechanical issue and being stranded by myself in the middle of nowhere by myself  and I get lonely.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> So you've got a finish on the record. Improving speed and navigation are the next steps.
> 
> A phone will always run down, so it's either paper route instructions and/or a Garmin/Wahoo. It doesn't need to be an expensive one: my Garmin 200 was £20 second-hand.
> 
> ...


Also there don't seem to be any events from Nottingham. I see a 200k in November from Surbiton (London), but I would take the train there anyway because that's not very local to me still, learnt from my first audax- don't ride far on your bike to start of events. It's also much colder now and it gets dark quicker. There was a 200km going on at the same time and some crazy guy cycled from Lewes in Sussex to Ruislip to do the event.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I completed my first audax. Had about 4100ft elevation. The first 80/85km were okay but the last 40/45km were hard. The Chilterns were a bit brutal. I did all the climbs in the first 80km but after that, there were a few Im ashamed to say I walked my bike,one of the last ones was a 10% gradient hill and didn't have much power left in my legs to power through that anymore. Average speed was nothing to write home about, about 18.9km/h but I was doing the audax with my sister and she was out of shape after not cycling for over a month, so I had to stop a lot for her and go at a really slow pace. I'm proud I managed to do some of the harder climbs, I used the tips on here, don't change gear whilst doing the climb and sit back and relax and focus on breathing. It was quite cold the whole day and the merino wool long sleeve Jersey is not even warm, something you would wear for spring so I wore a long sleeve turtle neck and t shirt underneath it, wore bib shorts and some long sleeve sports leggings over it. Ate less than last time, and didn't use a sports drink mix, only water with hydrating tablets dissolved in it. I did 125km on total and finished at just a few minutes past 6pm, so just in time before it got dark and got the tube home. I have front lights but my back lights either fell off or got stolen. I don't know when I'll do another audax. This took me about 6.5 hours. There was just so much climbing! Or is that a normal amount of climbing for 125km?it was meant to be 117km but made some wrong turns or missed a turn and had to backtrack a few times,but I navigated well. Bike computer said my max speed at any point going down hill was 90km/h but I don't know if that is possible on a bike? Sounds inaccurate even though the Chilterns are very steep and have very long climbs and lots of hills. I just feel really exhausted. But I think I can see lots of improvements in my Hill climbing from when I started. The hills that I used to struggle with in Richmond Park, I can get up them now and not feel like my lungs will explode or have to give up and walk my bike. Also no tyre punctures  When I wax cycling, I saw 3 people in the beginning 20km on the side of the road fixing tyre punctures. Also had to walk through a hedge in Waddesdon Park because the gate blocked the path, and this guy punctured his tyre for the 2nd time because of it. Really nice scenic views though. I don't know if i completed it in the time limit though 😅



Well done, and sounds like you made it round in the time limits. Don’t worry about walking a few of the later hills. The Chilterns are quite punchy and fatigue can overtake the legs. One of aspect of endurance is the ability of the muscles to do repeated hard efforts without fading. Endurance takes time to develop and there are rarely shortcuts to getting there.

As to future events there’s nothing showing in the calendar beyond December at the moment. So don’t assume there won’t be something closer to Nottingham next year. Some of us continue audax all through the winter but many stop till Spring and begin again in late March. So maybe consider another one in the Spring.

Once again well done, and reflect on your success, no matter if you found bits hard. We all find it hard on audaxes at some point, no matter how long we’ve been doing them. It’s part of the attraction apart from great routes. You’re challenging yourself and you may or may not succeed but either way you have a bit of an adventure on the bike.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Well done, and sounds like you made it round in the time limits. Don’t worry about walking a few of the later hills. The Chilterns are quite punchy and fatigue can overtake the legs. One of aspect of endurance is the ability of the muscles to do repeated hard efforts without fading. Endurance takes time to develop and there are rarely shortcuts to getting there.
> 
> As to future events there’s nothing showing in the calendar beyond December at the moment. So don’t assume there won’t be something closer to Nottingham next year. Some of us continue audax all through the winter but many stop till Spring and begin again in late March. So maybe consider another one in the Spring.
> 
> Once again well done, and reflect on your success, no matter if you found bits hard. We all find it hard on audaxes at some point, no matter how long we’ve been doing them. It’s part of the attraction apart from great routes. You’re challenging yourself and you may or may not succeed but either way you have a bit of an adventure on the bike.


I think next time I want to do a much flatter route  if I do another audax. You must have really muscley built-up legs from all these audaxes- like those folk in Richmond park!

When are you doing another audax? I don't know if I would just do another 100km or try push to the 200km? I still don't know how I ever did those 173km a month ago, I thought to myself whilst doing this audax yesterday!

The routes are very nice, much nicer than A roads. 

I don't know what to do next now, probably catch up on weeks of uni work


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I think next time I want to do a much flatter route  if I do another audax. You must have really muscley built-up legs from all these audaxes- like those folk in Richmond park!
> 
> When are you doing another audax? I don't know if I would just do another 100km or try push to the 200km? I still don't know how I ever did those 173km a month ago, I thought to myself whilst doing this audax yesterday!
> 
> ...



Ha, my legs are quite long and thin. There’s muscle there, for sure; they are lean rather than bulky.

My next audax will be next Saturday, a 200km DIY from home. I’ll be passing through Captain Tom’s village.

Catching up on your Uni work sounds like a good plan whilst you recover from your audax.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> A like for the attempt Ian.
> Sorry to hear it was a ride of attrition


The first 200 were enjoyable, but v hard (as I knew). After the hardest section (Bude to Looe) the legs didn't recover and we crawled to Penzance. Then we had the ghastliest meal ever at the only place open (KFC, utterly disgusting!) and ground our way to Newquay, but the prospect of a night-ride on to Bude was less than appealing. 
But i knew it was marginal whether I was fit enough after lock-down, knee problems and the lay-off after the broken ankle last year. I think Richard was more disappointed than me not to finish.


----------



## oreo_muncher (18 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Ha, my legs are quite long and thin. There’s muscle there, for sure; they are lean rather than bulky.
> 
> My next audax will be next Saturday, a 200km DIY from home. I’ll be passing through Captain Tom’s village.
> 
> Catching up on your Uni work sounds like a good plan whilst you recover from your audax.


So no visible muscles in them?

Good luck!! Did you plan your Chinese take away stop? How are you prepping?

That didn't really go to plan today ://///


----------



## Tribansman (18 Oct 2020)

Ian H said:


> The first 200 were enjoyable, but v hard (as I knew). After the hardest section (Bude to Looe) the legs didn't recover and we crawled to Penzance. Then we had the ghastliest meal ever at the only place open (KFC, utterly disgusting!) and ground our way to Newquay, but the prospect of a night-ride on to Bude was less than appealing.
> But i knew it was marginal whether I was fit enough after lock-down, knee problems and the lay-off after the broken ankle last year. I think Richard was more disappointed than me not to finish.



Top effort with all that going on. The ups and downs of the Cornish coast are always brutal and rhythm-busting, so tough no matter how fit you are.

I once had a proper existential crisis triggered by extreme fatigue and a rancid, cold and greasy, utterly repulsive KFC. Something like 'we do this to poor chickens to produce this filth, who do we think we are'!!


----------



## Tribansman (18 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I think next time I want to do a much flatter route  if I do another audax. You must have really muscley built-up legs from all these audaxes- like those folk in Richmond park!
> 
> When are you doing another audax? I don't know if I would just do another 100km or try push to the 200km? I still don't know how I ever did those 173km a month ago, I thought to myself whilst doing this audax yesterday!
> 
> ...



Well done on completing it 👍

Think it's a good idea to try a flatter one next. Climbs at the end of a long ride can feel really tough, much more so than we think they should or than they would be at the start of the day.

Maybe look for an audax in Suffolk or around Newark or Lincoln. They'll _probably_ be flatter than most


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So no visible muscles in them?
> 
> Good luck!! Did you plan your Chinese take away stop? How are you prepping?
> 
> That didn't really go to plan today ://///



Well we all have visible muscles by the shape of our legs.

I don’t plan Chinese for a 200. More likely something savoury from village shop on this one. But if I see something open at about the right time I’ll stop. I fancy a hot pie but I’ll see what’s available on day. Plenty of village shops to choose from. Chinese tends to be if I’m riding into the night.

Prepping? I’ll just ride my bike every day this week. I’ll do a couple of longish rides tomorrow and Wednesday with shorter rides on the other days. I have plenty of 200s in the legs so not much in terms of prep other than keeping legs turning over and getting decent sleep each night.

The bike has its winter tyres on after the blowout on the 400. Chain oiled Friday but possibly top up on Friday depending on mileage rest of this week. Everything else running smooth.


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well done @oreo_muncher It sounds similar to my first audax: 100k, finishing not knowing if I'd got round inside the time cut, taking a wrong turn, walking up hills ... Since then, although I haven't become an avid audaxer, I've done a few.
> 
> There may be somewhat fewer available for now, due both to the onset of winter and the dreaded Covid. In the meantime just keep riding your bike and having fun doing so.


What's the longest audax you done?


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Well we all have visible muscles by the shape of our legs.
> 
> I don’t plan Chinese for a 200. More likely something savoury from village shop on this one. But if I see something open at about the right time I’ll stop. I fancy a hot pie but I’ll see what’s available on day. Plenty of village shops to choose from. Chinese tends to be if I’m riding into the night.
> 
> ...


Now I'm craving Chinese food. What distances do you class as longish and short distances for your prep? 

I washed my bike, degreased it and lubed it before my audax, I hope I done it correctly!


----------



## oreo_muncher (19 Oct 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Well done on completing it 👍
> 
> Think it's a good idea to try a flatter one next. Climbs at the end of a long ride can feel really tough, much more so than we think they should or than they would be at the start of the day.
> 
> Maybe look for an audax in Suffolk or around Newark or Lincoln. They'll _probably_ be flatter than most


I would need to take the train to those areas. For my first audax, I thought it would be a good idea to cycle 53km to Fulbeck for an audax and only managed to complete half the audax because I was worn out. So I'm not doing that again.


----------



## matticus (19 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> 400 is my limit, I can't see myself ever attempting a 600.


This makes no sense at all to me! But it's a broad church, as they say ... :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Now I'm craving Chinese food. What distances do you class as longish and short distances for your prep?
> 
> I washed my bike, degreased it and lubed it before my audax, I hope I done it correctly!



Longish is 4 hours and up. So today was 122km and a bit under 6 hours. Done non stop. I won’t do non stop on the 200km as that’ll bite me in bum later into the ride. More likely stop for a 10 min snack once every couple of hours. I’ll look to cover around 80km on Wed but anything over 3 hours would be fine. My short rides will be a couple of hours stretching up to 3 hours if time permits. I try and do routes that circle round where I live, so I can cut short or extend as little or much as I like, depending how I feel as I go round.

Well you successfully got round your audax ok, so the bike must have been just right. Get into the habit of dealing with any new noises on the bike sooner rather than later. Then a bike shouldn’t need special prep before an audax.


----------



## oreo_muncher (22 Oct 2020)

Since my audax on Saturday, I haven't been cycling even once  Just feel like every day is a struggle, a bit fed up with uni and sort of giving up on everything.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Oct 2020)

So the week turned out to be 120, 60, 70, 70, 50 (km). DIY 200 for tomorrow now submitted. Looks like tailwind out, headwind return. Possible rain towards the end but hopefully nothing too heavy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Since my audax on Saturday, I haven't been cycling even once  Just feel like every day is a struggle, a bit fed up with uni and sort of giving up on everything.



It is good to recover , you’ll get your mojo back. The hard bit is getting out the door , once riding it’s all good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2020)

The DIY 200 went well and even back before sunset and out ran most of the rain. The heavens opened and haven’t stopped whilst I was drinking first cup of tea after shower. Stonking headwind for 100km though. Never felt so good to turn out of it and have normal air resistance on last leg home. That’s the RRTY still in motion.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The DIY 200 went well and even back before sunset and out ran most of the rain. The heavens opened and haven’t stopped whilst I was drinking first cup of tea after shower. Stonking headwind for 100km though. Never felt so good to turn out of it and have normal air resistance on last leg home. That’s the RRTY still in motion.


What did you eat to fuel yourself?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What did you eat to fuel yourself?



Every hour for first 6 hours I had a short bread finger. Then at 140km I had two chilli chicken wraps and a large bag of wotsits. In the last 30km I had Jaffa cakes. Drank 3 litres of water. Right side of hydrated but an extra 500ml would have been good. I was keen to get back before the heavy rain moved in, so didn’t do a long stop.

Evening before Lasagne and garlic bread followed by ice cream.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Every hour for first 6 hours I had a short bread finger. Then at 140km I had two chilli chicken wraps and a large bag of wotsits. In the last 30km I had Jaffa cakes. Drank 3 litres of water. Right side of hydrated but an extra 500ml would have been good. I was keen to get back before the heavy rain moved in, so didn’t do a long stop.
> 
> Evening before Lasagne and garlic bread followed by ice cream.


What is a bread finger? How many hours did it take for you to complete it?Encounter any difficulties?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> What is a bread finger? How many hours did it take for you to complete it?Encounter any difficulties?









An image is just a search engine away 😀

Approx 10 hours elapsed I think. I haven’t loaded up GPS data yet. But based on roughly when I got back and had showered and sat down with tea and toast. No difficulties, just a 20 mph headwind most of second half. The smart charger I bought has sorted out my AA rechargeable. They are still showing 4 out of 4 bars on GPS after today’s 205km. So I’m expecting to get 600km out of a single pair between charges like they used to..


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 554329
> 
> 
> 
> Approx 10 hours elapsed I think. I haven’t loaded up GPS data yet. But based on roughly when I got back and had showered and sat down with tea and toast. No difficulties, just a 20 mph headwind most of second half. The smart charger I bought has sorted out my AA rechargeable. They are still showing 4 out of 4 bars on GPS after today’s 205km.


So you mean shortbread? I don't know how you cycled by just eating 1 of those per hour for 100km! So what's the next audax plan? Are you going to organise an audax yourself for other people to do any time soon?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So you mean shortbread? I don't know how you cycled by just eating 1 of those per hour for 100km! So what's the next audax plan? Are you going to organise an audax yourself for other people to do any time soon?



I did write shortbread!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So you mean shortbread? I don't know how you cycled by just eating 1 of those per hour for 100km! So what's the next audax plan? Are you going to organise an audax yourself for other people to do any time soon?



My next calendar events will be end of March.

In terms of RRTY another DIY 200km in November. Then there’s this event in December https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8593 which I might be tempted to enter for a bit of winter company.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My next calendar events will be end of March.
> 
> In terms of RRTY another DIY 200km in November. Then there’s this event in December https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8593 which I might be tempted to enter for a bit of winter company.


I'm not doing another audax until I find one that's local to me and get a bike computer to use for navigating.


----------



## Nebulous (26 Oct 2020)

Deeside dawdle on Saturday. Only official, and longest ride this year. I can’t believe how much I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> I'm not doing another audax until I find one that's local to me and get a bike computer to use for navigating.



Where are you now, London or Nottingham?


----------



## oreo_muncher (27 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Where are you now, London or Nottingham?


Going back to Nottingham. But I go in between the 2 places all the time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Oct 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Going back to Nottingham. But I go in between the 2 places all the time.



You do know Nottingham is going into tier 3 and that travel in and out is strongly advised against?


----------



## oreo_muncher (27 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You do know Nottingham is going into tier 3 and that travel in and out is strongly advised against?


I don't leave my room much in Nottingham anyway. It's advised NOT enforced. If I get fed up of Notts, I'm going back to London, I don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2020)

Catching up with this (although a bit OT). Well done for completing the 117km ride.
May I suggest you consider joining in on one of the Cycle Chat monthly challenges. Warm up on one for the next 2 months and then start one in earnest in January, and persist through the year. Various distances available: 50km, 50 miles, 100km, 100 miles, plus lunacy options. Making the effort for those will get you out there, and when March comes round you'll find riding 100km+ a piece of (dairy free) cake.


oreo_muncher said:


> What slowed me down were 6 or maybe 7 toilet breaks


I suggest you consider drinking less immediately before and during your ride (briefly discussed on another thread). Provided you need to stop for such with 'normal' regularity (ie same as at home/uni) you will be sufficiently hydrated. Over drinking is to be avoided (and in extremis fatal). The sports drinks manufacturers have pushed the 'hydrate or die' mantra for commercial purposes. Just drink steadily (max 200ml at a time, ideally) and to thirst.


----------



## oreo_muncher (28 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Catching up with this (although a bit OT). Well done for completing the 117km ride.
> May I suggest you consider joining in on one of the Cycle Chat monthly challenges. Warm up on one for the next 2 months and then start one in earnest in January, and persist through the year. Various distances available: 50km, 50 miles, 100km, 100 miles, plus lunacy options. Making the effort for those will get you out there, and when March comes round you'll find riding 100km+ a piece of (dairy free) cake.
> 
> I suggest you consider drinking less immediately before and during your ride (briefly discussed on another thread). Provided you need to stop for such with 'normal' regularity (ie same as at home/uni) you will be sufficiently hydrated. Over drinking is to be avoided (and in extremis fatal). The sports drinks manufacturers have pushed the 'hydrate or die' mantra for commercial purposes. Just drink steadily (max 200ml at a time, ideally) and to thirst.


I wasn't even drinking that much- I think during the whole thing only had about 1.8l max and that was it. 

I'll look into monthly challenges. I might be going on a 45km club ride tomorrow- depending on the weather. What distance can you ride easily without getting too tired? I could do with some cake but had a vegan chocolate croissant today which was top notch.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Oct 2020)

That club ride (plus riding to the RV and back) sounds like a 50km ride right there.
As @ianrauk has said, individuals' needs for liquid are different so 1.8 litres may be right for you. But if you're having to stop 6-7 times (ie more than once an hour) that suggests to me over-imbibing. I suggest you reduce either your frequency of drinking or take just a couple of mouthfuls each time, or both. If you're getting a dry mouth, consider trying to (practise) breathing in through your nose more.
I'd expect hope to stop for a slash no more than twice per 100km, and I am old and weak.
'Distance to ride without getting 'too' tired'? Go to the monthly challenge ride chat threads or the 'audax' sub-forum for insights into those who enjoy riding longer.


----------



## Nebulous (31 Oct 2020)

Audax postponed for today. Probably sensible decision, 60mph winds forecast with heavy rain. Taking place on the 7th now.


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 Oct 2020)

Nebulous said:


> Taking place on the 7th now.


Maybe


----------



## Nebulous (31 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Maybe



I hope it will. It has been a tough year, and I probably pinned too much on this ride. Losing it to weather after all that was disappointing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Seems unlikely now


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2020)

Got a 200km DIY entered for tomorrow for my November RRTY.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2020)

And all completed and finished before sunset. Think I had more daylight on this than my October one day before clocks changed. Really mild day was bare armed and no gloves after about 9am. Lovely ride in the sun.


----------



## oreo_muncher (2 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> And all completed and finished before sunset. Think I had more daylight on this than my October one day before clocks changed. Really mild day was bare armed and no gloves after about 9am. Lovely ride in the sun.


Need more details than that  Did you get Chinese food? How long did it take you? Any difficulties along the way? The highlights? What time did you leave and arrive? Shame you didn't take pictures.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Need more details than that  Did you get Chinese food? How long did it take you? Any difficulties along the way? The highlights? What time did you leave and arrive? Shame you didn't take pictures.



I did take pictures but on a Polaroid cube which needs plugging into PC to get them.

No Chinese food. Shortbread fingers, hobnobs, and two rounds of jam butties. Crumpet following by quiche, chips and beans once home. Drank 2.5 litres of water.

A route north east to Kings Lynn to take advantage of a 20 mph tail wind with gusts to 45 mph gusts. Train back home. You could really feel the push when the wind was directly behind. Headwind in places but probably no more than 40 mins tops. Heavy rain around 8am but rode out of it.

Rode along the paved cycleway on right hand side of great Ouse as the sun dipped to the horizon over the water. Through the riverside area before turning for the railway station. Also bit of easy gravel riding by side of river on the run in to Ely.

Set off just before 7am and finished about 4pm. So what’s that about 9 hours elapsed? Then 1.5 hours on empty trains back home. Put my warmer jacket on once finished and before getting on train.

No difficulties and my favourite bits are riding along side the rivers and fens on deserted roads or tracks with a nice tailwind making it effortless. Caught kids leaving school with the usual exclamations as a recumbent goes by. Watching the sun set over the Great Ouse after I’d finished was a particular highlight.

Tomorrow I will see how the photos have come out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2020)

Here you go @oreo_muncher

It was 9.5 hours elapsed and 9 hours 5 mins riding time.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Seems unlikely now


Well it happened - just done it. Deeside Dawdle. 

Positives - I’ve got a bit of power, zwift time trials and intervals must be doing something. 
Negatives - I’m carrying too much weight, and I’m out of condition - sore shoulders and sore rear end.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2020)

Great stuff


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2020)

I’m working on my December 200 for RRTY. Decided on a war memorial theme. Have marked 35 in my home county and just need to work out the route now. Hopefully mild early Dec to get it done early in the month.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Route draft done and 202km. Can’t hit all the war memorials in this distance, about 97%. Need to double check route as some war memorials in towns. So just need to check roads wont be too busy for my taste.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Route draft done and 202km. Can’t hit all the war memorials in this distance, about 97%. Need to double check route as some war memorials in towns. So just need to check roads wont be too busy for my taste.


How many war memorials are you cycling past in total?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How many war memorials are you cycling past in total?



It should be about 30 memorials.


----------



## matticus (24 Nov 2020)

Good work! We expect 30 photos.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> Good work! We expect 30 photos.



That‘s the plan. Need to add alerts for them all.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It should be about 30 memorials.


Do you have a planned stop for a Chinese take away this time?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Do you have a planned stop for a Chinese take away this time?



Chinese tends to be only if riding into the evening or overnight. So a 300km audax or longer. With a 7am start I’ll be finished by tea time. I’ll have a stop between 12pm to 1pm to have something savoury like a wrap and to top up my water bottles. Mostly I’ll be stopping once an hour or so for some shortbread or a hob nob.


----------



## oreo_muncher (24 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Chinese tends to be only if riding into the evening or overnight. So a 300km audax or longer. With a 7am start I’ll be finished by tea time. I’ll have a stop between 12pm to 1pm to have something savoury like a wrap and to top up my water bottles. Mostly I’ll be stopping once an hour or so for some shortbread or a hob nob.


How many calories do you think you burn on these rides vs consume during the rides?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How many calories do you think you burn on these rides vs consume during the rides?



Well on my November 200

Calories consumed approx 2,400. Spread fairly evenly through ride, stopping to eat once an hour plus a longer lunch about 6 hours in.

I do audaxes at a relatively low intensity. So let’s assume I burn 400 calories per hour. Plus I burn roughly 60% carbohydrate and 40% fat. I pedalled for 9 hours. So 3,600 calories. Of that approx 2160 calories were carbohydrate supplied and 1,440 came from fat.

So I’ve built about a 1200 calories deficit during the ride. A good evening meal will make up the difference.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> How many calories do you think you burn on these rides vs consume during the rides?


To offer another perspective (I really don't keep track of the amount of calories I consume to be frank, I just keep eating).
Last 200km audax (DIY a fortnight ago) shows on Garmin Connect as a consumption of 3102 calories (these are kCal of course). This calculation depends on a doubtful algorithm but let's go for 3100 in 10 hours riding (9 hours pedalling).
Breakfast: Double porridge, with raisins, dates, syrup and banana before starting: 600+ calories (as opposed to 200 for a normal breakfast)
During day:
2 bananas (2 x 89 =) 178 calories
Peanut, cookie and raisin 'dip-in' mix on-the-go: about 600 calories
2 Clif bars (2 x 267 = ) 534 calories
Pasty (bought at single stop): 569 calories

So that's 2500 calories consumed against an outlay of 3100. An immediate sandwich (+other) at the end at home and I'm in balance and not over-hungry for supper. So as @YukonBoy (NB he is supine, more aero and thus probably uses less calories per hour) says: "A good evening meal will make up the difference."
And on LEL 2017 I gained weight over the course of 100 hours, as the food was so good at every control: I ate a meal (two at Moffat and Louth) at every control except the first one (St Ives).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2020)

Now planning my 200 for week after next assuming forecast holds. As long as no ice forecast I’ll get my DIY submitted end of next week.


----------



## oreo_muncher (29 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Now planning my 200 for week after next assuming forecast holds. As long as no ice forecast I’ll get my DIY submitted end of next week.


Keep us updated


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Keep us updated



Was aiming for Friday but forecast rain all day. So now looking at doing it Saturday, which is currently forecast to be dry and also ice free.


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Dec 2020)

Hope all the war memorials pop up as you expect.


----------



## oreo_muncher (10 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Was aiming for Friday but forecast rain all day. So now looking at doing it Saturday, which is currently forecast to be dry and also ice free.


We're going to be expecting lots of pictures of all the war memorials  Take some nice snacks with you, maybe some oreos


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> We're going to be expecting lots of pictures of all the war memorials  Take some nice snacks with you, maybe some oreos



Already got my hobnobs and shortbreads. Maybe try Oreos next time? Also entered the Willy Warmer 200 calendar event which runs on 16th of January. Be nice to see some other riders, haven’t done a calendar event since last March.


----------



## Tribansman (10 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Already got my hobnobs and shortbreads. Maybe try Oreos next time? Also entered the Willy Warmer 200 calendar event which runs on 16th of January. Be nice to see some other riders, haven’t done a calendar event since last March.



I've entered that too, will help burn off the Christmas excess


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> I've entered that too, will help burn off the Christmas excess



When I was checking the date was okay with my wife she responded with 😂


16th Jan is fine - but I've checked the forecast for that day, and its either going to snow/hail or be cold & icy with black ice.
Or did it say deep floods...

She knows the history of some of my winter audaxes !


----------



## Tribansman (10 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> When I was checking the date was okay with my wife she responded with 😂
> 
> 
> 16th Jan is fine - but I've checked the forecast for that day, and its either going to snow/hail or be cold & icy with black ice.
> ...



😂 at least you checked... 

got decent lights and studded tyres, I'm all in!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> 😂 at least you checked...
> 
> got decent lights and studded tyres, I'm all in!



Ah but do you have the scuba gear as well?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2020)

DIY entry for tomorrow now submitted. Opted to go clockwise as think the hills work better that way.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Ah but do you have the scuba gear as well?



Mask and snorkel, aqualungs are for wimps


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2020)

Today’s successfully completed. Now having my tea.


----------



## oreo_muncher (12 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Today’s successfully completed. Now having my tea.


Waiting for the pictures inpatiently and a very detailed story about your adventure!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Waiting for the pictures inpatiently and a very detailed story about your adventure!



My December 200km ride, for audax RRTY. Just three more months now to get this one finished, after delay, due to audax suspension for four months earlier in year.

A DIY route to visit as many war memorials in Hertfordshire as possible. Managed 35 memorials out of 45 I'd identified the locations of.

I'd moved this ride to Saturday to avoid the rain of Friday and Sunday but the weather had not heard the forecast. It rained on and off till around 2pm, some of it heavy.

The route initially took me out via Baldock to Ashwell, before returning through Letchworth and Hitchin. On the hill to Ashwell I overtook a family of six out in the rain. Hit my peak HR of 160 here. The incentive of overtaking other cyclists on hills! It calmed down after that. Traffic wasn't too bad this early on a Saturday. After Hitchin I was once more back in the lanes. Descending the hill after Lilley and before Whitwell I bumped into Tom Deakins riding the opposite way. He was out on his Bricks and Moretaine 200km perm. He'd stopped at Spokes cafe. Afer a brief chat and both agreeing we'd cooled a little in the rain we headed our separate ways.

I now headed east into the Chilterns and the hills came one after the other. Not long or particualrly steep but lots of them. Harpenden was busy with Christmas traffic but soon enough I'd made it to Redbourn and entered a lovely quiet lane to Flamsted. It took a while to find the memorial in Flamsted as it was hidden by a parked car. I was glad I perservered in finding it. Once through Markyate and into what I'd call the core of the Chilterns.

I went along the road where Richard Bragg had come off and think I've identified the pot hole that took him out. It's a big shallow hole that will just rattle you if both hands are on the bars, but can see it taking you down if one hand only is holding the steering.

A brief outing into Buckinghamshire near Ashridge and then onwards towards Gaddeson. After Gaddeson I entered some comedy off road. A steep muddy hill, too slippery to ride it all. So I walked up this hill and was pleased to find I could ride down the other side if a little gingerly. After that I rejoined solid surfaces and roads once more.

The Inns of Court Officers Training Corps Memorial, erected in c1920 on Berkhamsted Common, is listed at Grade II for the following principal reasons: * Architectural interest: as an elegant stone obelisk resting upon a moulded base, pedestal and stepped base; * Commemorative: as a tangible reminder of the men of the Inns of Court Officer Training Corp, who trained in the nearby First World War training trenches on Berkhamsted Common, and the sacrifice they made for their country; * Historic interest: as a war memorial that has strong cultural and historic significance within both a local and national context.

Thanks to the local expert who was there and recited the above. I must visit the remaining 600m of trenches sometime.

Down to Berkhampstead and a road chocka with cars and slow going. Once out of town towards Bourne End the traffic eased. Unfortunately from there to Hemel Hempstead involved going over a bridge that was out. So ended up on A40 for one junction. A dual carriage way, oh joy! Traffic was well behaved though and only one car driver beeped. Clearly they weren't paying attention.

Gawd Hemel is hilly but soon enough I got out the main traffic. I’d been riding primary on the busy main route from the A40 exit. This enabled me to get back to my route planned along the quieter back roads. I reached the war memorial where I stopped to have my sandwiches and picnic eggs and hot chocolate. Then onwards to St Albans. Here I hit six sets of traffic all red and lots of traffic. So so slow. Then onto the Alban Way to Hatfield. A bit of a muddy cycle track in Welham Green and then onto Essendon. The old A414 to Hertford then Bramfield, Harmer Green, and Woolmer Green. Watton at Stone, Walkern and home. Some excellent Christmas lights display on last leg in dark.

A good day out and sobering reading the inscriptions and see the names on all the memorials. I must visit the ones I could not fit into the route. Wetter than forecast by a long way but fitted the mood of the memorials and war.

Just 1.5 litres of water plus hot chocolate drunk. Countless shortbread fingers, an oat bar, a dozen picnic eggs, plus two rounds of jam and banana sandwiches.

Photos later, they are on PC.


----------



## Ian H (13 Dec 2020)

I have been press-ganged into a hilly 200 through North Devon next week. Should be 'fun'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

Some great winter lights last night as well.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2020)

Has anyone been able to find and download the Audax DIY App?
@Ian H


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Has anyone been able to find and download the Audax DIY App?
> @Ian H



Visit and log into eb.audax.uk and under my account —> get the app


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Visit and log into eb.audax.uk and under my account —> get the app
> View attachment 563175


Cheers, finally. Why make something so simple, so hard to access ffs


----------



## Ian H (13 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Has anyone been able to find and download the Audax DIY App?
> @Ian H


I really should take a look at this, but I haven't done so yet. Sorry, not much help.


----------



## Ian H (13 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers, finally. Why make something so simple, so hard to access ffs


Probably because it's still very much beta.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2020)

Ian H said:


> Probably because it's still very much beta.


Not so much that Ian, rather then the instructions are not very clear.


----------



## Ian H (13 Dec 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Not so much that Ian, rather then the instructions are not very clear.


I'd better have a look. I gather there's still development work to do, and it's only approved for a few perm events at present.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Dec 2020)

Unfortunately, the app is only available for Android phones. I have an iPhone


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2020)

With tier 4, now back to looking at a DIY in my home county for Jan RRTY. Assuming calendar event I’m entered into will not run. Aiming for 9th Jan with two different loops via the house. So hot meal indoors between loops and head out with fresh hot chocolate on both loops.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2021)

Calendar event confirmed as postponed and DIY for next weekend now plotted. A 125km loop followed by a 76km loop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2021)

Audax now suspended.

On the plus side I’ll now get a lie in next Saturday and I can still go out and ride my bike.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (15 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> When I was checking the date was okay with my wife she responded with 😂
> 
> 
> 16th Jan is fine - but I've checked the forecast for that day, and its either going to snow/hail or be cold & icy with black ice.
> ...




Is your wife psychic? Blimey that's accurate - a month ahead!


----------



## matticus (17 Jan 2021)

My next entered event is Deanos (rescheduled) 1000k on April 31. In an effort to get motivated I have put stickers in my colour on the team holiday planner.
Seems too early to actually book anything; all plans seem v fragile currently :-\


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jan 2021)

That looks like a cracking ride, Matt. Will be extra challenging for many (of those entered) after so few long rides in the last 16 months. Getting the miles in has to be a 'must' if you want to enjoy it.
Severn Across aka LWL for me - early May.
As you say - all plans look fragile (even though I'll have been vaccinated (first dose) in March).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Is your wife psychic? Blimey that's accurate - a month ahead!



Wasn‘t far off was it!


----------



## oreo_muncher (17 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wasn‘t far off was it!


Why did you change your username?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> Why did you change your username?



I no longer ride a Yukon and fancied a change


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2021)

The 100km event I have a place that was due to take place in March for has been postponed again until 2022. Sad, but the best decision.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

I have an event I normally run end of March but I’m assuming it’ll still be lockdown of some form for many.


----------



## Tripster (12 Feb 2021)

An interest in Audax and longer distance cycles was partly what I joined CC for, why I eventually opted for the Mason Resolution and mainly read only this forum area. (No experience to join in) 
With Lockdown and home schooling 10 year olds the bikes never turned a wheel yet and looking unlikely to be much opportunity to do any audaxes for a while. Shame but least its longer to prepare and get some decent kit.


----------



## Ian H (12 Feb 2021)

I've been keeping the legs turning with frequent outings of around 50km, occasionally longer. Crossing my fingers that my own events can go ahead.


----------



## footloose crow (12 Feb 2021)

Ian H said:


> I've been keeping the legs turning with frequent outings of around 50km, occasionally longer. Crossing my fingers that my own events can go ahead.


I am crossing my fingers your events run too. And the others in the south west, otherwise the calendar looks very bare for the next nine months. Maybe April?? Perhaps May??


----------



## Ian H (12 Feb 2021)

There are quite a few events scheduled but not published yet, as organisers wait and see.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

Fingers crossed it will not be too long. I have a DIY I'm wanting to do 

This extra time on my hands has given me the chance to look over what awards I could work towards though as I like a target - work out what distances I need to cover for each ride, etc. 

And my AUK buff arrived today too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2021)

Clocked up 87km yesterday. Longest since audax suspended. Thought I’d remind the legs about what longer rides feel like. Would have rounded up to 100km had I got out the house earlier. Maybe I’ll manage that next week before the legs forget how to do distance.

Looking forward to when it’s possible to do a few different roads and lanes other than from home 🤗


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fingers crossed it will not be too long. I have a DIY I'm wanting to do
> 
> This extra time on my hands has given me the chance to look over what awards I could work towards though as I like a target - work out what distances I need to cover for each ride, etc.
> 
> And my AUK buff arrived today too.



Just keep ticking over with those 2-3 hour rides or so. Events will be coming back but hard to be sure when yet. It’s a watch and wait game with no clear dates to work to.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2021)

Some calendar events are open for entry on the AUK website. Just signed up for an event at the beginning of July. 

An event I signed up for last year that was postponed to this year is still marked as suspended. It may still go ahead as it's in May... fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

Entered the Woodman 100, which is running April 17th. Will ECE up to 200. Planning a DIY 200 for March 29th.

Working on the organisation of my events for this year. Looking at weekends in August, September, and October.


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

I've looked but am holding off at the moment as it'll depend on what races are on. With track, and road / TT, racing re-starting it could be a busy year.

And yes, track riding and audax really don't mix.


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> And yes, track riding and audax really don't mix.


True - at least not if you want to win both.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

I don't think I want to go back to audaxes. Haven't really cycled properly since November. Now doing the 25 minute cycle to uni is a struggle.


----------



## matticus (6 Mar 2021)

As a non-driver, I'll have to miss the first few weeks of events and watch the mob of happy faces from afar. (annoyingly, my favourite easy-ish 300 is on April 10th! 🤦‍♀️ )
Quite a few long-uns are looking feasible for the summer/autumn though :-) Seems like most are still "Suspended" on the calendar, but the orgs are keen unofficially*

(I might take the day off on March29th and ride a local perm, maybe even one of the 300s that go quite near me.)
*i.e. on YACF


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2021)

I have a 200 DIY that I wanted to do last September (first I was ill, then family stuff, then lockdown) that I want to do. A nice trip out to the seaside. I wonder how soon I can squeeze that in after 29th.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've looked but am holding off at the moment as it'll depend on what races are on. With track, and road / TT, racing re-starting it could be a busy year.
> 
> And yes, track riding and audax really don't mix.



That is why multiple laps were banned in audax. There was an unfortunate incident ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

I’ve managed rides of 70km, 118km, 75km this week. Legs have felt good at end. So bodes well for return to 200’s. I’ll aim to try and get a 100km (ish) ride once a week till audax restarts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I don't think I want to go back to audaxes. Haven't really cycled properly since November. Now doing the 25 minute cycle to uni is a struggle.



It will feel like that when you been off the bike a while. Maybe think about a return in the summer once you’ve built your cycling fitness back. I’ll give you something to aim at, and purpose to getting back to regular cycling.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It will feel like that when you been off the bike a while. Maybe think about a return in the summer once you’ve built your cycling fitness back. I’ll give you something to aim at, and purpose to getting back to regular cycling.


I dont know what my summer will look like. So can't plan a goal.don't know where I'll be and what I'll be doing. And just don't feel very motivated.


----------



## Tripster (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I dont know what my summer will look like. So can't plan a goal.don't know where I'll be and what I'll be doing. And just don't feel very motivated.


Suggestions in your personal thread to watch some Katie Kookaburra for excellent motivation.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Suggestions in your personal thread to watch some Katie Kookaburra for excellent motivation.


I watched her before. She's okay. Doesn't really motivate me. She just doesn't have that sort of personality that makes me energised.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I dont know what my summer will look like. So can't plan a goal.don't know where I'll be and what I'll be doing. And just don't feel very motivated.



One way to guarantee you won’t know what your summer will be like, is to be aimless. What you can do is prepare, so if the opportunity arises, you will be ready to seize it.

What do you want your summer to be like, cycling wise? Once you understand that you’ll know how to prepare.


----------



## Tripster (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I watched her before. She's okay. Doesn't really motivate me. She just doesn't have that sort of personality that makes me energised.


Oh well if you can’t energise yourself. I always think if you really enjoy something then you will enjoy doing it and motivation because easy. Maybe cycling isnt for you. Try loads of other hobbies and see which sparks you


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> One way to guarantee you won’t know what your summer will be like, is to be aimless. What you can do is prepare, so if the opportunity arises, you will be ready to seize it.
> 
> What do you want your summer to be like, cycling wise? Once you understand that you’ll know how to prepare.


I think it's unlikely I'll get the internship I applied for so mostly likely in a job or doing volunteering.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I think it's unlikely I'll get the internship I applied for so mostly likely in a job or doing volunteering.



Right and that’s fine. But do you want to be cycling regardless of internship or volunteering? If so, what kind of cycling would you like to do in the summer? What I’m getting at , is that you don’t need to pick a particular audax right now. But your goal might be to be able to ride a 100km audax come the summer. So you work on being ready for that. When you know what’s happening and where you’ll be based. Then you can see what audaxes are coming up.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Right and that’s fine. But do you want to be cycling regardless of internship or volunteering? If so, what kind of cycling would you like to do in the summer? What I’m getting at , is that you don’t need to pick a particular audax right now. But your goal might be to be able to ride a 100km audax come the summer. So you work on being ready for that. When you know what’s happening and where you’ll be based. Then you can see what audaxes are coming up.


Probably just commuting or the odd leisure ride. Right now got 5 pieces of coursework to do and it's still freezing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> Probably just commuting or the odd leisure ride. Right now got 5 pieces of coursework to do and it's still freezing.



and that’s fine. Not everyone takes to audax and long distance. It might be in your future but not yet. Motivations and interests wax and wane over the years.


----------



## oreo_muncher (6 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> and that’s fine. Not everyone takes to audax and long distance. It might be in your future but not yet. Motivations and interests wax and wane over the years.


I know I used to be able to do 100km and used to be and to do 80km at ease with no fatigue, a bit sad that ability is gone


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> I know I used to be able to do 100km and used to be and to do 80km at ease with no fatigue, a bit sad that ability is gone



It will come back with regular and consistent cycling. Fitness needs constant maintenance else it fades away.


----------



## footloose crow (6 Mar 2021)

Entered three audaxes last night. Breakfast in Bampton (100k), Goats Head Soup (160k) and Dales and Abbots (100k). Not tried a 200k event so will do some local DIYs (after 29th March) over that distance to see what happens. 

Cold at the moment isn't it? Looking forward to some warmer rides.


----------



## Tripster (6 Mar 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Entered three audaxes last night. Breakfast in Bampton (100k), Goats Head Soup (160k) and Dales and Abbots (100k). Not tried a 200k event so will do some local DIYs (after 29th March) over that distance to see what happens.
> 
> Cold at the moment isn't it? Looking forward to some warmer rides.


Hoping to build stamina even when working overseas and enter one towards end of year. Local in or around Lake District be nice


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Hoping to build stamina even when working overseas and enter one towards end of year. Local in or around Lake District be nice



There have been some good ones in the Lake District. I’d also look at Andy’s events out of Burnley.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

Managed a 100km ride every week of March so far. Legs feeling good. Have mapped out a DIY 200km from home for March 29th. Then I have booked onto a calendar event (which I’ll ECE) in April. It will be my first calendar event for a year. Looking forward to seeing a few others. I have a 400km in June delayed from last year. So I’ll think about a 300km ride for May.


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2021)

I've gone and entered a 300 (I don't think anyone is allowed to open entries to longer rides yet?): Old Roads from Exeter-ish. May bank holiday Sat - hopefully visit ag-ed relative on the Sunday!

Annoyingly my local perms are not yet open - would like to do one on March29th as a celebration of the return of events 

( I *might* do an SR of 4 different length events, but without a 200. I've IDed suitable events in the calendar, just waiting for them to open ... Has anyone looked at WillPom's crazy Bristol-Glasgow-Bristol??)


----------



## oreo_muncher (17 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Managed a 100km ride every week of March so far. Legs feeling good. Have mapped out a DIY 200km from home for March 29th. Then I have booked onto a calendar event (which I’ll ECE) in April. It will be my first calendar event for a year. Looking forward to seeing a few others. I have a 400km in June delayed from last year. So I’ll think about a 300km ride for May.


Tell us about your DIY 200km


----------



## lane (17 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Some calendar events are open for entry on the AUK website. Just signed up for an event at the beginning of July.
> 
> An event I signed up for last year that was postponed to this year is still marked as suspended. It may still go ahead as it's in May... fingers crossed 🤞



Exactly the same here got my entry in for a 200km in July - had entered last year but did not go ahead. Plenty of time to regain my fitness.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> I've gone and entered a 300 (I don't think anyone is allowed to open entries to longer rides yet?): Old Roads from Exeter-ish. May bank holiday Sat - hopefully visit ag-ed relative on the Sunday!
> 
> Annoyingly my local perms are not yet open - would like to do one on March29th as a celebration of the return of events
> 
> ( I *might* do an SR of 4 different length events, but without a 200. I've IDed suitable events in the calendar, just waiting for them to open ... Has anyone looked at WillPom's crazy Bristol-Glasgow-Bristol??)



Perms should be open for entry from March 22nd.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> Tell us about your DIY 200km



It’s a loop north up through Cambridgeshire and touching a bit of Bedfordshire, (possibly Northamptonshire as well) before returning back into Hertfordshire. It’ll be a relatively flat one compared to what I’m used to. But will work as a reintroduction to 200km, my last one being early December.

I will be doing validation by GPS. So will likely carry all the food I need for the ride and top up water if necessary.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

Clocked up 99km today which went well well. Got my first Covid jab tomorrow morning. They don’t seem to recommend a long ride after the jab for some reason.😂 So got the ride in , in case side effects into the weekend.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Mar 2021)

(No) Breakfast in Bampton on 10 April - with option to ECE it up to 200.


----------



## matticus (17 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Perms should be open for entry from March 22nd.


Citation please, oh great Emperor! 
(this is the latest I've seen: http://forum.audax.uk/index.php?topic=2032.msg16349#msg16349 )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Citation please, oh great Emperor!
> (this is the latest I've seen: http://forum.audax.uk/index.php?topic=2032.msg16349#msg16349 )



I am an organiser of both calendar and permanent events. I have an email from the Permanents Secretary stating it as thus.

”In order to allow for the validation of eligible Permanent events up to 300km distance for up to 6 riders per event route per day in England, and Permanent events up to 200km distance for up to 2 riders per event route per day in Wales from 29th March, I shall un-suspend entry to these events during the week 22nd to 28th March.”


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> Has anyone looked at WillPom's crazy Bristol-Glasgow-Bristol??


I had a look at this, and wow! I am no where near ready to do something like this. I'm not saying never, I am saying not now. I would need to become much, much fitter to even attempt it. 

1,600km total and ~24,000m of elevation. Self-supported = extra weight = more challenging ride. 

To quote my kids, 'that would be awesome!' 

Link to event 

And if anyone were to ask me, 'Why?', my answer would be, 'Because.'


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I had a look at this, and wow! I am no where near ready to do something like this. I'm not saying never, I am saying not now. I would need to become much, much fitter to even attempt it.
> 
> 1,600km total and ~24,000m of elevation. Self-supported = extra weight = more challenging ride.
> 
> ...



The overall min average speed does drop to 12 km/h though. So provided you’re getting enough sleep each night to recover sufficiently. You may surprise yourself. In some ways the longer rides are easier if you are a diesel that can just keep going going and going despite a lack of speed.

As to self supported just use booking.com or travel lodge etc to sort out sleep spots. You don’t have to take a tent!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2021)

Plus to add. I’ve heard there will be a 10 day BP version. So 160km per day. Near enough a fast paced tour with enough time to stop in evening, eat and sleep.


----------



## matticus (20 Mar 2021)

I think the views while walking up Hardknott will make it all worthwhile!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> I think the views while walking up Hardknott will make it all worthwhile!



Gears is all you need


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The overall min average speed does drop to 12 km/h though.


Did I read elsewhere that (Will said) the minimum speed (LRM) is less since this ride (Bristol - Glasgow - Bristol) has an average of over 11m climb per km?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Did I read elsewhere that (Will said) the minimum speed (LRM) is less since this ride (Bristol - Glasgow - Bristol) has an average of over 11m climb per km?



He did, so if run as single LRM would be 12 km/h min overall and maybe less because of the 11m per km.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2021)

A 93km ride yesterday, and 113km ride today. Legs felt good. Ready for a return to 200km audaxes next week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2021)

Successfully executed my DIY 200 today. Strong winds which became headwinds once I started turning west and south for home. Only 45 mins stopped, pleased with that.


----------



## Ian H (29 Mar 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> (No) Breakfast in Bampton on 10 April - with option to ECE it up to 200.


Similarly.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2021)

I'm going to have to wait until the kids are back at school to do my DIY 200. No time this weekend, doubtful the weekend after.


----------



## Ian H (3 Apr 2021)

Currently there are places on the Combwich Century  and just a couple on the Valley of the Rocks 200.
I'm still sorting out the exact nature of the controls.


----------



## Spartak (7 Apr 2021)

When are calendar events resuming...? 

# apologies if this has been asked/answered before....


----------



## matticus (7 Apr 2021)

Spartak said:


> When are calendar events resuming...?
> 
> # apologies if this has been asked/answered before....


They already have mate! 

(including a 300 from Noocasull )

400s and longer start ... err maybe the May17th Step?


----------



## footloose crow (10 Apr 2021)

Breakfast in Bampton - which did not involve any breakfast - ran today. A 100k calendar Audax at last. Cold start but the sun came out later. Very pleasant to talk to someone other than the cat and a lovely route especially the second half along rolling quiet lanes with far reaching views. The Coop in Wiveliscombe expressed some irritation with the long line of cyclists clutching a chocolate bar and asking for a receipt. There has to be a better way to do this, perhaps the e-Brevet as an option for all events?





Bampton cafe open for takeaway cake only.


----------



## Solocle (13 Apr 2021)

Crazy idea, but it'd tempting to DIY this one for the Spring Bank Holiday.




Start at Exeter, controls at Axminster (45 km), Lincoln (385 km), Humber Bridge (443 km), finish at York.

The route is pretty simple - Fosse Way, then Ermine St.

Departing at 6am on the Saturday would mean hitting the A303 section at before 10am, Bath at around lunchtime. The A429 around Cirencester is 160 km in, so around 4pm. Leicester is the 300 km mark, so before 3am on Sunday. It's then an early morning dash up the A46 to the 2nd control, Lincoln, 9am on Sunday. Should be a decently quiet DC dash. The A15, before minor roads to the Humber bridge, around lunchtime, then finishing in York at 5pm.

I'm sure there's a more scenic route, but charging across the country in the wheel ruts of roman chariots is kind of my idea of fun. And I think the slow audax timings are pretty ideal traffic wise.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> Crazy idea, but it'd tempting to DIY this one for the Spring Bank Holiday.
> View attachment 583744
> 
> Start at Exeter, controls at Axminster (45 km), Lincoln (385 km), Humber Bridge (443 km), finish at York.
> ...


The A46 from Leicester is now a dual carriage way I would not cycle on . You can almost run along it on the old A46 I would check your route . There are much better route Leicester to Lincoln


----------



## Solocle (13 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> The A46 from Leicester is now a dual carriage way I would not cycle on . You can almost run along it on the old A46 I would check your route . There are much better route Leicester to Lincoln


While I saw that, and do use sections, e.g. the section by Bingham is highly inconvenient when heading northbound. Through Newark, easy.




Indeed, the goal is to retrace the original alignment as much as is feasible. Leicester to Cotgrave has no old alignment, there's the bit around Brough that's again Southbound only.

If I'm on time (and being ahead of time is unlikely to be an issue unless I have a monstrous tailwind, in which case, stop for dinner)... I'll be hitting it between 3 and 9 am on a Sunday morning. I might even be able to get a bit of a move on, making that end time an hour or two earlier, and that lush smooth trunk road tarmac is sure to be a treat after 300 km of riding. Unless the A46 is significantly worse than other trunk roads, I'm unlikely to have an issue with it.





8am on Sunday morning, A35.



Dogtrousers said:


> Oddly enough that route is extremely similar to my summer tour in planning. Except my route is a bit more wiggly, and I plan to take 5 days
> 
> (I'll be accompanying a friend along part of his LeJoG and our route is dictated by the locations of friends' houses).


I definitely am considering doing it as more of a tour, but the Fosse Way is of particular personal importance as both my parents lived on it (at different points, then the same point) for a long time. Hence an unwillingness to deviate, but instead to time the worst sections of it as not to be busy.


----------



## matticus (13 Apr 2021)

That quantity of straight, same compass direction would drive me bonkers if there wasn't a "point" to it. You sound quite motivated so should be fine👍 (and York is quite a nice place to finish - maybe recycle it for an Arrow next year??)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> Crazy idea, but it'd tempting to DIY this one for the Spring Bank Holiday.
> View attachment 583744
> 
> Start at Exeter, controls at Axminster (45 km), Lincoln (385 km), Humber Bridge (443 km), finish at York.
> ...



Humber bridge closed to cyclists at the moment.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2021)

My next audax is this weekend. The Woodman 100 which I’ll ECE up to 200.


----------



## Solocle (13 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> That quantity of straight, same compass direction would drive me bonkers if there wasn't a "point" to it. You sound quite motivated so should be fine👍 (and York is quite a nice place to finish - maybe recycle it for an Arrow next year??)


I quite like cycling to get somewhere, so a one way epic should be right up my street, and arrow straight means I'm getting the quickest route 

Indeed, my first century was a relatively straight line, albeit on windy back roads.






Ming the Merciless said:


> Humber bridge closed to cyclists at the moment.


I am aware of that, but if it's still closed by the Spring Bank Holiday, I'll view it as even more of a pisstake than it already is, and just use the carriageway. Play the out of the loop southerner who's ridden 250 miles card if necessary.  It is still a 40 mile detour to keep to the Roman route while avoiding the bridge, after all.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2021)

Beautiful day for an audax. When from 0C to 11C with perfect blue skies. Rode the Woodman 100 and ECEd it from home. So nice to ride with others and chat. Managed 220km all told.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2021)

Next one is this Sunday - *The Red Penny Ride from Saffron Walden*


----------



## Solocle (8 May 2021)

If all goes to plan, I'll set out early tomorrow morning on this DIY route (not getting it validated).





200 km of easy navigation, with the first 100k being tailwind, then 100k cross-headwind drag. Hopefully a reasonable test of the bike setup, and a stepping stone to longer.

See how I feel about the 50k back home, I can get a lift if I'm not feeling up to it.


----------



## Solocle (9 May 2021)

Well, I got up a bit late to really consider the 200k, so instead went with the century loop that just cut out Basingstoke.

I still went down to Winchester, had a nice cold pint, and can't wait for all this to blow over.

































Total: 173 km


----------



## matticus (10 May 2021)

Solocle said:


> See how I feel about the 50k back home, I can get a lift if I'm not feeling up to it.


That is the least Audaxy thing I have read this year :P

Looks like you had a good day in the saddle, and picked the better day for weather 👍


----------



## Solocle (19 May 2021)

Well, I've actually been planning the logistics of this route, with an eye on the bank holiday weekend!




I do suspect that I'll probably end up bailing at either Warwick or Leicester, and I'll definitely be behind pace - if nothing else, to get a sleep stop at Leicester, then hit the A46 at 5am on Sunday Morning.

EDIT:




Some logistical changes, and it won't be at randonneur pace, particularly given the copious amout of sleeping. But both days after the gentle ride up on the Thursday night are over 200 km (it's effectively 50-250-210).
I very much suspect that I will have had enough at Leicester - accommodation is now booked at Leicester Forest East services. On the other hand, I've felt _OK _(relatively speaking) after 250 km of a 500k attempt (Cambridge on the Full Fat Festive 500). Having a goal that wasn't just going back to the start helped, so I think the psychology of this route should work in my favour.
Working against me, virtually everything else, particularly that I haven't done a randonnee since the end of 2019.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2021)

I'm riding the Wiggy Father's Day 100 audax this Sunday near York, but the 3rd July Rutland & Back 200 has been cancelled and moved to 2022 

There are very few weekends I'm available between now and next year due to my son's racing commitments so I'll probably go and do a long ride anyway on the 3rd.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2021)

Next one is London Lands End London 1000 now distance limits confirmed as removed. That’s 7th July. I’d normally have 400 and 600 events in build up. But it been a funny last 15 months!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm riding the Wiggy Father's Day 100 audax this Sunday near York, but the 3rd July Rutland & Back 200 has been cancelled and moved to 2022
> 
> There are very few weekends I'm available between now and next year due to my son's racing commitments so I'll probably go and do a long ride anyway on the 3rd.


I’m glad you mentioned about Rutland & Back as I hadn’t received notification it’s been postponed until next year! 

I am disappointed as I was very much looking forward to it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2021)

Ah ha! I’ve found the email lurking in a spam folder. Event cancelled due to the HQ venue remaining closed.

There’s a pub just around the corner which I know is open… would be ideal…


----------



## matticus (24 Jun 2021)

1st rule of Audax prep: as soon as you print the route-sheet out - no matter how late - the organiser will send out an amendment.

(it's the 400k on Saturday from SW London into Hampshire-Wiltshire-Oxon, just to stick to the topic!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> 1st rule of Audax prep: as soon as you print the route-sheet out - no matter how late - the organiser will send out an amendment.


Had you spent an hour reformatting it to print it out the right size for your personal route sheet holding doodad?


----------



## matticus (24 Jun 2021)

Been there, done that ...
Luckily I can't be arsed these days, now that I depend on my GPS #notaproperaudaxer . Of course this is better than photocopied RS amendments handed out with your Brevet Card on the morning 🤦‍♀️ 

I've also started a 600 where the organiser announced two massive changes to the route/controls AS WE GATHERED IN THE CARPARK TO START!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> 1st rule of Audax prep: as soon as you print the route-sheet out - no matter how late - the organiser will send out an amendment.
> 
> (it's the 400k on Saturday from SW London into Hampshire-Wiltshire-Oxon, just to stick to the topic!)



Dauntsey Dawdle?


----------



## Alien8 (11 Jul 2021)

Rode the The Capitals of East Anglia 300 yesterday - little damp in places but no wind all day!


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Next one is London Lands End London 1000 now distance limits confirmed as removed. That’s 7th July. I’d normally have 400 and 600 events in build up. But it been a funny last 15 months!


Howdya get on? Didn't see you after the 1st (dark) control, rumour was you rode to Tavistock and back.(EDIT: ) there were only 12 finishers out of 33 starters, in case anyone wants to put Ming's ride into context! That's the lowest rate I've seen on a long event.

I actually decided to pack at Tavistock* - had a long sleep in cottage/flat, then rode to Lands-End. Proper monsoon rain there, but I'm glad I got to the main "destination" of the ride. Sleeper train to Exeter, restarted there (with about 300km to go) at 1am to finish with the other late arrivals. 800-odd km in 72 hours was still quite hard!

*My deraiileur had partially seized, and the Dartmoor hills were lovely but totally killed my legs with the reduced gear-set available <fx:violins>.

A Grand Ride to the Seaside


----------



## lane (12 Jul 2021)

Suffolk lanes 200 on Saturday.


----------



## lane (12 Jul 2021)

Alien8 said:


> Rode the The Capitals of East Anglia 300 yesterday - little damp in places but no wind all day!
> 
> View attachment 598508
> 
> View attachment 598507



I really like the look of that. Ideal for a first 300. On my list for next year all being well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Howdya get on? Didn't see you after the 1st (dark) control, rumour was you rode to Tavistock and back.(EDIT: ) there were only 12 finishers out of 33 starters, in case anyone wants to put Ming's ride into context! That's the lowest rate I've seen on a long event.
> 
> I actually decided to pack at Tavistock* - had a long sleep in cottage/flat, then rode to Lands-End. Proper monsoon rain there, but I'm glad I got to the main "destination" of the ride. Sleeper train to Exeter, restarted there (with about 300km to go) at 1am to finish with the other late arrivals. 800-odd km in 72 hours was still quite hard!
> 
> ...



The rumour is true.

Here is what I did , after a bivvy in a barn just outside Tavistock. Struck north to old A30 and Okehampton then followed the return tracks back to the finish. My gears were low enough to cope with Dartmoor but not conducive to maintaining any decent average speed. My legs like yours were quite tired by then.

I was bit slack with my time management at controls. Combined with a slower average speed than I see on my “usual” audaxes. It put me near the limit at Tavistock and in desperate need of a sleep. I can’t do these rides without a sleep. Sleep won, then the aim was to ride back without needing to use the train.

It was the distance below in 63 hours elapsed in the end. Now if I can just do a hilly 300 in 12 hours I’d have managed to carry on and complete this in time 😀

No mechanicals or punctures.

The recumbent for comfort was great. Just tired legs when going up some hills today. But not going to wear briefs (with strong elastic) on long audax. They rubbed. So back to merino boxers which is what I usually wear on the recumbent for audax.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

A&S tomorrow. Going to be a hot one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

A Covid 19 rapid antigen test (lateral flow) ahead of tomorrow’s audax. Got 23 mins to wait for result.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

Alien8 said:


> Rode the The Capitals of East Anglia 300 yesterday - little damp in places but no wind all day!
> 
> View attachment 598508
> 
> View attachment 598507



How’d you find it? Ridden it 2 or 3 times as calendar or perm version.


----------



## lane (16 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A Covid 19 rapid antigen test (lateral flow) ahead of tomorrow’s audax. Got 23 mins to wait for result.
> 
> View attachment 599395


I'm doing an Audax tomorrow not seen anything about the need to do a test.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

lane said:


> I'm doing an Audax tomorrow not seen anything about the need to do a test.



There isn’t. I just do them anyway. Least for now.


----------



## lane (16 Jul 2021)

The Audax I am doing tomorrow is limited to 30 riders, no food at start or finish, only 2 
inside for the toilet at a time, set off in groups of 6 and all controls are information controls. Seems to be fairly on the safe side. More so than a local club ride.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2021)

My next is tomorrow, except I'm not actually riding it & it's not an AUK event. 
I'm supporting no.40 in the National 24hr which, as you know, has Audax points. 
Anyone want to guess his final mileage?


----------



## matticus (17 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> My next is tomorrow, except I'm not actually riding it & it's not an AUK event.
> I'm supporting no.40 in the National 24hr which, as you know, has Audax points.
> Anyone want to guess his final mileage?


360.
(Now tell me who it is.)


----------



## Ian H (17 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> 360.
> (Now tell me who it is.)


http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk...our-start-sheet/&tab=comments#comment-1946016


----------



## Nebulous (18 Jul 2021)

First Audax since November on Friday. Overnight 200, one way route, ‘Friday night ride to the bay.’


----------



## lane (20 Jul 2021)

lane said:


> Suffolk lanes 200 on Saturday.



Went well - very nice ride if a tad hot.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2021)

I'm looking at the Roses to Wrags 200k on 7 August - https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9084

Riding a 200k audax at 8am after track racing the night before _might_ be interesting / too much, but I'll have to see.


----------



## lane (21 Jul 2021)

Long Mountain 150 7th August


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm looking at the Roses to Wrags 200k on 7 August - https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9084
> 
> Riding a 200k audax at 8am after track racing the night before _might_ be interesting / too much, but I'll have to see.


I’m riding that one too. It’ll be my first calendar event of the year as the previous one I’d entered was cancelled.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2021)

Just had an email through from the organiser of the Rose's to Wrags 200k that's a week on Saturday. It'll be my first calendar event of the year. I must admit to feeling more than a little excited


----------



## Nebulous (30 Jul 2021)

The Turra Coo 300 tomorrow. Last weekend’s 200 was tough, particularly the climbs, so I have some apprehension about this one.......


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2021)

I've started route-checking for Saturday's Roses to Wrags 200 - it's one I've entered but been unable to ride a few times. Normally I'd have done a 600 by now, but in this odd year I've not been further than 120km. That's partly due to Covid restrictions and partly due to track racing.

It looks as if the slower you ride, the wetter you get.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've started route-checking for Saturday's Roses to Wrags 200 - it's one I've entered but been unable to ride a few times. Normally I'd have done a 600 by now, but in this odd year I've not been further than 120km. That's partly due to Covid restrictions and partly due to track racing.
> 
> It looks as if the slower you ride, the wetter you get.


Yes, I’m riding the same one. We’re going to get wet, looking at the forecast.


----------



## Solocle (6 Aug 2021)

Not an official audax, can't really expect to submit a DIY for this evening...
The Dorset Dynamo.





Start - Canary Wharf. Roughly sunset.
Get out of that London.
Start of the A30 at Heathrow airport.
If traffic's too hairy I'll go through Staines, but it should be late enough, and cycling across the Runnymede Bridge would be quite amusing.
Join the A303 at Popham, before leaving almost immediately at Michaeldever Station. Old A30.
Sutton Scotney - almost completing the A30 between Honiton and London.
Turn, head up to Bullington Cross. A30 complete. Rejoin the A303.
A303 to Stonehenge. Should be around sunrise! 
Leave A303 at Willoughby Hedge.

Just over 200 km.

As for why the A303? Services. Imma need to eat. If I don't like the taster at Popham, I can follow the A30 all the way from Sutton Scotney, which I've done before. But then I miss out on Stonehenge 😢




Full fat option: Dunraven Doomsday, carry on to Dunraven bay for a 400 km.




Don't think I'll be up to it this time


----------



## Solocle (7 Aug 2021)

The very start (or end!) of the A30







Runnymede Bridge, right alongside the M25













Very start of the A303.







Failed to do the full distance, as the 24 hour McDonald's at Solstice Park wasn't in fact open. As I'd been promising myself a nice warm meal for the last 20 km as a coping strategy, well, my resolve crumbled, as I stared down the maw of bonking on the _A303_.

Still, an Imperial Century, and I made stonehenge before sunrise.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2021)

My next calendar event is on Sunday 5th, the East Midlands Forests 200k. Starting on the border of South Derbyshire and Leicestershire, and heading east to near Melton Mowbray, south to north of Corby, and north-west passing south of Leicester and back to the start. Looks a good route and a few roads from my childhood and lots and lots of new roads.

Next is GPX and routesheet checking. So far the forecast looks good, but we all know how much that is worth!

Fingers crossed I'll get further than my last 200km calendar event = 22km before losing drive. I have fettled the bike to within an inch of its life to get it perfect (I'm not taking any bets that I have to call for rescue though. In fact, I may have already put the start location into my wife's sat nav in case she needs me take me back to my car...  ).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Nothing planned at moment. I have the route checks of my own 100 and 200 September events the next couple of weeks. Then have a mini cycle break planned with wife. Will look to see what Audaxes are running fairly local in October.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2021)

Nothing planned either. Hillclimb season is about to start, along with several Junior national championships, so that's me out for a while.


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Aug 2021)

Booked in for a Grand Fondo this Saturday. Only the second one this year but hope to add an XC Marathon next month as well

In between now and Saturday i need to find some legs


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Aug 2021)

Some more info on this weekends Fondo. La Wysam has 3 routes, 111km (1800m), 222km (3200m) and 333km (5000m), i've gone for the sensible 222km with 3200m of climbing

I did bottle out on the other local Fondo 3wks back, the Tour des Stations. It's my target to do it next year..... but that one is 220km with almost 9000m of up stuff think that one needs some focus and dedication before signing up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> I did bottle out on the other local Fondo 3wks back, the Tour des Stations. It's my target to do it next year..... but that one is 220km with almost 9000m of up stuff think that one needs some focus and dedication before signing up.


It looked like it:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It looked like it:




An Everest audax!


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> An Everest audax!


I'm trying to imagine an audax that does 100 reps of a hill and has a different info control question at the top and bottom each time.


----------



## footloose crow (31 Aug 2021)

Three more planned and then see what comes up over the winter. More DIYs I expect.

* Sept.* A Cornish 100 out of Falmouth. 1400m of uphill. The only Cornish audax this year - apart from the super long ones that simply begin in Cornwall and go elsewhere.
*Oct.* Up and Down the Blackdown starting near Exeter. 100k and 1100 metres. There is a 200 the same day, same start - trying to persuade myself to give it a go instead of the 100. Perhaps it is already full.....which gives me an excuse. Now I can procrastinate about asking the question. 
*Nov.* Breakfast in Bampton starting near Exeter again. 100k and 1000m. Second time this has run this year as last years was moved to April this year. It is a very pleasant ride.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Aug 2021)

I found an error on the GPX file trying to take me through a field. There's definitely no road according to StreetView. Corrected. The route sheet is correct however.


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Sep 2021)

Super nice Fondo, great route, great weather and finally found some legs even if i probably didn't eat enough early in the ride:














There was even a nice giveaway at the end, very suitable






Finally was 225km with 3200m @ 8hrs 18mins


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Sep 2021)

Unfortunately, life is getting in the way of today's entered audax and I am unable to take part. That's two for two calendar events I haven't done. 😭


----------



## Tilley (27 Sep 2021)

Turn back time audax organised by the Severn bridge radonneurs.


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Sep 2021)

next one now is Cyclotour du Leman (loop of lake Geneva) 176km and pretty flat, early Oct


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Sep 2021)

I'm entered for On The Big Ring on 9th Oct, but not sure if I'll be doing it as my daughter may be racing on that weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Oct 2021)

I have the Mellow fruitfulness audax from Hebden Bridge in 2 weeks time. I have done the longer sister event in the past, but I do not have the fitness to do that at the moment, having been injured for the last 4 months.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (5 Oct 2021)

My next one is Scottish Borders Populaire out of Selkirk. This will be the 4th attempt at doing it:

Cancelled because of snow March 2019
Cancelled because of Covid March 2020
Cancelled because of Covid March 2021
?????🤞


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2021)

Strangely enough I have nothing in my diary audax wise till next year. Hoping to get short tour in end of month. Then I’ll think about some winter audaxes,


----------



## stephenb (7 Oct 2021)

Still hoping to get my SR this year. Anyone up for a DIY or perm 600?


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm trying to imagine an audax that does 100 reps of a hill and has a different info control question at the top and bottom each time.


I'm afraid that would fall foul of the rules about repeating sections.


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2021)

stephenb said:


> Still hoping to get my SR this year. Anyone up for a DIY or perm 600?


That's on my list too. [groan]


----------



## Ian H (7 Oct 2021)

Next up is a helper's ride of the delayed Mad March 200.


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Oct 2021)

Nice one last Sunday AM, Cyclotour du Leman. Scrapped in at 4hrs 59mins for the 176km but lost time in the last section due to 2 crashes (not me) but i had to check on the poor fellas that fell, both were fine. Also had a loose steerer tube/handlebar worry, wasn't too bad but did cause me to stop and check it and also take my time a bit. Dropped from an ave +37kmh to 35kmh finally although i probably did 100km on the front as very few seemed to want to do any work... and i couldn't keep up with the fast boys who were ave +40kmh next year i'll have a plan

Was a tad cold as well no idea how some boys managed in shorts and summer jerseys  they also had funky looking bikes and no socks.....


----------



## matticus (14 Oct 2021)

I'm not the thread police, this is just FYI:
Those events aren't audax/randonees, and are NOTHING like any audax that I am aware of.
(for one thing you'd be unlucky to see 2 crashes in 1 event - not sure I've seen 2 crashes in total!)

Quick google ...

*Cyclotour du Léman*
https://www.region-du-leman.ch › cyclotour-du-leman

The _Cyclotour du Léman_ is a popular cycling race which is open to all – both amateur and keen sportsmen and women.


----------



## Ridgeway (14 Oct 2021)

Good point, i'm never sure of the definitions between Fondo, GF, Sportives and Audax, especially as we seem to see more and more Ultra GF and other variations. Seems the lines have blurred some what


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2021)

To me that looks like a Gran Fondo, rather than an audax. However, given that Paris-Brest-Paris has similar at the start/finish ...

I _was_ going to enter the Eureka audax this morning, but it's closed  https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9156


----------



## matticus (14 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> To me that *looks like* a Gran Fondo, rather than an audax. However, given that Paris-Brest-Paris has similar at the start/finish ...


Do you mean they both have bikes, lycra, and some barriers?? Do me a favour, you know darn well there are more important differences!


----------



## footloose crow (14 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> I'm not the thread police, this is just FYI:
> Those events aren't audax/randonees, and are NOTHING like any audax that I am aware of.
> (for one thing you'd be unlucky to see 2 crashes in 1 event - not sure I've seen 2 crashes in total!)
> 
> ...


Agreed not an audax in the UK sense of the term but an interesting report nonetheless and happy to see it here. The average speed was a bit intimidating though, even on a flat route. TdF riders average about 40kmh over the whole Tour I think. My average on an (albeit reasonably hilly) audax is usually about 22kmh!


----------



## matticus (14 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Agreed *not an audax in the UK sense* of the term but an interesting report nonetheless and happy to see it here.


Where does all this fudging come from - it's not ANY country's version of Audax!!!
(which doesn't mean I have any problems with RIdgeway's post, apart from it triggering the slither of OCD deep in my soul ... )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2021)

Thinking of the South Bucks 200km winter warmer on 4th December. Not one I’ve done before and fits well if I decide on the Poor Student on Jan 1st.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Good point, i'm never sure of the definitions between Fondo, GF, Sportives and Audax, especially as we seem to see more and more Ultra GF and other variations. Seems the lines have blurred some what



Because audax is not defined by it being a just a long ride. An event of the types you mention, for instance being 300km, doesn’t make it an audax. The way events are run and the rules they follow makes all the difference.

Similarly, me running 400m round the block does not mean I’m blurring the lines with the Olympic 400m final.


----------



## Ian H (12 Nov 2021)

200k DIY tomorrow. A reprise of Sarah's 'Nightmare Ride' of ten years ago (not only did it not get above freezing all day, but we went to Westward Ho!). Weather is more promising tomorrow but the destination is the same.


----------



## footloose crow (15 Nov 2021)

A slipped disc and a possible further 3-4 weeks off the bike means I won't be doing *'Breakfast in Bampton' *as planned next Saturday. Not happy.....

But I am allowed to use the turbo trainer according to the physio although I suspect she didn't mean what I have just discovered on Zwift. I think she said 10-15 minutes gentle pedalling.

*There are organised (not by AUK!) audaxes on Zwift! Up to 200km.*

Did everyone else except me know this already? May keep me sane until I can cycle outdoors again. I have no idea why cycling outside is bad for your back and indoors isn't, but it has been impressed on me that I must not cycle my bike outdoors or bad things will happen to me.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (16 Nov 2021)

You have the sympathy of fellow back sufferers worldwide. Get well soon as...


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2021)

I'm starting to think ahead to LEL 2022 or more likely PBP 2023. To do that I'll need to complete some pre-qualifiers for early entry and they'll need to be BRM events, so I'm thinking of:

200:
Mere 200 - 27 Feb: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9394

300:
Plains 300 - 16 Apr: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9436
OR
Everybody Rides to Skeggy 300 - 11 Jun: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9241

400:
Not Quite The Spurn Head 400 - 14 May: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9526
OR
Llanfair 400 - 28 May: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9392

600:
E&W Coasts 600 - 9 Jul: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9522

Entry number limits appear really low due to Covid restrictions so I'll decide over the weekend. Son no. 2 has A-level exams then racing, so if I can get them in before races _really_ start that'd be helpful. For reference:

London-Edinburgh-London 1400 - 7-12 Aug 2022: https://londonedinburghlondon.com/
Paris-Brest-Paris 1200 - 20-24 Aug 2023: https://www.paris-brest-paris.org/index2.php?lang=en&cat=accueil&page=edito

For those unaware: LEL has no pre-qualifier requirements. However, PBP requires BRM qualifiers from Oct 2022 and preferably a BRM pre-qualifier from Oct 2021 to gain early entry, the longer the better. Populaire (BP) and Randonneur (BR) events don't count, as I learnt to my detriment in 2015  but still grabbed a 'late' place (use the 'Advanced Search button on here - https://audax.uk/choose-a-ride/calendar-events/ ).

It's likely a 2022 400km BRM event will be needed as a minimum for PBP in 2023, possibly a 600km due to their early entry requirements - I'd got a 200 and a 600 only but got early entry for 2019 due to the Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool 600 I'd ridden in late September 2018, where I got exposure on Shap Fell due to mis-timing and no warm clothing plus rattled to bits using 23mm tyres both ways on the Moffatt-Kirkmuirhill B7078.

*Update:* I've entered the lot just in case and will withdraw in good time for any I can't do. That way someone else can have my place, however I do want to get an SR series done in 2022 having last done one in 2019.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2021)

Entered the Willy Warmer 200 which is on Jan 22nd. My October cold took longer to get over than I expected and fitness took a hit. This gives me approx 9 weeks to be back in shape to enjoy a 200. Not so far away it’s abstract but not so close it’ll try and push the fitness and endurance back up too quickly.


----------



## PMarkey (5 Dec 2021)

Entered the Newport 200 on the 30th Jan in an attempt to get my Mojo back, not been on a bike or trike since crashing big style back in June of this year but hoping to ride LEL next year so I need to make an effort .


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Dec 2021)

Have been 'talked' into a group DIY from Penzance back to Exeter on 8 Jan (train down Friday evening and Premier Inn and pre-dawn start).


----------



## footloose crow (22 Dec 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Have been 'talked' into a group DIY from Penzance back to Exeter on 8 Jan (train down Friday evening and Premier Inn and pre-dawn start).


You will miss all the best scenery in the dark.....


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Dec 2021)

Will enjoy the scenery riding home on the Saturday: daylight from Redruth to Okehampton.
Am prepared to miss the A30 views to Hayle and from Connor Down (we rode via Marazion and Leedstown last time)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2022)

Entered Double Dutch 200 for Easter Sat. I’ve been on Easter Arrows past few years , so be nice to finally get to ride this one.

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9586


----------



## dhd.evans1 (28 Jan 2022)

Decided this year is the year to absolutely fark myself. Biggest ride is 90mi, now i'm signed up for the Snow Roads Audux at 186mi. 

https://www.entrycentral.com/SnowRoadsAudax

Bring it on!


----------



## PMarkey (30 Jan 2022)

Well the Newport 200 didn't quite go to plan, 65km in and had a bit of a close pass


----------



## matticus (30 Jan 2022)

It's not a CLOSE pass if both your bottles are OK.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2022)

PMarkey said:


> Well the Newport 200 didn't quite go to plan, 65km in and had a bit of a close pass
> View attachment 628943


You okay?


----------



## PMarkey (30 Jan 2022)

Probably a few cracked ribs and I'm going to be stiff tomorrow but I'm surprisingly unscathed considering the van driver didn't slow down at all according to a following driver who chased him down after he carried straight on without stopping


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

PMarkey said:


> Well the Newport 200 didn't quite go to plan, 65km in and had a bit of a close pass
> View attachment 628943



How are you Paul?


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2022)

After the stormy 200 (& 30 odd) from Penzance to home then breaking ribs the following day, it looks as though I'll be doing a hilly 200 in Devon next Saturday. Cross fingers for decent weather.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jan 2022)

PMarkey said:


> Probably a few cracked ribs and I'm going to be stiff tomorrow but I'm surprisingly unscathed considering the van driver didn't slow down at all according to a following driver who chased him down after he carried straight on without stopping


Well done that car driver. I hope you get a conviction, or at very least an insurance payout. Get yourself checked out.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2022)

AudaxUK Report form


----------



## PMarkey (31 Jan 2022)

I gave all the details to the event organiser hopefully it won't cause Terry to much extra work.


----------



## PMarkey (1 Feb 2022)

Had a good look round the trike today and it looks terminal


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

PMarkey said:


> Had a good look round the trike today and it looks terminal
> View attachment 629235



Bugger and you planned to use for LEL didn’t you?


----------



## PMarkey (1 Feb 2022)

That was the plan, I've dragged the Rogers diff drive trike out from the back of the garage for now and see what happens with the insurance .


----------



## dhd.evans1 (2 Feb 2022)

PMarkey said:


> That was the plan, I've dragged the Rogers diff drive trike out from the back of the garage for now and see what happens with the insurance .


Christ mate, i hope you're doing ok? Have you engaged solicitor(s) for this?


----------



## PMarkey (2 Feb 2022)

I'm hoping it's just a case of dealing with the insurance company as apart from bruised possibly cracked ribs (I'm not spending all day in A&E to find out) I have no other injury's but I will resort to a solicitor if I have to .


----------



## matticus (2 Feb 2022)

PMarkey said:


> I'm hoping it's just a case of dealing with the insurance company as apart from bruised possibly cracked ribs (I'm not spending all day in A&E to find out) I have no other injury's but I will resort to a solicitor if I have to .


You will almost certainly get less money if you don't use an experienced solicitor.
(Plus they'll deal with most of the paperwork for you.)
Broken bones will _probably _pay out more than "bruised", so pick a quiet time and it _might _be worth making that visit. #notaLawyer but I have been through similar.

(Still can't believe your saddle was knocked off, but you didn't suffer much more than broken ribs!!! )


----------



## dhd.evans1 (2 Feb 2022)

PMarkey said:


> I'm hoping it's just a case of dealing with the insurance company as apart from bruised possibly cracked ribs (I'm not spending all day in A&E to find out) I have no other injury's but I will resort to a solicitor if I have to .



Brace yourself, advice incoming (and this is my opinion):

From two experiences of my own engaging a personal injury solicitor may _feel_ like ambulance chasing but in the end it is in you and your bike's best interest.

Crash 1: Separated shoulder, associated bruising and pain. Driver admits fault. Bike frame knackered. Personal injury solicitor contacted. Case resolved within a few months, bike replaced and compensation for injuries, all i had to to do was provide a few statements to my solicitor. 

Crash 2: Ate a car boot at speed. Driver denies fault. Bike absolutely destroyed. My face, even more so (lost a chunk of my lower jaw, most of my top and bottom front teeth, a quarter of my tongue and split my face open from chin to nose in several places). Unfortunately i spent too many months high as a kite whilst these injuries were repaired and did not have a clear enough head to think about personal injury solicitor. In the end when i presented the case too much time had passed and they would not take me on. The NHS both medical and dental put me back together at no cost. Unfortunately i had to purchase a new bike. £800+ out of pocket.

Moral of the story? Even if you feel dirty doing it, take the opportunity to engage legal proceedings.


----------



## matticus (2 Feb 2022)

dhd.evans1 said:


> Ate a car boot at speed. Driver denies fault. Bike absolutely destroyed. My face, even more so (lost a chunk of my lower jaw, most of my top and bottom front teeth, a quarter of my tongue and split my face open from chin to nose in several places).


Were your bottles OK?


----------



## PMarkey (2 Feb 2022)

I have no problem engaging legal proceedings but my injury's are minor in my opinion and would hardly warrant a solicitors time and if I have no joy with the insurance company I would have to resort to the small claims court (not likely as the Police are prosecuting the driver) which would be a pain, I have no illusions about walking away with a brand new Trykit trike (£4,000+) to replace my 33 year old Longstaff I'm just hoping to recover it's current second hand value towards another trike.


----------



## dhd.evans1 (2 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> Were your bottles OK?


Lost to the gutter.... i was gutted!


----------



## dhd.evans1 (2 Feb 2022)

PMarkey said:


> I have no problem engaging legal proceedings but my injury's are minor in my opinion and would hardly warrant a solicitors time and if I have no joy with the insurance company I would have to resort to the small claims court (not likely as the Police are prosecuting the driver) which would be a pain, I have no illusions about walking away with a brand new Trykit trike (£4,000+) to replace my 33 year old Longstaff I'm just hoping to recover it's current second hand value towards another trike.


Absolutely - not sure if personal injury lawyers do kit as well. At any rate get well soon and hope to see you back on the bike soon!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2022)

Hopefully doing the Sunrise Audax on Saturday, child care permitting.

If I ride there and back, then it's a total of over 100 miles, which means I can do the Rutland one in early April (200k) which starts just down the road from my Mum's, which sorts out child care issues. But without the one on Saturday, I don't think I can commit to it.


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2022)

I should be riding the Mere 200 on Sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2022)

There's a distinct lack of Audax in the SE/kent region at the moment.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2022)

ianrauk said:


> There's a distinct lack of Audax in the SE/kent region at the moment.


That's very true. I just went and had a look.

In April there is:
*Man of Kent* 200 - which I've always fancied but getting to Tonbridge that early on a Sunday would mean I'd have to drive. And I prefer Saturdays anyway

*Oasts and Coasts *300. I'm not up for a 300, and anyway it clashes with my wife's birthday.

Then in May there's *Fast times in the High Weald*. 200km from Crystal Palace. That sounds like my cup of tea! Ticks all my boxes..
On a Saturday 
Local to me 
Event closed  Bugger.
https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9627

In June there's *Greenwich Mean Climb* 300. Looks similar to The Shark, a 200 that was on my to-do list, but it's 300 which over that terrain would be beyond me.

July there's *The Way to the Sea*. 200 from Greenwich out to Grain and Sheppey. I like the look of that. Sod's law says it'll clash with something else and I won't be able to do it.

And that's about it. No *Ditchling Devil*


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2022)

@Dogtrousers - I can see it being a similar issue everywhere. I _may_ be worth contacting the organiser to go on a waiting list as many people, including me, will have entered several well ahead. And then may cancel.

I'm down to ride:

Mere 200 - this Sunday 27th
Plains 300 - 16 April
Not Quite the Spurn Head 400 - 14 May
Llanfair 400 - 28 May
Everybody Rides to Skeggy 300 - 11 June
Rutland and Back 200 (postponed from 2020) - 2 July - which I'm probably not doing and will give notice
Kirtons 600 - 2 July
East & West Coasts 600 - 9 July

The plan is to ride all of those, but it may not happen due to a range of aspects; i.e. my son's got a race in Austria 7-9 July and I _may_ have to get him there. Plains 300 also has a clash that I need to sort out. For any I can't do I'll at least give notice for any reserves to ride.


----------



## matticus (25 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Kirtons 600 - 2 July
> East & West Coasts 600 - 9 July
> 
> The plan is to ride all of those, but it may not happen due to a range of aspects; i.e. my son's got a race in Austria 7-9 July and I _may_ have to get him there.


Austria is at least 600km from Calais - so there seems a simple solution to this.


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2022)

matticus said:


> Austria is at least 600km from Calais - so there seems a simple solution to this.





But ... we've also got to get two race bikes, kit, spare wheels, clothing and race clothes there. *Please* don't suggest we put it in a trailer and tow it there ... 

600+km riding my son's Cervelo =


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> In April there is:
> *Man of Kent* 200 - which I've always fancied but getting to Tonbridge that early on a Sunday would mean I'd have to drive. And I prefer Saturdays anyway
> 
> *Oasts and Coasts *300. I'm not up for a 300, and anyway it clashes with my wife's birthday.



Both of these I usually do every year anyway.
I love the Oasts & Coasts Audax. It has a great mix of everything. Flat, climbing, inlands and sea. I usually ride to and from the start at Meopham which bumps it up into a nice 360km.


----------



## Falsesummat (2 Mar 2022)

The Horsepower 200. Relatively flat East Anglian route. First 200 for a few years. I've ridden this previously and thoroughly enjoyed it, the company, the scenery.


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (19 Mar 2022)

Hoping to do Charnwood in the Spring in April. Still have excessive lockdown/working from home weight though. I haven't done anything over 60km this year yet, so we'll see.


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2022)

PMarkey said:


> I gave all the details to the event organiser hopefully it won't cause Terry to much extra work.


No, it's just logging for stats and possible insurance claims.


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2022)

Sarah's Mad March 200* up next weekend. My back seems to have recovered enough to function as required.

*I think she still has a few places.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

ianrauk said:


> There's a distinct lack of Audax in the SE/kent region at the moment.



You need to pop up to Herts / Essex / Suffolk. Plenty of audax going on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

The 


> > Double Dutch, Ship of the Fens



at Easter. Been on Easter Arrows in years before pandemic , so never done this one before. Hopefully we’ll get the horizon filled tulips or such like.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Apr 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Hopefully doing the Sunrise Audax on Saturday, child care permitting.
> 
> If I ride there and back, then it's a total of over 100 miles, which means I can do the Rutland one in early April (200k) which starts just down the road from my Mum's, which sorts out child care issues. But without the one on Saturday, I don't think I can commit to it.



Well, managed both the Sunrise Audax out of Whit Lenge Garden Centre at the end of February, then managed the "Another Slice of Rutland" 200k on Saturday. Would rather have had the warmth of earlier on that week. We started a couple of degrees below zero and encountered snow and light hail as well as rain, but we were very lucky in avoiding some of the worst of the showers, and had plenty of sunshine to bring out the best of the villages and countryside of east Leicestershire and Rutland (and a bit of north Northamptonshire).

Was lovely to re-visit a lot of familiar locations from >30 years back.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Apr 2022)

Falmouth audax next Sunday. 100k around familiar roads (for me).

Weather forecast is a bit unpromising; wind, rain.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

I'm booked for the Plains 300 on 15th/16th April - only I hadn't figured it was an 11pm start. Hopefully it'll be warmer than it is currently. And dry.


----------



## Ian H (4 Apr 2022)

I appear to have persuaded myself to enter yet another Bryan Chapman 600. My offer to help instead was refused.
I'd better get some kms under my belt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I'm booked for the Plains 300 on 15th/16th April - only I hadn't figured it was an 11pm start. Hopefully it'll be warmer than it is currently. And dry.



Due to warm up next week I think


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2022)

Double Dutch 200 was great and first audax in shorts this year. Next audax is Moors and Wolds 400 in mid May.


----------



## Ian H (22 Apr 2022)

It's the Valley of the Rocks 200 tomorrow. I'm not actually riding it, because there's work to be done at the start & finish.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's the Valley of the Rocks 200 tomorrow. I'm not actually riding it, because there's work to be done at the start & finish.
> 
> View attachment 641260



It looks a great route. It will be especially hard work if the wind is as strong as forecast for tomorrow.

If I ever get fit enough to tackle routes like that again I might pinch it one day and ride it at my own (probably non-audax!) pace.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> It's the Valley of the Rocks 200 tomorrow. I'm not actually riding it, because there's work to be done at the start & finish.
> 
> View attachment 641260



Is the bu**ard still out there? Desont' seem to get much mention these days. Wondered if he'd retired ...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> Is the bu**ard still out there? Desont' seem to get much mention these days. Wondered if he'd retired ...



Is that the one that claws at cyclist's heads?


----------



## Ian H (22 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is that the one that claws at cyclist's heads?



Long gone, but it wasn't ever on the VoR route.


----------



## matticus (22 Apr 2022)

Ian H said:


> Long gone, but it wasn't ever on the VoR route.



OK, I need to know now. Just how bad is my memory: Was it even in the South-West??


----------



## Ian H (22 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> OK, I need to know now. Just how bad is my memory: Was it even in the South-West??



Yes. It hung around Brandis Corner and attacked runners and cyclists, and then, fatally, a van.


----------



## Ian H (29 Apr 2022)

Old Roads 300 tomorrow. The event that Sarah pinched off me. It might be a bit chilly to start with.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Apr 2022)

Hope Barnstaple (@94km) is sunnier (at 10am) and the Station Cafe delivers!


----------



## matticus (4 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> Old Roads 300 tomorrow. The event that Sarah pinched off me. It might be a* bit chilly* to start with.



I think you missed last year's - I had frost on my tent both nights (hotels were still illegal then for Audaxers). Lovely route though.

Fun?


----------



## iandg (4 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> Long gone, but it wasn't ever on the VoR route.



It's flown north to Corsock.


----------



## Ian H (4 May 2022)

matticus said:


> I think you missed last year's - I had frost on my tent both nights (hotels were still illegal then for Audaxers). Lovely route though.
> 
> Fun?



I think I was in walking in Wales that weekend. This year's was a bit of a drag. Sinus infection didn't help - I'd been off the bike for nearly two weeks, apart from a short test ride (to the pub). A cheerful Chuffy towed me round. I'm hoping to be up to speed for the Welsh 600 next week.


iandg said:


> It's flown north to Corsock.


Nice to know it's still around in spirit.


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2022)

Welsh 600 up next weekend. I'm feeling old.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 May 2022)

Moors and Wolds 400 next weekend. Bonus km thanks to Humber bridge not being open overnight.


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2022)

Starting to think about Saturday's 'Not Quite The Spurn Head 400' which starts at 5.30am  from Mytholmroyd. Kit set-up will be exactly as per last month's Plains 300 as that was used as a 'full kit' test for the 300/400/600 events I've booked this year.

The only _minor_ issue is son no. 2's got a TT on the Sunday morning in Selby, although he's off at 10.37am. I need to get home, change and go with him to that although I'll probably get him to drive there, me back. There's a good chance I'll need to help out at the TT as well as it's my club organising it.

I'm going to have to shift it a bit


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2022)

I'm down to ride the Llanfair 400 tomorrow, with the bike _mostly_ ready. Just need to get me ready now as well 

It's an added 400 with the last one a couple of weeks ago having me hitting the limit at 260km, then struggling a bit from then on. Before tackling a 600 I need to get more distance in, with Llanfair already being entered as a back-up 400.


----------



## Ian H (27 May 2022)

I need at least a 400 for this year's SR. Can't do my own (sending the riders off tomorrow) unless I ride the perm version later.


----------



## Ian H (29 May 2022)

...and I've just entered the perm version and booked a train home afterwards. That's the end of this week taken care of.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2022)

London Edinburgh London in a couple of weeks. Bike final fettles / changes done other than lubing chain nearer the time. Now just need to see if a heat wave will appear, as heat is my nemesis. Recently got some leg coolers to go with my arm coolers.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2022)

Good luck on LEL @Ming the Merciless and all the other bonkers people.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2022)

I'm entered in Oh to be in Kent on Saturday. A lumpy (2300m) 200k. https://audax.uk/event-details/9870-oh_to_be_in_kent

The only problem is that the trains are on strike, so my cowardly plan to ride 100 miles to Sevenoaks and get the train home will be scuppered. As will all the train bailouts that I've identified for bona fide emergencies. Hmmm. 

The slog for the last 40k through the burbs should be doable, if a bit miserable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm entered in Oh to be in Kent on Saturday. A lumpy (2300m) 200k. https://audax.uk/event-details/9870-oh_to_be_in_kent
> 
> The only problem is that the trains are on strike, so my cowardly plan to ride 100 miles to Sevenoaks and get the train home will be scuppered. As will all the train bailouts that I've identified for bona fide emergencies. Hmmm.
> 
> The slog for the last 40k through the burbs should be doable, if a bit miserable.



Well, I did it. Everything went swimmingly, my legs didn't fall off and I had a great ride.


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2022)

I've been a bit lazy since my SR got done surprisingly early. But friend is organising a DIY 200 and it would be rude not to accept the invitation.
And then I need to ride a modified version of my 400 just to check the routesheet. That might be a few weeks off.


----------



## OneCogDown (22 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers-Oh to be in Kent.
Burgh Hill after the Burwash control had me spinning and the grind from Otford up to the start of PolHill, after 180k, got a bit sweary. Other than that nice scenic route,, ignoring the south circular which never fails to deliver drama; plus it was a good spread put on at the Hartfield stop.
My longest ride at 249km all in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2022)

OneCogDown said:


> Dogtrousers-Oh to be in Kent.
> Burgh Hill after the Burwash control had me spinning and the grind from Otford up to the start of PolHill, after 180k, got a bit sweary. Other than that nice scenic route,, ignoring the south circular which never fails to deliver drama; plus it was a good spread put on at the Hartfield stop.
> My longest ride at 249km all in.



I was the one in the Mondrian pattern La Vie Claire jersey.

I had an absolute blast. I got round in 12 hr 1 minute, which meant I got to the Velodrome before it closed, which was my target. I loved the route, up until the start of Polhill at least. Once inside the M25, climbing Polhill and riding the A21 cyclepath it was all a bit of a necessary evil to get to the finish, but as I was feeling pretty good it wasn't too bad. 

I have to own up to a bit of local knowledge "cheating". I saw the route snaked off through Hever and Markbeech on the way to the first control at Hartfield, whereas it was much quicker and easier to just go straight through Edenbridge, which is my usual route, and is what I did. My excuse was, having DNF'd my previous 200, I didn't want to be doing any unnecessary climbs.

I was a bit miffed when I got home and looked at my photos of the velodrome I saw a little sign saying "Dulwich Audax Chilli" with an arrow. I didn't notice that and no one told me about it so I missed out. But I had a big meal waiting for me at home just a short ride away so I suppose I have no real cause to complain there.

Action shot of racing at the Velodrome arivée


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2022)

As I'm slowly recovering from Covid and son no. 2 is off to university shortly I've entered the following 200km events:

17 Sept - Straight on at Rosies 2
24 Sept - Venetian Nights. I've _actually_ entered this three times before and never yet ridden it due to a range of circumstances 
13 Nov - Eureka. One of my favourites, although it always seems to just at the end.

Then, as PBP qualifiers I've entered:

4 Mar - 200km - Alfreton to Wrags
15 Apr - 300km - To The Chapel
13 May - 400km - Moors and Wolds
3/4 June - 600km - 9 Counties

This year showed I really wasn't ready for a 300 or 400, needing a second 400 to be OK. Then I got Covid and missed both 600's so no SR series for me in 2022 

The likelihood is I'll add other 200/300/400/600 as well to have a better chance of PBP qualification. Both previous times I've qualified - 2015 and 2019 but only rode in 2015 due to personal circumstances - it's been with a single 200/300/400/600 entry each time. One DNF, and I've nearly had a couple, would have meant no qualification.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2022)

Likely a DIY 300 end of Oct to complete my SR for this year. I am riding the draft route of my new 600 earlier in Oct, but over a few days as a tour with plenty of time to make notes as I go. There’s some winter 100s I haven’t done before as I’ve been busy with RRTY; I might ride those this time round.

My PBP qualifiers will be my own events.


----------



## PMarkey (2 Oct 2022)

Not ridden an Audax since being hit by a van back in January but finally back on the horse with the Season of Mists on the 9th of October.


----------



## OneCogDown (3 Oct 2022)

After a troubled DNF last year I made it around yesterday's Crown & Anchor 2022 edition. A very different experience as the weather was kind and I made some changes to the bike. 
Despite a drenching for the first two hours along with a puncture which meant removal of the whole saddlebag to find the spare tube in driving rain; a gentle breeze from Dover all around to Dungeness helped, then it picked up on the flatlands around the bay to Hastings, the sun broke through as we headed north and glorious sunset over the rolling countryside around Sissinghurst. Just a couple of hours in the dark as we closed on the "arrive".
Should either Andy or Paul chance upon my post then , thank you for your efforts on the flatlands express and encouragement on the lumpier return into Kent. Talk of hot soup and bread awaiting us became increasingly frequent as we topped 2000m climb and I can report to Paul that the choice was Hot spicy Butternut squash or Sausage casserole in Tomato.
Thanks to San Fairy Ann CC for organising and the start/finish food.


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2022)

It appears that Sarah is dragging us out on a DIY 200 this weekend. I might take the fixed just to add a bit of challenge.


----------



## Ian H (5 Oct 2022)

Zoom Audax today. AUK bored board meeting nearly all day. And now it's gusty enough to make tonight's pubrun _interesting_.


----------



## matticus (5 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> Zoom Audax today. AUK bored


Someone has to do it! We're all grateful really  

[my turn at CTT on Sunday - as you've seen mentioned elsewhere - but hopefully MUCH shorter!]


----------



## Ian H (5 Oct 2022)

matticus said:


> Someone has to do it! We're all grateful really
> 
> [my turn at CTT on Sunday - as you've seen mentioned elsewhere - but hopefully MUCH shorter!]



Good luck arguing with MHO.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> And now it's gusty enough to make tonight's pubrun _interesting_.


Riding down the hill into Yettington behind 'fixed' you was the highlight of the ride: a demented souplesse at 140rpm! Never ceased to amuse amaze.


----------



## Ian H (6 Oct 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Riding down the hill into Yettington behind 'fixed' you was the highlight of the ride: a demented souplesse at 140rpm! Never ceased to amuse amaze.



Who was it mentioned the Keystone Cops?


----------



## footloose crow (7 Nov 2022)

'Breakfast in Bampton' 19 Nov. First ride in Devon for .....a long time. Hopefully I will be allowed across the Tamar.


----------



## Ian H (7 Nov 2022)

footloose crow said:


> 'Breakfast in Bampton' 19 Nov. First ride in Devon for .....a long time. Hopefully I will be allowed across the Tamar.


I'm away for that one, unfortunately.

My next one is a DIY 200 to Ilfracombe, with Sarah & co. I need to be careful or this will become a regular thing.
_** reminds me I should actually enter the thing_


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2022)

I'm down to ride the Eureka 200 this Sunday, hopefully I should be OK for it.


----------



## footloose crow (22 Nov 2022)

*Breakfast in Bampton* on 19 Nov: the sun came out and it didn't rain. Now I have to wait until March for *'Mad March' *for the next calendar event unless I drive to Bristol the night before any calendar event and Madame Crow is not making happy noises about that!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2022)

Possibly the Poor Student on Jan 7th. Had Covid, testing negative last Sat. It was mild, and just testing the exercise waters at the moment. So far so good, up to 41km.


----------



## Ian H (22 Nov 2022)

footloose crow said:


> *Breakfast in Bampton* on 19 Nov: the sun came out and it didn't rain. Now I have to wait until March for *'Mad March' *for the next calendar event unless I drive to Bristol the night before any calendar event and Madame Crow is not making happy noises about that!
> 
> View attachment 668886
> 
> ...


I was sorry to miss that, but we'd booked holidays away.


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Dec 2022)

So far I've entered:
London Wales London 400km
Ride the Trafalgar Way 600km

Then plan on entering London - Lands End - London 1000km when entries open in Jan.
Debating also doing Dorset Coast 200km & then need to find a 300km to complete the year.

Just need to make sure I dont break any bones or get sick in 2023 (2022 didn't go so well...)


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2022)

I've had a re-jig of a couple of events due to heading on holiday in April, so I've withdrawn rather than keep a place that someone else could take.

Mine starts on 4th Feb with Alfreton to Wrags 200 and I'll only have a single attempt at a 300 now at the end of April.


----------



## Ian H (22 Dec 2022)

The only one I've actually entered is the Welsh 600 next year.


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2022)

Rustybucket said:


> So far I've entered:
> London Wales London 400km
> Ride the Trafalgar Way 600km
> 
> ...



Would I be right to guess that you're a Londoner?? :-)
Just looked at the Traf600 ... - looks good. I just fear getting stuck in Whitehall at 10pm on a Sunday after my last train home departs. Could be a very expensive hotel :-(

_anywaaaay _... I quite fancy LLEL again some day. But not just yet! Hope you have a blast 
(and no tropical monsoon in Cornwall)


----------



## Rustybucket (23 Dec 2022)

matticus said:


> Would I be right to guess that you're a Londoner?? :-)



You would think so based on all the London Audax's Im entering, but no.
I used to live in London, but moved back to the New Forest a few years ago. 
I guess living on the South coast, there's not that many +400k rides close by!


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Dec 2022)

That mid April hill out of Abbotsbury is calling, @Rustybucket


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

This one, unless I’m doing RRTY I like to have a break from audax for a few months each year. I’ll restart in February with this 100km one.

https://www.audax.uk/event-details/10000-knights_templar_compasses


----------



## Jameshow (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> I've had a re-jig of a couple of events due to heading on holiday in April, so I've withdrawn rather than keep a place that someone else could take.
> 
> Mine starts on 4th Feb with Alfreton to Wrags 200 and I'll only have a single attempt at a 300 now at the end of April.



Nice 

https://www.audax.uk/event-details/9972-alfreton_to_wrags


----------

